#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-16
<danger89> We developed your own deb & ppa for Ubuntu, named Bumblebee
<danger89> However the user still needs to manually add there own username to the bumblebee group. This is because the installation runs at root.  We're granting write permissions to a socket for a specific group to give a sense of security. Has anyone any idea how to fix the installer to add the current user automatic to the bumblebee group?
<danger89> Somebody who can help us, please?
<danger89> We don´t know how to automatic add the current user to a new group from te installer
<Lekensteyn> danger89: I don't think it's a sensible thing to do so
<JanC> there is also no (sure) way to know who is the "current user"...
<JanC> maybe you could use debconf and let it ask for usernames to add to that group...
<jo-erlend> I'd very much like to add new tags to Gedit. For instance, when I use # TODO, that becomes yellow. I would like to add # BUG: to be colored red, # DONE to be colored green, etc. Does anyone know if and how this is possible?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-17
<pete__> hi
<jo-erlend> hey pete__ :)
<pete__> hi jo-erlend. I'm looking for someone to guide me in terms of recommended reading as for ubuntu+pygtk+packaging commercial apps.
<jo-erlend> pete__, ok. What do you already know?
<pete__> frankly not much. never used python. read about cpython but I dont know if that would be the case here
<pete__> my main worry is if it's to be closed source it better be bytecode. so the question is
<pete__> can it be compiled to bytecode?
<jo-erlend> yes, but all byte code can easily be converted to source code, whether you use Java, C# or Python. In other words, if your goal is secrecy, that's not the way to do it.
<pete__> my goal is to create an app that
<pete__> 1) is a great app and serves users
<pete__> 2) allows me to pay my bills and concentrate on supporting and extending the app
<pete__> so the question is - should I choose C/C++ ? :)
<jo-erlend> Python programs don't hide the source. But open source refers to licensing. Even if the source code is readable, it doesn't mean it has to be open source. Also, there's no reason why you can't sell open source software.
<pete__> well perhaps you're right
<pete__> don't plan any proprietary patented algorithms
<jo-erlend> if you want a language that compiles to native code, I would recommend Vala. It's very similar to Java and C#, but it compiles to C, which is then compiled to native. That makes it both very platform independent and extremely fast. It's faster than C++ and it's _much_ faster than C# and Java. But it isn't more complicated.
<pete__> can I use C/C++ libs with Vala?
<jo-erlend> if you haven't done much programming before, then I would still recommend that you start with Python. It's easier to learn, and faster to develop in. Developing for Ubuntu in Python is very similar to using Vala, so you won't start from scratch if you decide to move on.
<jo-erlend> pete__, yes. In Python too.
<pete__> well I'm been doing pretty much programming for the last 15 years :) only never 1) made aps for linux 2) released commercial app 3) used python
<jo-erlend> to begin with, I would recommend that you have a look at Quickly. It's a tool that simplifies the job of getting up and running. It does so by creating a project from a template. Then you can use a visual GUI designer for your program, and start developing. It also handles packaging and upload to your PPA if you have one.
<pete__> yes looked into quickly
<pete__> and franklu i'm tempted using python
<pete__> cause i love the syntax
<pete__> my worries are the commerce-related ones
<jo-erlend> yes, me too. And I love GTK and GLib.
<jo-erlend> well.. What exactly is it you're worried about?
<pete__> well maybe you made your point that it's not about being able to read the code
<pete__> only the license itself
<pete__> you know... in the old days :D we used obfuscators for java applets :)
<jo-erlend> You can publish your software for sale in Ubuntu Software Center and then users can buy it from there. Canonical will then not allow anyone else to upload your code to the software center. If you license it as open source, then people can still package it themselves and distribute in a PPA or similar, but you'll still be much more visible in USC.
<jo-erlend> but as I said before, you don't have to license it as open source if you don't want to. The fact that people can read the code, doesn't mean that they are allowed to actually use it.
<pete__> maybe you're right
<pete__> the other question is if anyone buys the software :) hahah but that's the risk
<jo-erlend> but if you're used to Java and you want to program for Ubuntu, then you will want to look at Vala. It's _very_ similar. Very short tutorial: http://live.gnome.org/Vala/Tutorial
<pete__> let me take a lok
<pete__> *look
<jo-erlend> pete__, hehe, yes, that's another question.
<pete__> what can I say - I'd buy some :)
<pete__> as for Vala - strong typing?
<jo-erlend> but I think, whether or not the application is open source, people who doesn't want to pay, won't. And I don't think most people are going to look much at the license either. At least, they don't do that in the Windows world. They just skip the license altogether. And if they don't want to pay, then they pirate it.
<jo-erlend> pete__, yes.
<pete__> yeah you're right about the license.
<pete__> open source and free software are great concepts
<jo-erlend> and it is pretty much based on GObject, which makes it a very nice language for the Gnome platform.
<pete__> but you know... not everyone is canonical :)
<pete__> i've contributed some minor stuff
<pete__> but at the end of a day, I'm a software developer, I don't work for a corporation and I have to make a living
<pete__> vala looks cool, but I'm really tempted to use python
<pete__> used ruby recently
<pete__> so even if they're different
<pete__> there's some similiarity
<jo-erlend> right. I know the feeling. I really want to sell some of my software. I'm having many of the same thoughts as you have. But my current thought is that if I put my software for sale in USC, users are either going to buy it because they want it, or not going to buy it. I don't think hardly any users would care if it's Free software or not.
<jo-erlend> many similarities between Ruby and Python. I read up on both at the same time, and I chose Python. Never regretted that.
<pete__> yeah you're right about buying
<pete__> have you put up anything on USC?
<pete__> ...yet?
<jo-erlend> pete__, not yet. :)
<jo-erlend> actively working towards that goal, though, but my current project is rather large, so it'll be a while.
<pete__> is it a side-project?
<pete__> because mine will be, and it means huuuuge delays :)
<jo-erlend> well, yes.
<pete__> so it's gonna be a long year for you too ;)
<pete__> ok thanks very much for help
<jo-erlend> oh, no, not really. My projects are so fun, time really flies. :)
<pete__> i think you convinced me with python
<jo-erlend> thanks! :)
<pete__> ok i'm off bye
<jo-erlend> bye :)
<dpm> good morning!
<jml> hello
<dpm> hey jml :)
<ajmitch> hi
<aquarius> anyone feeling knowledgeable about gtk3 drag and drop? I want a webkit.webview *and* its container to both receive drag and drop signals...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-18
<psusi> signals go through the main loop right, so if you emit a signal in a background thread, the callback will be called in the foreground thread ( assuming it is still running the main loop ) right?
<psusi> (glib signals that is)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-19
<jml> hi
<jo-erlend> hey jml. :)
<dpm> good morning everyone, hey jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> hey dpm, and good morning to you too. :)
<dpm> :)
<jo-erlend> it's a really good morning for me, since my program seems to pass tests – finally! :)
<rickspencer3> hey jo-erlend
<jo-erlend> hey rickspencer3 :)
<jo-erlend> how are you?
<jo-erlend> really glad you encouraged me to write tests. It's become an addiction for me. ;)
<jml> tests are awesome
<jml> (says the guy who just approved a branch without tests)
<jo-erlend> I've always seen it as a chore, but now I realise that it's actually improved my development speed radically, and that it turns things around. Instead of getting disappointed, I get confirmation that things are working all the time. I'm really happy I started doing it.
<jo-erlend> I actually wish I could run the tests whenever I saved anything, and that I got a notification showing fail or success.
<jo-erlend> or even auto-commit on "new success". That is, if the last saves tests failed and this saves tests succeed, then auto-commit. That would be very nice if you write tests in advance.
<rickspencer3> hey jo-erlend good to hear!
<rickspencer3> hey jo-erlend did you see any of my posts from over the holidays?
<rickspencer3> I think I'm leaving Gtk as a widget toolkit, and going over to HTML5 for my front ends
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, no, where did you post them...
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, and... What's possessed you?
<rickspencer3> http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, it was just super fun
<jo-erlend> I'll wait a decade more, I think.
<jo-erlend> I jumped on the whole "DHTML is going to kill the desktop"-thing back in 1999 or so. They're still talking about it, and there's some progress, but I think it's far from being competitive.
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, well, I was writing desktop only apps
<rickspencer3> just using webkit + HTML5 for my widgets
<rickspencer3> they aren't web apps
 * noodles775 really enjoyed reading through http://www.cuttherope.ie/dev/ recently
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, oh, I see. Then you're using many webviews
<jo-erlend> ?
<jo-erlend> or did I misunderstand that completely? :) *reading*
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, just one webkit view per window
<rickspencer3> it's pretty easy, actually
<jml> jo-erlend: are you doing TDD? (are you writing the tests first?)
<jml> jo-erlend: because I find that heaps more fun than writing tests afterwards.
<jo-erlend> jml, semi. I'm getting there. :)
<jml> jo-erlend: heh. I know what you mean.
<jml> jo-erlend: one of the nice things about writing tests first is that you tend to get code that's easier to re-use.
<jml> jo-erlend: because "easy to test" and "reusable" are, roughly speaking, synonyms
 * jml stops raving
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, interesting project.
<rickspencer3> jml, I find that when I do TDD, my APIs are way better, too
<rickspencer3> because I write the code I want to write first, if that makes sense
<jml> rickspencer3: yeah.
<JanC_> rickspencer3: do those HTML5 GUIs support a11y & such?  (Maybe you can use special stylesheets for that?)
<rickspencer3> JanC, hi
<rickspencer3> I presume that webkit support a11y, yes
<rickspencer3> but I have not tested it
<JanC> well, it supports a11y, but that's not the same as what normal GUI apps can provide AFAIK (I suppose webkit doesn't know whether some HTML/JS fragment is "a widget", or what its purpose is?)
<rickspencer3> JanC, you ask a good question
<rickspencer3> I'm really not certain
<rickspencer3> I mean, I am confident you *can* make an accessible gui with HTML5, I'm just not certain how "built in" it is
<JanC> it should be possible to have some sort of API for this sort of things, I suppose
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, do I understand correctly that you aim to provide a complete widget toolkit for html/css/js?
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, negative
<rickspencer3> it's already done
<rickspencer3> there are many toolkits to choose from
<rickspencer3> I chose JQuery for myself
<JanC> there already is one...  Gtk+ ?  ;)
<JanC> I haven't tried the "web" backend for Gtk though
<jo-erlend> gtk uses canvas, doesn't it?
<JanC> maybe
<JanC> probably easiest for them to use that
<jo-erlend> I got that impression from a libreoffice demo I saw. I don't really consider that html, though it obviously is. :)
<JanC> it's mostly JavaScript, I suppose ☺
<jo-erlend> rickspencer3, do you mean that jquery is comparable to gtk?
<jo-erlend> I don't know much about that, really.
<rickspencer3> jo-erlend, I mean that HTML5 + JQuery is a fun toolkit to use
<rickspencer3> I suppose they are comparable in different ways
<jo-erlend> html is fun. Always has been. From everything I've seen, it's not close to mature enough to replace desktop apps, and it sure isn't good enough to replace dtp. To me, it's still a homepage thing.
<jo-erlend> saw some interesting suggestions from Opera recently, though. It should become possible to columnize data. That would improve things radically, I think.
<JanC> jo-erlend: "columnize"?
<jo-erlend> yes, you take one article tag and split it up into several columns, and split the page into pages. The data itself is untouched.
<jo-erlend> split the _article_ into pages of columns, I mean.
<jo-erlend> heh, that's one of the most basic aspects of newspapers for the last few hundred years, and you still can't do it with web technologies :>
<jo-erlend> I mean you have a screen with a width of 2560px, and the news sites still present the news in a single column 4-500px wide. It's reader hostile.
<jo-erlend> the web doesn't impress me a single bit, except for the value of RESTful APIs. But those are just as valuable to desktop apps as browser apps. The web should've been holographic by now! And where are the flying cars?! :)
<JanC> you know, Netscape 4 (and maybe earlier?) could already put text in columns...   ;)
<jo-erlend> yes, and the mayas understood the stars... a long time ago. Isn't worth much when the fanatical antipathies are mightier than insightful creativity. Some things never change.
<JanC> well, I think it was removed because people didn't like reading in columns on web pages
<JanC> of course that might be because of the implementation
<JanC> anyway, CSS already has support for "paged media"
<jo-erlend> yes, I know. Operas suggestion was still very interesting. Wish I had a reference on hand.
<JanC> jo-erlend: I suppose you mean "Opera Reader" ?
<JanC> http://people.opera.com/howcome/2011/reader/
<jo-erlend> that looks like it, yes.
<jo-erlend> I hate scrolling when I read. I want a foot pedal for next and previous -- that I can also use for guitar of course -- and I'll use my vertical 24" 1080x1920 to read one page at a time. That's absolutely perfect. :)
<jo-erlend> that fellow _always_ disappears when I need to chat with him. :)
<jo-erlend> no exception.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-20
<dpm> good morning all
<noodles775> Hey there dpm :)
<dpm> morning noodles775
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-21
<jono> hey, anyone here used WebKit for their UI of an app?
<JanC> jono: rickspencer3 did
<jono> JanC, yeah, I showed me a while back, I am just trying to figure it out myself now
<jono> I wish I remembered what he did :-)
<jono> I created http://askubuntu.com/questions/97430/connect-webkit-webview-form-to-a-python-callback to document this if people know
<JanC> he uses webkit + HTML5 + CSS + JS + JQuery
<jono> yup
<JanC> honestly, I don't think it's really a good idea (yet?) to write apps like that
<JanC> because I'm pretty sure it has usability & accessibility issues
<jono> right
<JanC> but if you are just doing a "quick port" of a web app/game to something more standalone...
<JanC> the "obvious" "easy" solution to handle this is to run a local HTTP server, of course  ;)
<commandoline> In Qt it's possible to call python methods from javascript (QtWebKit), no idea on GTK though. http://pysnippet.blogspot.com/2010/01/calling-python-from-javascript-in-pyqts.html
<JanC> this looks like it might have useful info: http://www.aclevername.com/articles/python-webgui/ (although might be outdated...)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-01-22
<jono> hey
<jono> any GTK hackers in here?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-14
<midori> is here someone how i can install a new ubuntu on my SE-experia(android)model Arc
<rosonline> Hello
<midori> is here someone how i can install a new ubuntu on my SE-experia(android)model Arc
<rosonline> I would like to make translations and test any app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-15
<GuidoPallemans> I'm making a Reddit reader for the phone! Anyone care to join? https://github.com/brambram/UbuntuPhoneRedditApp
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-16
<tom22r> hello
<tom22r> in windows 8 with the metro gui I can write apps with javascript, is this possible with a linux gui (unity, gnome etc.) ?
<stqn> hi… I searched for days a forum or irc channel related to app devel for ubuntu… finally found this by looking at freenode’s channels list… and just noticed IRC and forum are on developer.ubuntu.com/community in « Other ways to get involved »… :(
<GuidoPallemans> #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-17
<siam> hello
<siam> anyone here
<siam> ?
<christoffer> How do I disable Apport while developing?
<qwertzui11> christoffer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<christoffer> qwertzui11, thanks, yea had read through that page but didn't find what I was looking for. The following answer on askubuntu seems to have done the trick though http://askubuntu.com/questions/93457/how-do-i-enable-or-disable-apport
<qwertzui11> christoffer: ah, good to know
<gt5full> hi , i am trying to install qt5 but i get this error unable to locate qt5-meta-full
<qwertzui11> gt5full: how r u trying to install?
<gt5full> using the guide on devloper ubuntu page
<gt5full> ?
<gt5full> :qwertzui11
<qwertzui11> gt5full: aha... pls give link :)
<gt5full> the command i use  : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta1 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qt5-meta-full && echo 'export PATH=/opt/qt5/bin:$PATH' >> ~/.bashrc
<gt5full> the page source :http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<qwertzui11> ah, hmm... k, never worked with it before, sry, can't help...
<qwertzui11> u've got latest ubuntu, right?
<gt5full> LTS : ubuntu 12.04
<gt5full> but i am using xfce4 as light desktop
<gt5full> thx
<gt5full> quit
<stqn> hi
<qwertzui11> hu
<mh0> How do I complain about the Ubuntu Software Center Review Process?
<mh0> It's been more than 2 weeks, and my app is still "Pending Review"
<qwertzui11> write another "Feedback"
<qwertzui11> however 2 weeks isn't that bad for Canonicals review process :D
<qwertzui11> i was once waiting 4 months
<qwertzui11> mh0: if i remember right u may wanna shout @ zoopster...
<mh0> Surely if they want application developers to target Ubuntu platforms, they should try and make this app review process short and sweet?
<mh0> I'll give him a ping and talk stuff via PM
<qwertzui11> mh0: totally agree... it's currently terrible... however they changed it several weeks ago... so it should be better now... again write another entry in "Feedback"... maybe there was a bug
<mh0> Where would this Feedback button be?
<qwertzui11> sec
<qwertzui11> @ https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/ click on ur project
<zoopster> mh0: what is the application?
<mh0> zoopster: "Clock"
<dpm> mh0, ah, you're on this channel too :) To provide some more context to what we're doing to solve this, here's how we're planning to automate the process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<mh0> Seems a rather alright system
<ziyadb> Good evening guys!
<qwertzui11> hi
<ziyadb> Here's a mockup of the app I'm working on. Any thoughts are greatly appreciated: http://i.imgur.com/C0vmk.png
<mh0> ziyadb: Dude, that's nice!
<ziyadb> mh0: heh, thanks!
<mh0> ziyadb: Is it HTML5 based like my app http://michealhark.tk/applications/clock ?
<ziyadb> mh0: nope, native app.
<mh0> Ooh, even better!
<ziyadb> html5 isn't quite there yet.
<ziyadb> i.e doesn't afford the level of interaction I have planned.
<mh0> node.js is a huge help though
<stqn> when you say native, do you mean Gtk3?
<stqn> just curious.
<ziyadb> stqn: I'll probably write it in Qt for portability.
<stqn> ok
<ziyadb> mh0: clock looks _awesome_ downloading.
<ziyadb> mh0: 65MB when installed?!
<ziyadb> Anyway, running now. It's nice enough. Thanks for making it!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-18
<fredoust> hi all
<stqn> hi
<stqn> What is “Email a link to download” for on e.g. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/cobra/ ?
<stqn> is it to download an app you’ve already bought?
<qwertzui11> try it
<stqn> Forbidden (403)
<stqn> CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.
<stqn> lol :)
<stqn> works better with cookies enabled
<stqn> ok… it just sends a mail to the same web page
<stqn> a link, I mean
<qwertzui11> kk :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-19
<stqn> hello
<qwertzui11> stqn: hi
<axemin> frech people ?
<stqn> frech?…
<tgm4883> Using pynotify for desktop notifications works great in python 2, is there a python 3 version of it as well?
<tgm4883> As far as I can see, there isn't a python 3 version of python-notify
<tgm4883> I guess it's getting replaced with python-notify2 and python3-notify2?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-01-20
<msa_> hi
<msa_> anybody there?
<GuidoPallemans> just ask
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-13
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90> Requesting reviews of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/+activereviews
<nik90> popey: ^^
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Make Your Dream Come True Day! :-D
<nik90> WebbyIT: ping
<WebbyIT> nik90, pong
<nik90> WebbyIT: hey thnx for the review. But I had a question regarding the settings MP
<nik90> tabs does have a count property
<nik90> I do not see it in the web page you linked
<nik90> but I see it in the Qtcreator docs
<nik90> can you verify?
<nik90> WebbyIT: Also when you are in the stopwatch tab and press Ctrl+Tab it goes back to the clock tab. And this works properly on my laptop
<WebbyIT> nik90, mhh, on my laptop this doesn't work and if I add console.log(rootTabs.count)  I receive 'unknow'
<nik90> WebbyIT: http://imgur.com/U8oMgfD
<timp> from Tabs.qml:
<timp>     /*!
<timp>       \qmlproperty int count
<timp>       Contains the number of tabs in the Tabs component.
<timp>       */
<nik90> WebbyIT: can you check your ui toolkit version?
<timp>     readonly property alias count: tabsModel.count
<nik90> timp: that's the one. thnx
<nik90> timp: I should ask mhall119 to update the online docs
<nik90> timp: not listed here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.Tabs/
<timp> nik90: I see. they are outdated. Best ask mhall119
<nik90> timp: will do
<timp> thanks
<WebbyIT> nik90,
<WebbyIT> apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<WebbyIT> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin:
<WebbyIT>   Installed: 0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2-0ubuntu1
<WebbyIT>   Candidate: 0.1.46+13.10.20131011.2-0ubuntu1
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: morning
<nik90> krnekhelesh@nik90-lenovo-ubuntu:~$ apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<nik90> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin: Installed: 0.1.46+14.04.20131216bzr911saucy0 Candidate: 0.1.46+14.04.20131216bzr911saucy0
<nik90> WebbyIT: 13.10 or 14.04?
<WebbyIT> nik90, 13.10
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: just saw your message about the tests. due to the accident yesterday i'm temporarily without my phone (not at home right now) but I'll check as soon as I can
<nik90> WebbyIT:do you have the SDK ppa?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, sure, no worries
<WebbyIT> nik90, mhh, I think yes, have to check
<nerochiaro> zsombi: was the fix for the statesaver released already in the trusty archives ?
<nik90> WebbyIT: because if you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk, the latest rev is 913, and I have 911.
<zsombi> nerochiaro: there was no release recently from SDK
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I think first we need to get 5.2 in
<nik90> WebbyIT: looking at your version number, it hasnt been updated since 11th october 2013
<nerochiaro> zsombi: can you point me to the MR where the fix is, so that I can use the binaries from CI to test, at least ?
<WebbyIT> nik90, this is embarassing, I hadn't the PPA :/ Sorry, I update all and review your  branch again
<nik90> WebbyIT: no worries
<zsombi> nerochiaro: it's linked to the bug, https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/stateSaverNestedLoaders/+merge/200800
<nik90> WebbyIT: I added the ppa only after 14.04 was released
<nik90> zsombi: ping (alarm API related)
<zsombi> nik90: pong (everybody is looking after me when I'm trying to go to lunch :) )
<nik90> zsombi: in that case, go ahead..i am in no hurry
<nik90> :)
<zsombi> nik90: ;) if it's short, I can stand still
<timp> zsombi: hello
<timp> zsombi: this is quite important,
<timp> zsombi: enjoy your lunch :p
<zsombi> timp: :P:P:P:P
<nik90> zsombi: ok, I noticed that alarm.cancel() doesn't change the alarm manager count
<WebbyIT> nik90, approved both, sorry again
<nik90> WebbyIT: no worries
<nik90> WebbyIT: can it be top approved or should I get another review?
<WebbyIT> nik90, yes, right, I'm a bit sleepy today
<nik90> WebbyIT: there could be a potential conflict between the 2 branches since they change the same file. But I can fix that if it happens
<timp> nik90: I think I have the solution for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259917 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using a Qml Loader in combination with Pagestack and Tabs results in incorrect positioning" [High,In progress]
<timp> nik90: this branch should fix it https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pageHeight I'll create an MR
<nik90> timp: awesome!
<timp> nik90: here is the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pageHeight/+merge/201382 feel free to test it :)
<timp> nik90: with that branch, you'll need to change the anchors in your code
<nik90> timp: yeah I saw the code diffs
<nik90> timp: I have no idea how to build the branch to test it
<timp> nik90: jenkins will create the .deb files in the MR, we just need a bit of patience for that
<timp> nik90: or if you don't want to install, you can check out my branch and qmake && make && source export_modules_dir.sh and then run your app as usual
<timp> nik90: that's the best probably, it won't change anything on your system. let me know if you want to try and you need help
<nik90> timp: I want to try building the source, since I like to test other branches as well
 * nik90 runs the commands
<timp> nik90: bzr branch lp:~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pageHeight
<timp> cd pageHeight && qmake && make
<timp> and then "source export_modules_dir.sh" will make you use that branch with your apps from then on in that terminal window
 * timp lunch, back in <1h
<nik90> timp: I get an error on qmake && make -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744448/
<nik90> timp: talk after lunch
<timp> nik90: hmm.. seems there are some build dependencies that I installed long time ago (and forgot since then)
<timp> nik90: try to install qtdeclarative5-qtorganizer-plugin
<timp> and "apt-cache search qtdeclarative | grep -i WhatsMissing" for the following dependencies that are not there. I'll help after my lunch.
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: timp: zsombi|lunch: do you guys know if there's any relatively simple way to know what is changing a property value ? I have one that is mysteriously assigned a value and I can't figure out where it comes from
<zsombi> nerochiaro: I kno whow to do that in C++...
<nerochiaro> zsombi: even if it's an object created in qml ?
<nerochiaro> zsombi: (a listview in my case)
<zsombi> nerochiaro: somewhat... you can get the property of a QML object in cpp then check if it has a binding: from that you may try to find who actually is involved in the binding, however usually that is not that simple :(
<nerochiaro> zsombi: sounds like more trouble than it's worth
<zsombi> nerochiaro: but if I remember correctly it is not really doable either in a cpp element
<zsombi> right
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, maybe using the QML debugger integrated in QtCreator? dunno how though…
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: i tried that,  but for some reason I can't even start the app through the debugger
<zsombi> (13.34.53) nik90: zsombi: ok, I noticed that alarm.cancel() doesn't change the alarm manager count
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, which app is it?
<zsombi> nik90: that means that the alarm was not deleted
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: gallery
<nik90> zsombi: but then when I restart the app, that alarm I deleted is no longer in the alarm manager
<nik90> zsombi: besides I use the onCountChanged signal where I waited for about a minute to detect the alarm deletion
<zsombi> nik90: then the alarm deletion does not reach the Alarm service :s
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, you probably need to add_definitions(-DQT_QML_DEBUG) to the compilation flags
<nik90> zsombi: okay, should I report a bug then about it?
<nik90> zsombi: since I essentially use the code given in the examples
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<nik90> zsombi: one more issue that I had with the API
<zsombi> nik90: and seems we again need renato for this
<nik90> zsombi: when I disable an alarm using the switch code from the examples, sometimes it reverts the action immediately.
<nik90> zsombi: although this happens ocassionally and also with the closest active alarm.
<zsombi> nik90: hmm, weird...
<nik90> zsombi: I will report both these bugs and then we can figure it out with renato.
<zsombi> thx!
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: qtcreator doesn't seem to want to open the CMakeLists.txt file, it just blocks when I run cmake from its UI (and it doesn't matter if I had run it before from the cmd line)
<timp> nik90: any luck with trying my branch?
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, fixed that, had to refresh the path to cmake etc in the qtcreator config
<nik90> timp: I already had the Qt Organizer package installed
<nik90> timp: the command after that returned nothing
<nik90> apt-cache search qtdeclarative | grep -i WhatsMissing
<timp> instead of WhatsMissing you should try (part of) the name of the package that is reported missing
<nik90> yeah I filled in some package name from the error message that I got
 * nik90 looks and tries again
<nik90> timp: the only package it is complaining about is organizer, when I did grep, I missed libdeclarative-organizer which I just installed. But I still get the same error message.
<timp> nik90: you have all of these? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6744833/
<nik90> timp: yup I have all those installed
<timp> zsombi: do you know what is missing here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744448/ is it related to the DatePicker?
<zsombi> timp: it shouldn't be: there's a Qt module missing, the organizer
<nik90> timp, zsombi: On that note, when I run the ubuntu ui toolkit on the phone using qtcreator, the pickers page is completely blank.
<timp> zsombi: he says he has all the packages listed here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6744833/
<nik90> on my laptop, the picker is fine
<nik90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6744855/
<zsombi> nik90: this picker gallery issue is really weird...
<zsombi> nik90: have you tried to launch it from terminal so you get some logs?
<timp> nik90: I don't see why it is not working :s
<nik90> timp: np
<nik90> zsombi: yup got the logs
<nik90> zsombi: one line error that I ntocied was [15:30:48] file:///home/phablet/dev_tmp/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gallery/Pickers.qml:185:13: DatePicker is not a type
<nik90> zsombi: weirdly on my laptop, that is not an issue. Could it be the toolkit package on the phone  hasnt been updated?
 * nik90 is on r121
<zsombi> nik90: hehh????!
<nik90> Did I say something absurd
<zsombi> nik90: "DatePicker is not a type" that was absurd
<zsombi> nik90: what's the toolkit release on the phone?
<nik90> zsombi:  Installed: 0.1.46+14.04.20131216-0ubuntu1
<nik90> which seems recent enough (16th dec)
<zsombi> nik: it's pretty old... could you check whether the DaterPicker is in the system path?
<zsombi> nik90: ^
<timp> zsombi: yes it is pretty old, but the newest release that we have :(
<timp> so that's the one in the image for now
<nik90> zsombi: how do I check that?
<timp> nik90, zsombi latest release is r893. Datepicker was added in r894.
<zsombi> nik90: ls /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components
<zsombi> timp: nik90: then no wonder the Picker tab is empty
<zsombi> nik90: I forgot the /Pickers path
<nik90> zsombi, timp: I was surprised when I tried it in the clock app
<zsombi> nik90: yeah, it's not there
<nik90> alrite so I guess we wait for an update
<timp> I don't know if we can have a new release really soon... maybe we have to wait for the upgrade to 5.2?
 * timp not sure what's happening there.
 * nik90 is so glad to be on the PPA (13.10)
<timp> nik90: if you are in a hurry to test it, you can go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?batch=75&memo=75&start=75 and click on  ubuntu-ui-toolkit - 0.1.46+14.04.20131216bzr911trusty0  and download and dpkg -i the armhf packages manually
<timp> perhaps the ppa works for phone also
<nik90> timp: no hurry :).. I was thinking of using the picker for setting the alarm, but we are still brainstorming the designs..but nice to know.
<zsombi> nik90: you should not use that! you should wait till you get PickerPanel!!!
<zsombi> nik90: DatePicker is a prerequisite for the PickerPanel, to be able to embed in dialogs, sheets if necessary
<nik90> zsombi: ok, I wasn't aware of that.
<zsombi> nik90: by using PickerPanel you should be able to use DatePicker according to the UX guides: in OSK panel while on phone and popover while on other form factors
<nik90> oh that's nice.
 * zsombi eod, C U tomorrow!
<nerochiaro> timp: do you know if listviews and gridviews have a signal that I can attach to to know when the list has finished creating all the delegates for the current view ?
<timp> nerochiaro: no, I don't know
<timp> nerochiaro: with delegates you mean all the items in the list? I'm not sure if that is possible, since you can have very long lists, and not all items in it may be instantiated at one time
<timp> nerochiaro: I think the list frees memory for items that are not in the current view
<nerochiaro> timp: that's what i understand too. but the items in the current view are not all created and laid out immediately, apparently
<nerochiaro> timp: sometimes they take some time to be created and doing things while this happens seems to mess up my list
<timp> nerochiaro: so you want to know when the current view is done?
<nerochiaro> timp: exactly
<timp> hmm.... http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qdoc/qml-qtquick-listview.html#populate-prop says When the view is initialized, the view will create all the necessary items for the view, then animate them to their correct positions within the view over one second.
<timp> just an idea, perhaps you can set that Transition, and see when the transition is called/finished?
<nerochiaro> timp: seems like worth a shot. so basically put a script action at the end and do what i need to do
<timp> yeah. although if there is a signal called before the transition it would be better to use that
<nerochiaro> timp: i haven't found any
<timp> nerochiaro: nope, I also don't see it on http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qdoc/qml-qtquick-listview.html
<nerochiaro> timp: i'm trying something like this, but i never get any output:         populate: Transition {
<nerochiaro>             ScriptAction { script: { console.log("HEYO") } }
<nerochiaro>         }
<timp> nerochiaro: weird, looks similar to the examples on http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qdoc/qml-qtquick-viewtransition.html under "Restrictions regarding ScriptAction"
<nerochiaro> timp: it might be that for some reason the add transition is used instead of populate. see http://doc-snapshot.qt-project.org/qdoc/qml-qtquick-gridview.html#add-prop
<timp> nerochiaro: I don't know. I guess you have to experiment a bit
<nerochiaro> timp: yeah, i'm doing that.was just asking in case you had seen this before
<nerochiaro> timp: thanks for the tips
<timp> no, I haven't used it before
<timp> np
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: om26er: what's the best way to disable some tests temporarily ?
<nerochiaro> i don't want to go and comment them out
<om26er> nerochiaro, expectFailure()
<nerochiaro> om26er: have an example that uses it ?
<om26er> nerochiaro, actually: @unittest.expectedFailure
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, i'll do that, thanks
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, I would use @unittest.skip(reason)
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, and add a comment to state that this is temporary
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: @unittest.skip("Temporarily disable as it fails in some cases, supposedly due to problems with the infrastructure")
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: makes sense ?
<oSoMoN> nerochiaro, yup
<om26er> great
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: ok, pushed to the branch, let's see what CI says
<nerochiaro> timp: is there a way to programmatically hide the MainView header ?
<nerochiaro> timp: i mean, are we supposed to be able to do that ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  yes header.height = 0
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: right. assuming that it will still hide/show normally after doing that
<MyExHatesMeButMy> MainViewer{ ... ...   header.height:{something === true ?  0 : whatever the source code says the height is }
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  make a signal that can open and close it in the mainviewer
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: that sounds a bit hackish ;)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I am a bit hackish lol
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  what are you tryin to do ?
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: restore the state of the app to what it was before closing it. this sometimes needs showing or hiding the header
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  a database is out of the question ?
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: yes. trying to use the StateSaver from the sdk to do it, which works fine. it's just that i need a clean way to restore the header.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  what is StateServer ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I can not find any docs on that
<MyExHatesMeButMy> oh statesaver and not server
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: yes, StateSaver
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  you can not add it to the mainviewer like MainViewer{ StateSaver.properties:"header.height"}
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: yeah, but as we said before this will prevent the normal header functionality from working
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  what about the property   "active"
<MyExHatesMeButMy> what does that do ?
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: not sure, i'll try that in a bit
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah I would try that
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Itlooks like it kills everything
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah the only thing that I can think of besides the header.height.  would be to make states and transitions for the mainview . again hackish
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: i'll ask tim or zsombi tomorrow, if there's no way to change it cleanly now we will see if anything can be added
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nerochiaro,  you know anything about GPS ?
<nerochiaro> MyExHatesMeButMy: no, sorry
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah It takes forever for it to work. meaning that I have to wait like 15 minutes for it to start working on the phone.
<EnderLance> Hi I have a problem uploading my app to my Ubuntu Touch running phone...
<MyExHatesMeButMy> EnderLance,  what is the issue ?
<EnderLance> Well, first off my device isn't detected by my machine...
<EnderLance> This is fairly new, and it was working yesterday...
<EnderLance> Hello?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> so adb can not find it EnderLance  ?
<EnderLance> No.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> like from the terminal
<EnderLance> I did adb shell and adb devices, no resultss
<EnderLance> I went into nautilus but I can't mount it...
<MyExHatesMeButMy> what is your android sdk version and when was the last time you updated ?
<EnderLance> I updated Ubuntu Touch two days ago... Saturday.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> update and and Upgrade restart and see if it is still happening. EnderLance  what is the phone ?
<EnderLance> The phone is LG Nexus 4...
<EnderLance> And Ok. I'll try that. Brb
<MyExHatesMeButMy> huh yeah that should be picked up by adb
<EnderLance> wow, I'm doing 1 MB per second... /)_-)
<EnderLance> nvm it sped up
<EnderLance> sry meant 1 KB per second... XD
<EnderLance> 1 MB would be nice...
<ahayzen> nik90, Victor made a script for me last night that transfers the music-app on the device. It does however require a writeable image and will overwrite the existing app, but it is better than nothing :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6741921/
<popey> ahayzen: can you not make a click and push and install that with pkcon?
<ahayzen> popey, i haven't successfully done tht :/
<ahayzen> popey, either get white screen or it says tht grilo isn't installed
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  I know how to get around that but it takes some work
<MyExHatesMeButMy> for c++ apps that is
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, popey we are guessing the grilo issue is due to app confinement?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> what is the branch ?  and is grilo allowed
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, lp:music-app
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Oo
<MyExHatesMeButMy> checking it out know
<MyExHatesMeButMy> now *
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, we are guessing when we move over to the mediascanner service it will 'just work' with run on device in QtCreator
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I bet I have never been a fan of grilo tbh
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, a useful stopgap
<MyExHatesMeButMy> it is a great api but hard to work with and kinda buggy
<popey> ahayzen: i have been using that script of balloons which i use to pull from trunk (or any random branch) and push to the device as a click
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746288/ that one
<popey> ./test.sh lp:music-app music_app
<ahayzen> popey, hmm tht didn't seem to update the 'real' one for me ...i'll try again
<ahayzen> popey, it runs the autopilot tests fine
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ok
<MyExHatesMeButMy> it is not packaged with it but should work with it
<MyExHatesMeButMy> that is not a c++ app but pure qml.
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, yep it is ubuntu-sdk
<popey> ahayzen: may need to just restart unity, what branch can i test with here? trunk?
<ahayzen> popey, yeah trunk...u should see sheets from artists/playlist now
<popey> ok
<popey> i managed to wipe my phone completely over the weekend
<popey> phablet-flash "--bootstrap" and whiskey not recommended!
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  yeah but is that lib installed on the device (grilo ) and can you connect to it ?
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, i think we get a special case
<ahayzen> popey, hehe i do tht all the time to ensure a wipe :) ...anyway dinner be back in an hour or so
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I would 1st check to see if it is installed if it is not installed then welll.... if it is installed and you can not use it then you are going to have to include this lib in that package which is not that hard to do
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, it is installed because the packaged app runs
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, anyway brb
<timp> nerochiaro|afk: Page.title = ""
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, back...maybe the grilo needs to be embedded into our click package?
<EnderLance> Hi I'm back
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  yeah that is what I was sating :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> saying *
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  but that is kinda dumb
<MyExHatesMeButMy> shouuld be able to use it
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, yh :/ but confinement an tht
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, and it is until we move to the mediascanner service... so did u manage to get it running on the device or not?
<EnderLance> guys, how do I import a .cpp file into a qml file and use the object?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah I would make a C++ package with CMAKE and not qmake and add the libs
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  sorry I was hacking on some C++ trying now
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, thanks but surely we don't need to go too much into the c++ route?
 * ahayzen checks that this doesn't actually work
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nah just to add the lib till the mediaservices are landed I would asy
<MyExHatesMeButMy> EnderLance,  what ?
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, this works for autopilot http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746288/
<EnderLance> MyExHatesMeButMy, do I know you?
 * MyExHatesMeButMy is trying to find his usb charger lol
<EnderLance> anyways, my friend wrote a project for me to hack around with, but I can't install it to my device...
<EnderLance> So I created a new project and copied the important files over
<EnderLance> but
<EnderLance> The C++ class object isn't working in the QML code...
<EnderLance> And I don't do C++, do Idk how to fix that....
<MyExHatesMeButMy> EnderLance,  did you expose it ?
<EnderLance> expose?
<EnderLance> What do you mean by that?
<EnderLance> like, make it in the same folder as the QML file?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  found it I almost thought that my wife took it to work with her lol
<MyExHatesMeButMy> EnderLance,  no all things c++ must be exposed to QML in order to use it
<ahayzen> popey, MyExHatesMeButMy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746288/ with the #run it bit stripped out works after a restart \o/
<EnderLance> Ok... How do I expose the class?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> EnderLance,  with a registration type
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  yeah I am having issues with ssh
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ports that is
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, adb shell ?
<EnderLance> ugh... I feel like that's something I need to write.... it is, isn't it?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah Just fixed it and sending to the device
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  bad news
<MyExHatesMeButMy>  file:///home/phablet/dev_tmp/music-app/music-app.qml:26 module "org.nemomobile.grilo" is not installed
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, haha thts wht i usually get
<ahayzen> popey, so the script did work...i just needed a restart doh! ...thanks :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> lets look a the C++ path
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, the script popey posts works :)
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, comment out the section in #run it and then restart aftet install
<MyExHatesMeButMy> script ?
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746288/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  are you the maintainer of this app ?
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, erm sortof...part of the music-app-team
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, https://launchpad.net/~music-app-dev
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  this is what I would do .  though I am not a smart person all the time
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, more autopilot issues ..sorry :( ....
<ahayzen> balloons, I've moved some properties around so they are now under the player object rather than the mainView. However autopilot fails with State not found for class '*' and filters {'objectName': 'player'}.
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/mediaplayer-simplify/+merge/201265
<MyExHatesMeButMy> because there is issues with stock  images and the plugin not being there and users can not install packages (read only file system) I would make add these plugins to the package and build that way. file a bug on the grilo
<balloons> hey MyExHatesMeButMy :-)
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, it works installing from the click store though (and it is in the default images anyway)
<balloons> ahayzen, so you are wondering why that happens?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> hey balloons how you been ?
<ahayzen> balloons, it just can't seem to see the new Player object
<ahayzen> balloons, why and how to fix :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  trying that now
<balloons> ahayzen, can you see it in vis?
<ahayzen> balloons, see wht?
<ahayzen> balloons, the object i'm referring to is the MediaPlayer
<balloons> ahayzen, the player object
<ahayzen> balloons, it is the object that plays the music not a UI object
<balloons> MyExHatesMeButMy, I've been doing well. Excitied by what's happening this cycle
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh
<balloons> I see the player.qml file
<ahayzen> balloons, basically moves some of the properties around to tidy up so they have gone from mainView -> MediaPlayer
<balloons> right.. so is there a mediaplayer object?
<ahayzen> balloons, yep i didn't know where to put the objectName .. in the player.qml or the Player{} in the music-app.qml
<balloons> I'll just have to pull the source
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  are you changing the header color of MainView ?  seems to pop in and out of ambaince and suru
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, it is a bug
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1239093
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1239093 in Ubuntu Music App "Artists tab header transparency/hiding is inconsistent" [High,Triaged]
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  why not set the themes in a setting ?
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, they are mainly in Style.qml
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Oo
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  you have a phone and what not I have a example
<ahayzen> balloons, the player is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/mediaplayer-simplify/view/head:/music-app.qml#L403
<ahayzen> balloons, i didn't know whether the objectName: "player" goes there? and then search for a type of Player? or u put it in the MediaPlayer in the player.qml?
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, wht do u mean?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  see pm
<balloons> ahayzen, based on the qml I would assume a search for MediPlayer object, with name of "player"
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  please do not share that that much as it is pre-alpha
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm sure i tried tht in one of the revisions lol
<balloons> ahayzen, :-)
<balloons> let me run and see the erros
<popey> ahayzen: huzzah
<ahayzen> popey, \o/
<ahayzen> popey, the reboot is a bit annoying but i can live tht :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  that is a core app correct ?
<popey> adb restart unity8
<popey> that would do it
<ahayzen> balloons, in the latest revision it is * with the name player
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, yep
<popey> oh, no it wont
<ahayzen> popey, do we cache the click packages or something then?
<popey> we cache desktop files i think
<balloons> ahayzen, k, checking again
 * ahayzen is trying to understand why the restart is needed
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  restart it from the adb need to restart the whole service
<popey> or some other sillyness
<ahayzen> popey, ah yes
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  that is what is different I can not install to system wide dirs so it is installed under /opt/click.whatever
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, ah
<MyExHatesMeButMy> desktop file points there but itstill dont show up
<MyExHatesMeButMy> but if I run ./binary --desktop_file_hint=/opt/blah/blahblah/app.desktop  it shows up
<MyExHatesMeButMy> has me ripping my hair out lol
<ahayzen> oh god lol
<balloons> ahayzen, oO return self.select_single("*", objectName="player"
<balloons> lol
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe
<balloons> lolololol
<ahayzen> balloons, i know python well....but autopilot not so well :P
<MyExHatesMeButMy> balloons,  you are good at autopilot maybe you could help me make autopilot on my app ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> i do not know python nor autopilot
<balloons> MyExHatesMeButMy, fire away
<MyExHatesMeButMy> balloons,  want a branch ?
<balloons> #ubuntu-autopilot has folks even more skilled than me :-p
<ahayzen> balloons, is tht for selecting UI items with the mouse?
<ahayzen> balloons, hence the failure to find?
<balloons> MyExHatesMeButMy, not atm.. I've reached capacity
<balloons> ahayzen, first :p
<balloons> 3 branches makes my head explode
<balloons> quite a mess to clean
<MyExHatesMeButMy> lol
<balloons> but questions are perfect
<ahayzen> 1 branch with autopilot makes my head explode ;)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  you are in the UK correct ? can you test my app to see if the things work in the UK ?
<popey> i am uk
<popey> sure can
<MyExHatesMeButMy> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/Testing_Directions/download/josephjamesmills%40gmail.com-20140112204434-pczo78fahzus0mq7/directions_0.1_armhf-20140112204416-mpq111ey7ev220jw-1/directions_0.1_armhf.click
<ahayzen> balloons, so do i have to use a different selection method?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  click package
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, your object type is not correct
<balloons> and you can't use * :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, damn... so i use MediaPlayer for the type?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  I am insterested to see if the trains work and what not.
 * popey downloads
<balloons> ahayzen, that's what I would expect
<balloons> however since it doesn't work, we can dump the objects or use vis to see what it is
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  I just finished writing a plug-in for Google speech recognition. it is not in the click but Text to Speech is
<ahayzen> balloons, so we use something other than select_single?
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: you might want to run http://launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools against your click package as it fails a few tests
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  Oo
<popey> i run the test script against every click before installing
<popey> it sanity checks a load of things
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  I am not getting error maybe I am running it wrong ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  the command that I am running   ./run-tests /home/MY_AWESOME_NAME/Templates/directions-armhfbuilds/directions_0.1_armhf.click
<balloons> ahayzen, just a sec
<ahayzen> balloons, no problem... i'm just trying some changes i made
<balloons> ahayzen, http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/api/introspection.html.. print_tree is what we want
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: no, run bin/click-run-checks
<balloons> ahayzen, try that.. dump the tree and it will help you find the object you want :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, dump it from the mainView?
<balloons> ahayzen, get as close as you can get to the object, then yea, dump :-_)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  but do I just pass the path-to-click  to that end of that command
<popey> ya
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  that is crazy them errors
<MyExHatesMeButMy> there is no way in heck that I can run the app with out the binary
<MyExHatesMeButMy> But I will change things like WebView to UbuntuWebview but I hope that it does not look like crud after I do that
<balloons> fair warning ahayzen, I dumped the full main view.. it's a lot, hah
<ahayzen> balloons, haha... i'm trying to get rid of test music i put on their...grrr rescan grilo
<MyExHatesMeButMy> example:      "desktop_Exec (reminders-app)": "absolute path '/opt/click.ubuntu.com/directions/0.1/usr/bin/directions %u' for Exec given in .desktop file.",     << how can I launch my app if I can not launch my binary ?
<ahayzen> balloons, how do i tell it to do one test ./testscript.sh path/to/bzr music_app.test_name ?
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: yeah, you dont hard-wire the path
<popey> just usr/bin/directions %u
<MyExHatesMeButMy> and why does it think that it is reminders-app ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  I tried that it does not launch :(
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  these tools are cool ! thanks for pointing them out to me
<popey> it should if it's a click, installed on device
<popey> np
<balloons> ahayzen, yes specify the full test name
<ahayzen> balloons, cool
<balloons> I found playshape under /comubuntumusic/QQuickView/MainView/OrientationHelper/QQuickItem/QQuickItem/MusicToolbar/QQuickRectangle/QQuickRectangle/QQuickRectangle/QQuickRectangle/QQuickMouseArea
<ahayzen> balloons, haha blimey
 * ahayzen waits for script to run
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ok popey  I changed the lines in the desktop file and am rebooting lets see if this works
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  ok it is working like you suggested but it is still not picking up the icon :(
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: you don't have a path to the icon in your desktop file?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Oo
<ahayzen> balloons, i can't get it to output the tree to stdout or a file :/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  not sure. I think that it is there here is a paste of the desktop file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6746900/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> line 10 is not correct ?
<balloons> ahayzen, just run it and redirect stdout
<balloons> ahayzen, or I can just paste the output
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm running on device
<balloons> ahayzen, I ran out desktop.. I'll paste it
<ahayzen> balloons, as i'm on saucy and can't get autopilot 1.4
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen,  what do you mean you can't get 1.4?
<ahayzen> balloons, some package thing...
<ahayzen> balloons, music-app-autopilot : Depends: libautopilot-qt (>= 1.4) but 1.3+13.10.20130814-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ahayzen> balloons, i just run it on device :P just takes me a bit longer to do things
<MyExHatesMeButMy> This GPS is driving me nuts ! only works sometimes
<ahayzen> balloons, but yh probably easiest if u dump to pastebin and i try and find the obj
<balloons> ahayzen, uploading now.. it's 6.3 mb of text, lol
<ahayzen> balloons, blimey lol
<ahayzen> balloons, so when i do find it how to i then access it?
<balloons> ahayzen, apparently the ppa is being fixed so 1.4 will work on saucy
<ahayzen> balloons, yey \o/
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: is that inside your click package?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  yeah that is /opt/click.blaah/myapp/0.1/myapp.desktop
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I tried to placing the icon in the root dir and am going to see if it works
<MyExHatesMeButMy> still no deals
<balloons> ahayzen, compressed: http://ge.tt/2ee8G3E1/v/0
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks :)
<ahayzen> balloons, so the searching begins
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm can't see any of its properties :(
<balloons> ahayzen, what do you mean?
<ahayzen> balloons, well in the file u can see the child properties of the objs...so i searched for currentMeta and it didn't return a result
<ahayzen> balloons, is it because it isn't a UI component?...or do i have to search harder :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> see no icon *Oo  http://imagebin.org/286645   popey
<MyExHatesMeButMy> took that image with phablet-screenshot bash script
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: have a look in /home/phablet/.cache/upstart for most recent log
<MyExHatesMeButMy> thanks popey
<popey> should be one for your app and upstart and may give a clue why it failed to load
<popey> or a unity log
<popey> but those logs are worth looking at
<balloons> ahayzen, I found the components.. I didn't find the player component
<ahayzen> balloons, autopilot can definitely see non UI components?
<balloons> ahayzen, all objects should be shown
<balloons> course, we only dumped main_view
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm but Player (MediaPlayer) is a child of main_view
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  Ouch !   QObject::connect: No such slot QGeoPositionInfoSourceUbuntu::updateTimeout()
<balloons> ahayzen, right.. we should see it
<MyExHatesMeButMy> but still nothing about the icon
<balloons> ahayzen, when is it created?
<ahayzen> balloons, as soon as the app starts it is the media engine from QtMultimedia 1.0
<balloons> ahayzen, k, just confirming. I would expect to have seen it
<popey> MyExHatesMeButMy: anything in unity logs?
<ahayzen> balloons, ...well i hope (assume) it does
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  yes there is a couple of errors
<ahayzen> balloons,  wht should we try now?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> file:///usr/share/unity8/Components/TileStyle.qml:34:16: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/directions
<MyExHatesMeButMy>  
<MyExHatesMeButMy> file:///usr/share/unity8/Launcher/LauncherDelegate.qml:62:20: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/directions
<MyExHatesMeButMy> for both the Dash and the Launcher
<MyExHatesMeButMy> what is themes ?
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, is when u say Icon { source:"directions"}
<MyExHatesMeButMy> thanks
<ahayzen> MyExHatesMeButMy, or whtever the syntax is ...
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ahayzen,  this desktiop file is driving me nuts that and the GPS
<MyExHatesMeButMy> maybe because it is not in the store yet ?
<balloons> anyways, ahayzen yes I'm a bit confused, but doing many things at once
<ahayzen> balloons, haha no worries... i won't mention the UITK merge tht is still failing :/.....
<ahayzen> balloons, anyone else i can ask who may know?
<balloons> ahayzen, I'm sure it is.. I don't have power over there
<balloons> I'm surpirsed tim didn't straighten that out
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll have to poke him
<balloons> afaik, the tests ARE failing for the UITK merge. ;egit failures
<ahayzen> balloons, i hardly changed anything as well lol
<balloons> ahayzen, thomi is around.. ask him :-)
<balloons> he is the masta'
<balloons> ahayzen, right, so might be something deeper, might not be
<ahayzen> balloons, on #ubuntu-autopilot?
<balloons> yep
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I think I got it popey  I think that the manifest.json was malformed. building new click....
<popey> sweet!
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Is there a way to un-install apps via pkcon ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> i tried pckon remove but it can not find my package, I think becuase it was built pkcon -install-local ?
<popey> i use click to unregister and remove packages
<MyExHatesMeButMy> \o/ it worked popey ! now to figure out this GPS issue
<popey> sweet
<MyExHatesMeButMy> popey,  you know any one that I can haggle about the GPS issue ?
<popey> what device?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> n4
<popey> is gps turned on in your settings?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah
<popey> the n4 takes aaaaaaaaages to get a lock
<popey> can be like 20 mins
<popey> you need to leave it at the window
<MyExHatesMeButMy> then it turns itsself off and you are right it takes ages
<MyExHatesMeButMy> there must be  fix for this lol
<popey> there is, AGPS
<popey> but that's not implemented yet
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah my app is pretty much pointless with out gps
<MyExHatesMeButMy> someone will get to a turn then 5 minutes later it will tell them to turn
<MyExHatesMeButMy> that is not good
<MyExHatesMeButMy> It is so strange I turn the GPS on and it turns itself off
<popey> bug 1248973 maybe
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248973 in Indicator Location "The location and gps check box don't stay checked" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248973
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yup
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I guess it is what it is I could try and write some C++ with Geoservices and see if that works better
<MyExHatesMeButMy> er still not working I am going to make a C++ plug in now
<MyExHatesMeButMy> bug 1182658
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1182658 in location-service (Ubuntu Saucy) "Geolocation is not working in the browser" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1182658
<MyExHatesMeButMy> bug 1227427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1227427 in address-book-service "Mobile Spec Suite crashes: Symbol lookup error in libqtcontacts" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227427
<nik90> popey, mhall119: Please tell me this is good https://plus.google.com/113051860352311525753/posts/1YoDd8rGurF
<nik90> nevermind wrongn link
<nik90> sorry new link here -> https://plus.google.com/113051860352311525753/posts/E875HiR9y8r
<nik90> it is regarding alarms design
<popey> nik90: ooh
<MyExHatesMeButMy> good golly miss Molly.   after stack traces debuging and valgrind and many other things including making a qt plugin. it turns out that it has notthing at all to do with QT But with Ubuntu Location Services.  that lib is screewed and buggy as all can be.  After looking that over and over again.  I am still un-able to fix the issue with out re-writing many of the files that are in the Ubuntu Location Services Classes.  WHY I ask you WH
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Y take something that works and BREAK it !
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nik90,  I asked my wife what she though about the clock app. She said that it was nice but needs a more simple way of setting alarms. She said that a digital clock would help. She could not figure out how to set a alarm.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> but that said it is real nice.
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: a digital style is coming..I havent started on it yet, but tthat should be at most 1 day's work
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cool
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yeah she is not tech savy so I though that she was a good person to ask
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: ofc, user testing is always required
<nik90> infact I like to see how this design is received by users
<nik90> not geeks like us
<MyExHatesMeButMy> lol
<MyExHatesMeButMy> this Ubuntu Location Service really has me upset.  For now that is. time to take 2 steps back.
<mhall119> MyExHatesMeButMy: did she try it on a device?
<mhall119> swiping hands on a device is so much easier
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  yeah it is the overall feel that she said that she did not like
<MyExHatesMeButMy> well not that she did not like it but did not understand it
<mhall119> ok, I suppose analog faces aren't everone's cup of tea
<nik90> mhall119: +1
<MyExHatesMeButMy> example: she had no clue at all as to how move the hands on the alarm
<MyExHatesMeButMy> it was fun to watch
<mhall119> heh
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Like the Mum trys out linux videos
<MyExHatesMeButMy> just kidding well about the fun part that is
<mhall119> I suppose "push the hand to the right time" is a physical analogy that younger generations might not catch
<MyExHatesMeButMy> as nik90  said he is making a digital style
<mhall119> yeah, covery both will be nice
<mhall119> nik90 is pretty amazing
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nik90,  you going to use Picker for the digital clock ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> it is a AWESOME app and I use it all the time great stuff
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nik90,  if you like I can make it  right now I have to step away from my app due to the whole gps issue
<mhall119> as soon as Alarms are fully functional, I will be officially retiring my DroidX
<MyExHatesMeButMy> then again I just found the dang meat thermometer in the oven that she is cooking in.  sticking right into the roast soo.....
<MyExHatesMeButMy> good stuff
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: No I wouldn't be using pickers for the digital style
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nik90,  what are you thinking about using ? Something custom ?
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: I will show the onscreen keyboard where the user can press numbers to set the hours and minutes. Simple enough instead of having to keep rotating the picker dial
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Good Idea nik90
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: The text in the digital style will be exactly like the analogue one. The only difference between the analogue face will be hidden while the OSK keyboard will be shown
<nik90> so nothing custom tbh
<nik90> mhall119: thnx :D
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nik90,  no UbuntuShape behind the numbers ?
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: In the digital or the analogue style?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> digital
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: as of now, I am thinking no. But tbh only when I implement it will I know for sure
<nik90> I keep experimenting stuff until I get it right :P
<MyExHatesMeButMy> that is the way to go
<MyExHatesMeButMy> IMHO at least
<nik90> this anlogue alarm design is the 5th or 6th iteration
<nik90> Both design and implementation wisse
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nice !
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nik90,  Just watched that video. Great Work ! Any plans for making the background color changeable ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nik90,  like a pop up that that has a RGB picker
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-14
<MyExHatesMeButMy> the clock marker (the text in the circle) are a Great addition
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: as of now, no plans. But that is primarily because I need to first finish some high priority features like the digital mode, performance optimizations etc.
<nik90> MyExHatesMeButMy: also I got to keep it consistent with other core apps.
 * nik90 is off to sleep .zZ
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cool nik90  happy sheep counting
<goga> hello
<goga> i need to use tray icons depending on current unity theme, is possible to check which current theme used by user?
<dholbach> good morning
<WebbyIT> ehy popey, if you have some time, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313
<WebbyIT> >
<WebbyIT> ?
<WebbyIT> thanks :-)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Poetry At Work Day! :-D
<fr33r1d3> Hello. Best place to learn making Ubuntu touch apps?  read developer.ubuntu.com already.
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm looking at the reminders-app branch to switch to cmake now. Is there any integration with Qt Creator? E.g. to build the project from within the IDE as it used to be with qmake. I don't see any .pro file
<mzanetti> dpm: 'cause the .pro file is qmake
<mzanetti> dpm: it's the CMakeLists.txt
<dpm> mzanetti, oh, I see. It seems that Qt Creator can open the CMakeLists.txt file as a project
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah, it can
<dpm> nice, building from Qt Creator now
<mzanetti> dpm: altough its not as good as with qmake. for example you can't add new files with the ui any more
<mzanetti> dpm: or the whole cross compiling support from qtcreator does not work with cmake etc
<mzanetti> well, all it can do is open the project and build it... everything else is not really supported
<dpm> mzanetti, ah, gotcha. But then again, the Qt Creator cross-compiling support doesn't work with our projects either.
<mzanetti> dpm: true... but that's another problem, not qtcreator's
<WebbyIT> ehy popey :-)
<popey> hey WebbyIT
<popey> just notcied I get a strange message when I press enter
<popey> but I cant reproduce it now
<WebbyIT> popey, about MR, I added support for * / =, but for tab I think is better to open another bug, because at the moment I have no idea on how implement it
<popey> ok, no worries.
<popey> dpm: do you want to get a click package submitted by sergio to the store and I'll approve it, then we can seed it in the image after the plugin lands
<popey> I wouldn't seed the app in the image until we have tested the click and the plugin together
<dpm> popey, it sounds like a plan, yes
<dpm> popey, you might have seen it in #ubuntu-touch, already - didrocks confirmed the plugin would be in the next image
<dpm> \o/
<popey> ya, i was on the call earlier ☻
<dpm> popey, awesome, thanks for making this happen
<popey> i did very little ☻
<popey> add a line to a spreadsheet, mention on a hangout
<dpm> without that "little" it wouldn't have happened :)
<popey> anyway, so he will seed it, we need to make sure it works on device, then we can manually install the click to test, yes?
<dpm> yes
<popey> cool
<dpm> popey, calling the run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh script with the -c argument creates a click package that can be used for local testing
<popey> super.
<popey> I'll test from a clean phone
<dpm> popey, yeah, I hear you like using the --bootstrap argument :P
<popey> hah
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<timp> ahayzen: hello
<ahayzen> timp, wht do i need to do to https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<ahayzen> timp, i passed one time... then failed the next?!
<timp> some random fails have been fixed recently
<timp> ahayzen: go to your branch and type "bzr merge lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit"
<timp> to get the latest changes from trunk
<ahayzen> timp, does it just need reapproving after i repull?
<ahayzen> timp, i'll update now
<timp> ahayzen: then you push the changes to your branch, and we'll see what jenkins says
<ahayzen> timp, ah yes it'll auto CI
<timp> It is weird that it passed CI once and then failed autolanding
<timp> let's see if the jenkins issues are fixed after merging trunk
<ahayzen> timp, guess those really were random errors ;)
<ahayzen> timp, right i've pushed
<timp> ok. let's wait now. when jenkins approves I will happrove again, and then hopefull it will merge
<ahayzen> timp, thanks
<timp> ahayzen: don't hesitate to remind me to happrove if jenkins tests pass and I don't do anything :)
<ahayzen> timp, cool...i'm on my lunch break so i'll check when i get back
<timp> ok
<ahayzen> timp, as in back from work ;) not end of lunch break...i'm in my lunch break :) lol confusing
<timp> I thought I understood what you said, but now this second sentence confuses me ;)
<ahayzen> timp, hehe
<ahayzen> timp, i'll check later ~1800UTC
<timp> okay I get it now :)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  what I do with my project (which is cmake) is to build it in a chroot envo for cross-compile, as far as adding new files and what not. What I do which is not that great... is left click file open terminal there and touch  the file then add it to the CMakeLists.txt and build it
<MyExHatesMeButMy> also making things visible to qtcreator helps also
<MyExHatesMeButMy> using the add_custom_target()
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> I guess I miss some context here
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  it was in response to you and dpm conversation
<mzanetti> ah
<MyExHatesMeButMy> example:   "Qt Creator cross-compiling support doesn't work with our projects either."   << cmake does
<mzanetti> not really
<MyExHatesMeButMy> using a chroot and also sbuilder
<mzanetti> yeah.
<mzanetti> which sucks imo
<mzanetti> but anyways
<MyExHatesMeButMy> you can run this from te run command
<mzanetti> I know how to get around those issues
<mzanetti> I'm just not happy that we have to
<MyExHatesMeButMy> what dont you like ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> OptPng ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> OptiPNG *
<MyExHatesMeButMy> takes forever lol
<mzanetti> no... that's not the thing
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  I did not know that qmake was cross-compile  for c++ projects and armhf
<MyExHatesMeButMy> can it be ?
<mzanetti> sure...
<mzanetti> qmake doesn't care about the architecture. if you give it a arm compiler it'll compile stuff for arm
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  can you tell me what you do not like about cmake and the whole sbuilder and what not suit
<MyExHatesMeButMy> qmake cares that is what depolyment.pri files are for I thought
<mzanetti> that it doesn't work with qtcreator
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  works for me
<mzanetti> no it doesn't
<MyExHatesMeButMy> at any rate I am very interested in what you do not like about the build system of CMAKE
<mzanetti> I do like cmake
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  maybe I should be more clear .....
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  what I do is one hack hack hack . go to projects ->run-> add the sbuilder commands and cp commands and Click commands(though I am writing in click into the build now) this builds a debian package for all archs and a click .
<mzanetti> [17:09] <MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  what I do is one hack hack hack .
<mzanetti> this is what I dislike ^^
<MyExHatesMeButMy> what do you mean that is also what I do with qmake
<MyExHatesMeButMy> hack hack hack means fix some thing add new code and test.
<mzanetti> ah
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I should have been more clear sorry about that
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mzanetti,  you have your chroot all set up and what not to build the debian package so you can make click ?
<dpm> hi oSoMoN, renato_, boiko, who's developing the address-book app? We'd need to add i18n support to it in the same way as you guys already did for the rest of the apps
<renato_> dpm, is me
<renato_> what do you need?
<dpm> thanks, let me have a look at the code in LP
<nik90> mhall119: regarding our discussion yesterday about the app lifecyle QML API docs, were you able to decide where to place it in documentation?
<mhall119> nik90: I don't even know where (if) it exists as an API
<MyExHatesMeButMy> dpm,  I have a po dir how do I use it ?
<nik90> mhall119: oh
<mhall119> bfiller: do we have a platform API for notifying an app when it's going to be suspended?
<mhall119> or any other app lifecycle event?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> dpm,  why not use qsTr compaired to i16n.tr I am so lost on that
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Is there just some command that I need to run to run the translations ?
<bfiller> mhall119: there is on property that apps listen for, active I believe. It's true on when app is in foreground and false when app moves to background
<bfiller> mhall119: apps should use the StateSaver in sdk to save restore/stuff
<bfiller> mhall119: no specific signal for suspend or kill, that happens in the StateSaver
<coder> Can anyone help me, I'm trying  to make a unity scope and following the tutorial, I get to qmake and it says mrss package not found
<mhall119> bfiller: where is StateSaver in the SDK?
<bfiller> mhall119: one sec
<nik90> mhall119: it is in the SDK docs in qtcreator
<mhall119> and the active property too
<nik90> mhall119: I have used it before
<mhall119> is it in QML?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  yeah
<nik90> mhall119, bfiller: Although I am not sure if I can statesaver for my use case
<MyExHatesMeButMy> it is at the bottom of the sdk api
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  ^
<timp> bfiller, mhall119 Qt.application.active is the property you want
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Qt/#application-prop ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  it is a Ubuntu component
<nik90> bfiller: a bit of a background, I need the platform API for the clock apps timer where when the clock app goes to the background when the timer is running, it should send a notification to the system asking it to wake it up or create a snap decision when the timer is done
 * mhall119 see no StateSaver component in my docs
<mhall119> is it new?
<nik90> mhall119: 13.10 or 14.04?
<mhall119> sdk-1.0
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/
<nik90> mhall119: definitely there in the SDK PPA version
<nik90> mhall119: the online docs at developer.ubuntu.com are unfortunately out of date for certain components
<nik90> I remember WebbyIT also noticing it for the Tabs component
<nik90> where the count property is missing in the online docs
<timp> from checking the bzr logs, it seems statesaver was added in september
<mhall119> yeah, it's what was there when 13.10 was released
<MyExHatesMeButMy> anyone know how to use translations here ? I made a cmake file http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751401/    Now how do I use it ?
<bfiller> nik90: one sec, just finishing a call
<nik90> bfiller: sure
<mhall119> bzoltan: bfiller: we *really* need to know how we're going to be versioning the SDK
<Carbogen> Hi mhall119
<mhall119> hi Carbogen
<Carbogen> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a Qt-Project to my Ubuntu Touch running Nexus 4...
<timp> mhall119: yeah that's a good point. perhaps we need report a bug for that
<Carbogen> I can't seem to get it to work
<Carbogen> I built it to my device, and installed it. It seemed to work, or so said the console... But the app isn't on the device's Applications menu
<Carbogen> Anyone know how I should procede?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  c++ ?  or pure qml ?
<Carbogen> It's both.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ok
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  this is a qmake project or cmake ?
<bfiller> nik90: when the clock app is moved to the background it will be suspended by the system and killed if memory is needed
<Carbogen> We worked on it together, I think. Do you know a Brendan Wilson?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  what ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> not sure
<bfiller> nik90: so the right approach here is not for the app to fire a timer, but a service needs to do this on behalf of the app
<Carbogen> I think I know you from Google+, not sure though...
<bfiller> nik90: the service would always be running, I think there are plans for an alarm service in the system
<bfiller> nik90: but not sure about this, tedg or tvoss would know about this
<Carbogen> Anyways, I think it's a qmake project.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> at any rate Carbogen   you need to make you app into cmake then build a debian package for it then make a chroot envo  then build the package in the chroot envo  then you need to exstract the deban package and make a click out of it
<nik90> bfiller: so the service would run the code (timer) on behalf of the clock app when it is suspended?
<Carbogen> k...
<Carbogen> I'll look into that...
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  c++ apps are newer to Ubuntu Touch  and cross-compikle even more
<bfiller> nik90: more like the app tells the service to start a timer, the service fires the timer when it's done and the app is out of the picture
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  I wrote about it on google plus somewhere
<MyExHatesMeButMy> THere should be docs on it though
<bfiller> nik90: the service would always fire the timer, not the app
<MyExHatesMeButMy> I am willing to explain but not willing to write the docs :P
<Carbogen> lol ok
<nik90> bfiller: oh okay, so the clock app in itself is not responsible for the timer except for showing it to the user?
<Carbogen> I'm looking at the Qt-Docs right now to see how to make a CMake project
<bfiller> nik90: right
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  we could do a trade off if you like. I explain and show you and you write a wiki ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> or mhall119  ^^
<nik90> bfiller: That would definitely free up the memory usage of the clock app.
<bfiller> nik90: the user would create the timer/alarm using the app and then the app just tells the service about this and lets it do the work
<MyExHatesMeButMy> mhall119,  is that something that you would be interested in ?
<nik90> bfiller: what about the notification when the timer is complete? Would the service do that or the clock app?
<nik90> bfiller: at the moment, I have an MP where the clock app triggers a audio notification when the timer is complete.
<bfiller> nik90: the service would fire the notification
<bfiller> nik90: lets ask tedg on #ubuntu-touch
<nik90> bfiller: ok
<Carbogen> Wait, how do I make a CMake project? I need to set an executable field in the Tools >> Options >> Build&Run>> Cmake
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  that is the thing you need to know how to make cmakelist.txt files
<Carbogen> ok, I'll look it up.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  you need to replace all your qmake stuff with cmakelists.txt files
<Carbogen> hmm
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  I know it is a bit silly "to make a click package for c++ app one needs to make a debian package"
<Carbogen> I think I have one already
<Carbogen> A .deb package
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  where is your code.  No offence but I think that you would know if you had the files
<Carbogen> My code is opened up right now, the deb package is on my phone...
<Carbogen> Want me to push it to github?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  well yeah all of it so I can look at it
<Carbogen> MyExHatesMeButMy, https://github.com/EnderLance/ubuntubooks is it
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  there is no debian packaging in that branch and it is not cmake
<Carbogen> Sorry about the directory structure and the random files, I indend to clean it up when I get this problem solved.
<Carbogen> Should I include the deb?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  how did you make a deb with out the debian files to make a debian package ?
<Carbogen> not sure... I built and installed to the phone via QtCreator... Then I found a deb in my /home/phablet/dev_tmp folder
<MyExHatesMeButMy> wow cool
<Carbogen> yeah, had to install like a bazillion packages to the phone though, via apt-get install
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  that is not good
<Carbogen> Oh
<Carbogen> Anyways, I pushed the deb to github
<Carbogen> I gtg for about 10 minutes.
<Carbogen> I'll be back
<Carbogen> Alright I'm back, took less time than I expected...
<Carbogen> Much less time XD
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  can you launch that app from ssh ?
<Carbogen> I'll try
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  like      /path/to/binary --desktop_file_hint=/path/to/desktop/file.desktop
<Carbogen> ah
<Carbogen> I'm trying to run the executable from the folder
<Carbogen> like, ./ubuntubooks
<Carbogen> It was saying could not connect to display.
<Carbogen> wait, the binary is a .bin file, correct?
<Carbogen> btw I don't see one
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  <MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  like      /path/to/binary --desktop_file_hint=/path/to/desktop/file.desktop
<bzoltan> mhall119: whatever you like to version
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  your app will not show up in the dash because unity=scope-click does not know about it
<MyExHatesMeButMy> so you have to launch it and save to your launcher. Or make a click package out of the debian package that you have
<nik90> mhall119, dpm, dpm_: Ted and I need your help with https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-clock-app/url-dispatcher/+merge/201536
<nik90> regarding the qmlproject file
<Carbogen> Very sorry, my internet connection dropped
<dpm> nik90, just finishing a call and I'll have a look
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  that is cool no worries I am DL you deb and will try it out
<Carbogen> k
<Carbogen> It's not finished though, so there are a lot of bugs and glitches...
<Carbogen> Graphical ones, nothing dangerous.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  you need to make your click json files
<MyExHatesMeButMy> also a desktopfile
<Carbogen> I thought I had a desktop file...
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  where is it ?
<Carbogen> in ./qml/OAuthPlayground/ubuntubooks.desktop?
<mhall119> bzoltan: it's not my place to decide on release strategy for the SDK
<Carbogen> ooh it's uBooks.desktop...
<mhall119> I just need to know what the release strategy is to label the online API docs correctly
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  ahh yeah you need to change this up I will paste a example
<Carbogen> Yeah, I changed my project's directory so many times because so many things kept being messed up then fixed... It's hard to keep track of everything
<bzoltan> mhall119:  Our strategy is to release continuously ... we regularly push changes to the actual development release and do backports for P, Q, R, S series... there is nothing what we would release at a magic date
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  why dont you work on the click JSON files and I will work on your debian package
<mhall119> nik90: I don't think we need that in the debian packages, since the desktop doesn't provide the alarm service anyway and debian packaging doesn't provide the click hooks that appear to be used to register with url-dispatcher
<bzoltan> mhall119:  but we can stamp up a specific release when we reach a significant milestone. That could be called 1.1
<mhall119> bzoltan: my concern is that if I have a device running the last saucy image of Ubuntu, it won't have all of the APIs currently available in the Trusty images
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<Carbogen> Ok.... what do I need to do though? I apologize for being so un-educated in this field, I'm a beginner
<dpm> nik90, replied to the MP
<mhall119> bzoltan: and an app using the new APIs shouldn't think it can safely install on a device running a version of the OS that doesn't provide them
<bzoltan> mhall119: The APIs provided by the Qt framework and the SDK we develop are identical between P and T
<bzoltan> mhall119:  but the API versioning you talk about is going to be a valid problem at some point. I do not know the solution for that right now.
<dpm> renato_, nerochiaro, I've changed my review to Approved on https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/address-book-app/address-book-app-pot/+merge/188549 - could one of you guys top-approve?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  no worries I will make it so that you have a example
<mhall119> bzoltan: I don't think the Saucy device images have the same APIs as the Trusty device images
<Carbogen> hmm k
<nik90> mhall119: true. I will note that in the MP for ted to consider
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  can you fill in the blanks here please http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751682/
<ahayzen> anyone know why jenkins hasn't run on the latest revision https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906 ?
<nik90> dpm: thnx
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  like YOUR Name and the email part
<Carbogen> k
<bzoltan> mhall119:  On the Qt and on the UITK and QML APIs they are identical.
<bzoltan> mhall119:  on the platform APIs they could be different.. but that is not the scope of the SDK ... we can not call SDK all the APIs available from the archives
<timp> ahayzen: hi. I see jenkins still didn't run the tests for your branch? :s I don't know what to do about it. perhaps in #ubuntu-ci-eng someone knows?
<timp> ahayzen: I gotta go now. dinner time.
<Carbogen> pushed it to https://github.com/EnderLance/ubuntubooks, MyExHatesMeButMy
<ahayzen> timp, ok thanks
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ok Carbogen  you are ready to make a click !  open a terminal  and cd  to where your app is
<mhall119> bzoltan: they won't be identical because we aren't building new Saucy images
<Carbogen> k
<bzoltan> mhall119:  the APIs has little to do with the images
<Carbogen> then..?
<mhall119> ogra_: is that correct that we're not making new Saucy images?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,   dpkg-deb -R ubuntubooks_0.1-1_armhf.deb Install
<mhall119> bzoltan: but the images have everything to do with the ability of apps to run
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  cd install
<bzoltan> mhall119:  The Qt is the same in Saucy as it is in Trusty
<Carbogen> yup
<ogra_> mhall119, well, we could at any time, not sure it is desired ... the last one we built hasnt even been tested by anyone (102)
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  rm -r DEBIAN;  rm -r usr/
<Carbogen> done
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  cd ../ ;  cp manifest.json install/
<bzoltan> mhall119:  the very last  Saucy image has the same Qt API as in the Trusty ... even after we migrate to 5.2 Qt it will be API compliant with 5.0.1 in Saucy
<Carbogen> done
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  cd install/
<bzoltan> mhall119:  same in the SDK ... we do not break public APIs between S and T
<Carbogen> yup
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  touch ubuntubooks.desktop ; touch ubuntubooks.json
<Carbogen> ok
<bzoltan> mhall119:  but all in all... we can bind the SDK release number to the series ... 13.10, 14.04 ..
<mhall119> bzoltan: so SavedState is in the Saucy builds?
<mhall119> or StateSaver whatever it ws
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  now open the desktop file and make it look like this ....http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751712/
<Carbogen> ok done
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  once that is done open up the ubuntubooks.json and make it look like this .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6751717/
<Carbogen> yup
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  now back to the terminal  and     cd ../
<Carbogen> mhm
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  you should now be at your top source dir now copy your icon to the install folder and call it ubuntubooks.png
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  cp ubuntubooks64.png install/ubuntubooks.png
<bzoltan> mhall119: it is in the SDK PPA backported ... so on a legacy device one should upgrade to the SDK PPA content...
<mhall119> bzoltan: devices don't use apt at all, let alone PPAs
<Carbogen> my icon disapeared... XD
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  what  ?
<bzoltan> mhall119: they can use ... just enable it
<bzoltan> mhall119: are we going to support Saucy?
<Carbogen> k I found it
<Carbogen> I placed it into the Install directory
<Carbogen> so iow done.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> ok
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  what is you pwd  ?
<Carbogen> pwd?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> in the terminal tyoe that in
<Carbogen> the project's parent dir
<MyExHatesMeButMy> type *
<Carbogen> it's /home/<myuser>/UTouch-Apps/ubuntubooks
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cool
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,   click build install
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  did it build ?
<Carbogen> Successfully built package in './ubuntubooks_0.1_armhf.click'.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> good
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  phone is pluged into computer ?
<Carbogen> yes, I'm transfering the package
<MyExHatesMeButMy> wait !
<Carbogen> ooh k
<MyExHatesMeButMy> where are you transfering it to ?
<Carbogen> I didn't do anything else, just copy the .click
<MyExHatesMeButMy> just so I know what commands to give you lol
<Carbogen> to /home/phablet/Documents/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> cool
<Carbogen> Ik
<MyExHatesMeButMy> adb shell
<MyExHatesMeButMy> su -
<Carbogen> it's either click install the_package.click
<MyExHatesMeButMy> woops
<MyExHatesMeButMy> su - phablet
<Carbogen> or pkcon install-local the_package.click
<MyExHatesMeButMy> sudo -u phablet -i
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  you want help ?  sop jumping the gun
<Carbogen> k sry
<MyExHatesMeButMy> So did you enter in the commands above and you are the user phablet now right ?
<Carbogen> yes
<Carbogen> sudo -u phablet -i
<Carbogen> after adb shell.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> nope
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  exit
<Carbogen> ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> what does the user say you are ?
<Carbogen> k I'm root in my phone, exit again?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> root ?
<Carbogen> yes
<MyExHatesMeButMy> good
<MyExHatesMeButMy> su - phablet
<Carbogen> k
<MyExHatesMeButMy> sudo -u phablet -i
<Carbogen> done
<MyExHatesMeButMy> now cd /where/my/click/is
<timp> ahayzen: I'll happrove your branch and see what happens
<Carbogen> ok
<Carbogen> done
<MyExHatesMeButMy> pkcon install local my_awesome_new_click.click
<MyExHatesMeButMy> make sure that you use the right names
<ahayzen> timp, thanks no one answered in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<Carbogen> isn't it pkcon install-local?
<Carbogen> and not pkcon install local
<MyExHatesMeButMy> yes it is good catch Carbogen
<Carbogen> thanks :)
<Carbogen> working just like it was for my previous apps :D
<Carbogen> k it's done
<MyExHatesMeButMy> once it installs reboot the phone,  and it should now be installed and you should be able to open from dash
<Carbogen> k...
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  but I am wondering what you have your Viewer source set to though might need to change it and run all this over again
<Carbogen> well the app runs on the computer in qmlscene so I expect it should work on the device
<Carbogen> SOURCES += $$PWD/qtquick2applicationviewer.cpp
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  what there is no qmlscence with qmake projects you create your own viewer
<Carbogen> then my colaborator must've taken care of that. He did all the C++ I did the QML.
<Carbogen> Thankyou MyExHatesMeButMy
<Carbogen> It works now.
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Good !
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  screen shot
<Carbogen> Ok
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  you know how to use phablet-screenshot ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> Carbogen,  the thing is I think that this can also be done in a chroot envo  making Cmake not having to freaking happen.  If this is the case then I spent a lot of un-nessary time porting my apps to cmake :(
 * MyExHatesMeButMy goes to the punching bag ! 
<Carbogen> https://plus.google.com/+BrendanWilson/posts/fuybAgt5n77 MyExHatesMeButMy
<mhall119> bzoltan: it's not about supporting Saucy, it's about supporting app devs
<bzoltan> mhall119:  if we talk about Saucy then we talk about supporting Saucy. Who is going to develop app for what device what has Saucy? Who is using Ubunt Touch on Saucy? I mean is it a real use case?
<bzoltan> mhall119: and when we talk about supportoing app devs I think we mean supporting them to develop for a spcific platform. Are we committed to support app devs in creating apps for Saucy?
<beuno> bzoltan, I have no context at all here, but sanity tells me it means allowing devs on Desktop Saucy to create apps for 13.10 and 14.04 touch
<bzoltan> beuno:  that one we cover with the SDK PPA where we have all the APIs for Precise, Quantal, Raring and Saucy ...
<bzoltan> beuno:  no developer is blocked because of using "wrong" serie ... we support all since 12.04
<beuno> right
<beuno> so that shuts me up
<beuno> :)
<bzoltan> beuno:  As I understand mhall119 talks about the case when somebody is developing for an Saucy Ubuntu  ... I wonder if there is any Saucy based touch device out there what could be a target.
<beuno> bzoltan, I don't think any OEM will ship 13.10, n
<beuno> no
<bzoltan> beuno:  I certainly do hope the same.
<bzoltan> Why would anybody ship a device with a platform what will EOL in June this year.
<beuno> bzoltan, you know OEMs :)
<bzoltan> beuno:  Hehh :) yes
<MyExHatesMeButMy> how in the world do I make translations for my app ?  I have wrote cmake file but how does it work.  Do I still need someone to translate all of it if so what is the point ? I am sorry I just dont understand this at all.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6752202/
<MyExHatesMeButMy> why move away from things that are in the kit already like NOOP or qstr ?
<MyExHatesMeButMy> seems like it just makes more work for devs like making there app Touch and blackberry or android. I am so lost on this
<MyExHatesMeButMy> or do we just say that "this is the way that it is tough stuff" Or am I wrong all together ?  I am sure that it is me.  but this is confusing
<ahayzen> timp, it failed again :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906
<popey> nik90: shall i file a bug for this ☻   http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-14-234616.png
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-15
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> dpm: mzanetti when i use ./run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh I keep getting password prompts for phablet@127.0.0.1...
<popey> not seen that before
<popey> have i missed a step?
<dpm> popey, yeah, that's the issue I'm having too
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: tun_on_device -s ?
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: run_on_device -s ?
<popey> ah duh
<popey> yea, i clean flashed phone
<popey> so need to do that
<dpm> mzanetti, that didn't fix it for me when I tried last week
<popey> yeah, does it with -s too
 * mzanetti looks
<popey> i am on #129
<mzanetti> popey: dpm: ah... maybe you are hit by the SDK bug... it generates a new ssh keypair every time you plug a freshly flashed device. at some point the system will give up trying all the old wrong keys
<mzanetti> try deleting ~/.ssh/ubuntudevice*
<popey> mzanetti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755293/
 * popey rm's /home/phablet/reminders-app too
<mzanetti> popey: the stale ssh keys are on your pc
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6755295/
<popey> better, but it wants r/w ?
<popey> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<mzanetti> popey: to install gcc and everything on the device
<popey> ah
<mzanetti> popey, dpm: please vote for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1237923
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237923 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "SSH keys should not be generated automatically - or at least kept for QtCreator use only" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> looks like I already "me too'd" it
<popey> mzanetti: maybe you should rm the ssh keys in the script ㋛
<mzanetti> popey: would work for me as I don't use qtcreator's deploy and run for ubuntu anyways. but might annoy other people
<popey> pffft, other people
<popey> dpm / mzanetti can you reproduce bug 1264843 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1264843 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Connection timeout if left too long before signing in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1264843
<popey> Basically start the app then go and get a coffee, come back and tap your login
<dpm> mzanetti, but the script cannot be used via qtcreator anyway, can it?
<dpm> popey, will do, let me update to the image with the online accounts plugin and install
<mzanetti> dpm: not really... but if I remove all those ssh keys with the script, it might remove ssh keys used by qtcreator
<dpm> aaah ok
<mzanetti> popey: yeah... I've seen something like this
<mzanetti> popey: and intentionally not caught that exception to be aware of when it happens
<mzanetti> I'm still unsure if I should just catch that exception and try to reconnect
<dpm> mzanetti, btw, as mentioned yesterday, the accounts plugin is now in the latest image. So for manual, local testing and demos we can now just install the click package without having to set the phone to R/W and install the accounts plugin first
<mzanetti> or if this shouldn't happen in the first place
<mzanetti> dpm: ah ok, nice
<WebbyIT> ehy popey, could you review this, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313
<popey> sure WebbyIT
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hat Day! :-D
<WebbyIT> popey, just see your comment, what escape key is supposed to do? Now it scroll down the page if last calc is not on view
<popey> "Pressing "escape" in a label should revert the current edit and edit editing, not clear the calculation"
<popey> (from the bug)
<WebbyIT> popey, mhh, this is weird, on my pc it works.. do you have time to try a thing?
<popey> for you, of course
<WebbyIT> :-) On line 203 of Simple/SimplePage.qml, after Keys.onPressed, add console.log(event.key)
<WebbyIT> popey, and then run the app and give me the output
<dholbach> hey daker - how are you doing? does https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-html5-theme/fix.1216873/+merge/185360 need more work or does it need another review? do you need any help with it?
<popey> 16777216 WebbyIT
<popey> when i press escape
<WebbyIT> popey, ok, thanks.. It's the same I have, maybe it's something with Qt.Key_Escape. I try to exlicit it
<popey> np
<nik90> WebbyIT: have you looked at http://doc.qt.digia.com/4.6/qt.html#Key-enum for the key names?
<WebbyIT> nik90, yap, I followed it
<nik90> popey: btw, the stopwatch label bug should be a 1 line fix. Will propose MP soon
<popey> k
<nik90> I need someone to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-analogue-format/+merge/201282
<WebbyIT> popey, I updated the MR, could you try please? I have also found error you said when hit enter and fixed it
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313
<popey> sure
<popey> WebbyIT: escape now works.
<popey> however the display jumps down when i press escape
<popey> WebbyIT: http://imgur.com/tgXgDC0
<popey> i did 10 * 10 [Esc]
<popey> and it jumped down
<nik90> timp: Would it be possible to get someone to merge your qml loader fix MP today?
<timp> nik90: depends on whether zsombi has time for it
<timp> zsombi1: ^ https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pageHeight/+merge/201382
<timp> nik90: ^ that one right?
<zsombi1> timp: uhh.. ok, I'll push its priority up then
<WebbyIT> popey, mhh, what's wrong? If you press esc when you are doing a calc, you delete the calc
<popey> well, note how the number area has moved down
<popey> it scrolled without me scrolling
<daker> dholbach: alex-abreu did explain the situation to mhall119
<nik90> timp: yeah that's the one
<dpm> oSoMoN, do you have a minute for a quick cmake/translations question? I'm looking at indicator-location, which doesn't have i18n support yet, and I thought I could reuse the cmake rules you created for browser & co. Looking at indicator-location, it seems to have something in place already, though, but I'm not familiar enough with cmake to tell if it would be enough to build a .pot file and then the .mo files. It's at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~in
<dpm> dicator-applet-developers/indicator-location/trunk.14.04/view/head:/po/CMakeLists.txt - What do you think?
<oSoMoN> dpm, I’m about to leave for lunch (eating out today), mind if I have a look when I get back?
<dpm> oSoMoN, of course, no worries, thanks!
<ahayzen> timp, ping
<dholbach> daker, ah ok
<nik90> zsombi: Hey, on looking through your pickerpanel code, I noticed the following line, Component.onCompleted: isPhone = formFactorPhone && (QuickUtils.inputMethodProvider !== "")
<nik90> zsombi: does QuickUtils.inputMethodProvider help in detecting if the device has a on-screen keyboard?
<nik90> zsombi: I am asking since I may need to implement something similar for the clock app
<timp> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> timp, this is still failing :/ https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/199906 ... looking at the logs https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/4675/console its like the process doesn't even start
<ahayzen> timp, how can such a small change be causing such chaos lol
<timp> ahayzen: at first sight is till looks like a broken jenkins to me :s
<ahayzen> timp, :/
<timp> ahayzen: I'd ask for help in #ubuntu-ci-eng, but they may be very busy
<ahayzen> timp, thanks understood
<zsombi> nik90: QuickUtils does, however it is not a public API seo we don't promise anything for that. We have plans to have something that would help on detecting the form factor the app is running, so till then you need to use something else to find out in what FF are you running. Use the GU pixel size, that's better
<oSoMoN> dpm, I had a look at the pot file generation for indicator-location, there is already some cmake logic that adds a pot target, however it’s not working, looks like the generated target is missing a parameter to call xgettext (-f path/to/POTFILES.in)
<oSoMoN> dpm, it’s using a custom cmake module to do that which I don’t know
<dpm> oSoMoN, do you think it might be worth fixing that to get it to do what we need, or just replace it by the rules you and the other guys created for the system apps?
<oSoMoN> dpm, I think it’s probably much easier to fix what’s already there, let’s ask charles about it
<oSoMoN> charles, dpm and myself are trying to figure out how to make the pot target work for indicator-location, looks like you got that code from lp:indicator-session, did you ever get it to work?
<dpm> charles, to provide some more context, it's about this bug to make indicator-location translatable: bug 1232412
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232412 in Ubuntu Translations "Needs translation setup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232412
<dpm> hi charles, I'm not sure if you were up yet. Did you have the chance to look at the question from earlier on about indicator-location? ^^
<charles> oSoMoN, dpm: I seem to recall the problem was that cmake and intltool/gettext weren't playing nicely with each other
<charles> oSoMoN, dpm: iirc seb128 was the one who found this in the indicators and came up with the original workaround. iirc he'd seen something similar in u-s-s but I'm less sure about that?
<charles> are there any cmake-based indicators that are known to work? If so we can modify the rest to use its rules
<dpm> charles, sorry for not being too responsive, on a call right now. I'm not familiar with the build system of the rest of the indicators and whether they use cmake
<dpm> the other option is to use the cmake rules that are known to work for the system apps
<charles> dpm: no problem. I know the indicator side of it, but need guidance on which (if any) indicators are known to be working right, so that I can use their rules as in the others' code
<charles> I suspect seb128 knows the answer to this
<dpm> charles, all of the rest on the phone do load translations, but I've not had a look at their code yet to see if they're cmake-based. I can have a look after the call
<charles> dpm: on the phone, indicator-sound and indicator-datetime are both cmake based
<charles> they're working correctly?
<charles> I'll compare what they do wrt i18n to what indicator-location is doing.
<charles> sounds like it should be an easy thing; most likely indicator-location just got overlooked when we added the workaround to the other cmake indicators
 * charles assigns himself to https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232412
<dpm> charles, they were working when I was testing the image yesterday, at least I remember the i-d being localized, but I can double-check later on today
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1232412 in Ubuntu Translations "Needs translation setup" [High,Triaged]
<dpm> thanks charles!
<charles> dpm, oSoMoN: thanks for pointing this out to me :)
<WebbyIT> ehy popey, I updated today branch to fix the error you notice, but I think it's a bug in SDK
<WebbyIT> If I use formulaView.positionViewAtBeginning() doesn't work
<WebbyIT> but if I use formulaView.contentY = 0 works as expected
<seb128> charles, dpm: what's the issue with cmake/intltool?
<dpm> seb128, sorry, just got off the phone. So the context was that indicator-location is currently the last indicator missing i18n support. It seems to have some i18n cmake rules in place in the source tree, but they seem to be incomplete and do not generate a .pot file (nor they build the .mo files afaiui). We thought that if there are other indicators using cmake and implementing i18n support we could just steal the build rules from them, and as you r
<dpm> eplied to the bug, you might know more about that
<seb128> dpm, dh-translations should work, let me have a look
<dpm> thanks seb128
<seb128> dpm, is the issue with the vcs or the packaging?
<seb128> dpm, because https://launchpadlibrarian.net/157540889/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.indicator-location_13.10.0%2B14.04.20131125-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz has
<seb128> "Wrote indicator-location.pot"
<seb128> I've it as well locally
<dpm> seb128, oh, I was looking at the upstream project and noticed it didn't have translations enabled. I couldn't see them in the source package, either, but perhaps I missed something. Let me double-check
<seb128> dpm, there is something wrong with launchpad there, that translation never made it to the queue
<dpm> indeed it didn't: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/indicator-location/+imports
<seb128> dpm, I wonder if that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1260754
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1260754 in Launchpad itself "Translation not imported from source to launchpad" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> or a similar issue
<dpm> that's weird, I haven't seen LP failing on importing templates in a while
<seb128> dpm, OH!
<seb128> dpm, it's in universe, we don't langpack universe
<dpm> aha!
<seb128> I guess we don't import templates either?
<dpm> we can actually import them
<dpm> let me check how. Or is this planned to get into main soon?
<seb128> there was some sort of effort to do that but I though we reverted the packages that did it because of some bug on the launchpad side
<seb128> we should MIR it in any case
<dpm> ok, so doing the MIR looks like the way to go. In the meantime we can enable translations in the upstream project
<seb128> right
<dpm> charles, were you planning in doing a MIR for indicator-location?
<seb128> dpm, charles: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for the process details
<seb128> should be easy nowadays (if it doesn't depends on stuff that are not promoted yet)
<dpm> seb128, if dh-translations works, I assume that building the .pot locally from the source tree should work too, right?
<seb128> dpm, yeah, I did a local build, worked fine, calling intltool-update -p also works (it just names the file untitled.pot)
<dpm> ok, so I think what I'll do is to do an intltool-update and manually upload the template in the upstream project, and then clarify with charles about the MIR
<seb128> sounds good to me
<dpm> awesome, thanks seb128!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<myNameIsWho> How do I add items to the Hud ?
<myNameIsWho> thanks
<myNameIsWho> Also I am making a torrent client/server and am wondering how I am going to get around the security issues of things like saving files and what not
<ahayzen> timp, u still around?
<timp> ahayzen: yes
<ahayzen> timp, so ur branch passed? https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-001/+merge/201784
<ahayzen> timp, i was talking to the CI guys they said tht qmlscene crashed...
<timp> ahayzen: I wonder whether the fails are random and we are very unlucky.
<timp> ahayzen: I wonder whether the fails are random and we are very unlucky.
<timp> ahayzen: I top-approved it again. if it fails I will ask someone to top-approve my copy of the MR
<ahayzen> timp, hopefully...they said to get one of the UITK devs to look at the .crash file
<timp> I am one of the UITK devs
<timp> looking now....
<timp> ah I looked at them before, and had no clue what's happening
<ahayzen> timp, hehe
<timp> I'll ask in #ubuntu-ci-eng why CI on my branch passes and your autolanding fails
<ahayzen> timp, cool... i'll join tht channel as well
<ahayzen> balloons, FYI we have a bug report now for the MediaPlayer autopilot issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot-qt/+bug/1269578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1269578 in Autopilot Qt Support "Autopilot cannot access MediaPlayer component" [High,In progress]
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh perfect. I'd add that to the merge
<ahayzen> balloons, it is linked
<balloons> nice find.. but sorry you had to hit it :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, :) i like breaking things
<nik90> hey guys, do you know how to set the minimum width of a qml app?
<nik90> I don't want the clock app width to go below units.gu(50) since it makes the analogue clock face look bad.
<ahayzen> nik90, does ur clock app have swipeDelete in it?
<nik90> ahayzen: it does
<ahayzen> nik90, do u have autopilot tests on it?
<ahayzen> nik90, as in performing the swipeDelete?
<nik90> ahayzen: yup
<ahayzen> nik90, i'm just wondering how u do it cause i've just removed the music-app's custom swipeDelete component
<nik90> ahayzen: I also removed the custom swipeDelete from clock app and started using the SDK component for that
<nik90> ahayzen: the SDK autopilot emulator provides a function to swipe delete
<ahayzen> nik90, can u remember which test it is in?
<ahayzen> nik90, and my initial reorder component will hopefully land soon \o/
<ahayzen> nik90, just no scrolling yet :/
<nik90> ahayzen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6758385/
<ahayzen> nik90, think i've found it delete_alarm() ?
<nik90> it is a simple swipe_to_delete() emulator function
<ahayzen> nik90, oh nice first_lap.swipe_to_delete(), first_lap.confirm_removal()
<nik90> ahayzen: dont look at alarms tests, they are broken at the moment
<nik90> ahayzen: yup that's it
<ahayzen> nik90, ah ok .. u having issues with autopilot as well ;)
<nik90> ahayzen: well not really. the alarms feature is still a wip
<nik90> hence no sense making the test to work :)
<ahayzen> nik90, oh u still waiting for the service?
<nik90> ahayzen: waiting on the notification service yes
<nik90> ahayzen: and some minute bugs in the alarms API
<ahayzen> nik90, we are waiting on two services :/ once they start landing it'll be awesome though :D
<nik90> ahayzen: which ones?
<ahayzen> nik90, mediascanner and ... mediahub?
<ahayzen> nik90, one to scan for music and one tht plays music while the phone is locked etc
<nik90> ahayzen: ah okay ... I am guessing they will replace the grillo plugin
<ahayzen> nik90, yep thts why we are not too bothered about issues in grilo
<nik90> ahayzen: I thought the music app works even when the phonne is locked
<nik90> using qt powerd
<ahayzen> nik90, we have an exception in powerd IIRC
<ahayzen> nik90, but it means our app is always running which is not best
<nik90> ahayzen: ah.. then it makes sense
<ahayzen> nik90, so this would allow our app to sleep like the others
<nik90> ahayzen: oh btw did you see today's convergence hangout?
<nik90> we discussed about the sheets
<nik90> in the music app
<ahayzen> nik90, and we're hoping will fix a few other issues
<nik90> it has to go
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i did thx for covering :)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> ahayzen: hey btw are you defining all your keyboard shortcuts in the main qml file? or did you put them in their respective files?
<ahayzen> nik90, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/convergence-keyboard-shortcuts/+merge/201266 at the moment
<ahayzen> nik90, i dunno whether to move all of the HUD actions and shortcuts into a separate file
<nik90> ahayzen: I was thinking the same thing. I am not a fan of making the main file big by adding everything to it
<nik90> although I have no idea how to do it
<ahayzen> u could just listen to the events?
<nik90> using connections?
<nik90> but say I move all the shortcuts to keyboard.qml, what would the object be defined as in that file?
<nik90> Item {} ?
<ahayzen> nik90, erm probably... i'll have a look in a second just fixing up autopilot
<nik90> ahayzen: oh yeah sorry. go ahead
<ahayzen> nik90, i have waaaay to many things going on
<ahayzen> nik90, literally the whole of the QtCreator sidebar just says music-app repeated from top to bottom of the screen must be a good 20 branches going lol
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> nik90, right keyboard shortcuts
 * ahayzen hates it how QtCreator just displays "music-app"
<nik90> ahayzen: +1
<nik90> are you trying to search your sidebar for the right project? lol
<ahayzen> nik90, yeah i usually end up clicking the little computer icon then search tht list which shows the filepaths...click on it then it highlights the right 'music-app' :)
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm ur probably still gonna have a Keys { } in the mainView
<ahayzen> nik90, or not lol
<nik90> ahayzen: right now, I defined the entire Keys.onPressed signal in the main file which is only going to get bigger. Hence pushing that into a separate file would be lovely
<ahayzen> nik90, easiest way would probably be to just call a function from Keys.onPressed: { myFunction(event) }
<ahayzen> nik90, and have tht function in another file
<nik90> ahayzen: hmm yeah that could work
<ahayzen> nik90, probably the simplest/easiest :P
<nik90> popey: as I said the stopwatch label fix is quite small -> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-stopwatch-label-size/+merge/201842
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-16
<popey> nik90: http://imgur.com/6SfuHaF \o/
<dholbach> good morning
<jonaszhang> hi everybody! I have a question about ubuntu sdk
<jonaszhang> that is when i packaged a html5 app in ubuntu sdk and get a *.click package, but i cannot open it using softer center. How to use this package?
<jonaszhang> For example: html5-test1_0.1_all.click
<dpm> jonaszhang, what you are getting is a click package. You cannot yet easily install click packages on the desktop, right now you can only install them on a device
<jonaszhang> i see
<jonaszhang> thks
<WebbyIT> popey, fixed also wrong behavior with esc keyshort. It was a bug in clear() function, so it's a fix also for touch version :-)
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1267820/+merge/201313
<jonaszhang> @dpm辅导费；发: ：：i can run the test app using such command: ubuntu-html5-app-launcher  --www=./HTML5_Only_TabbedUI
<WebbyIT> (This MR is becoming a mega patch)
<jonaszhang> however --www option is a directory, can i make it a single file?
<popey> WebbyIT: nice one
<jonaszhang> just like this:  type "ubuntu-html5-app-launcher demo.*"  to run the app?
<dpm> jonaszhang, sorry, I've not been working with html5 apps in a while. But I do think you need to pass it the directory
<jonaszhang> ok, must i run it from command-line, how to run it just from desktop :)
<dpm> jonaszhang, you can install the .desktop file from the project on your system
<dpm> and then you'll be able to call your app from the dash
<dpm> jonaszhang, you can do this by copying the .desktop file to either /usr/share/applications/ or ~/.local/share/applications/
<jonaszhang_> @dpm: disconneted just now. I copied the .desktop file to the dsektop and I can run it now. thks a lot!
<dpm> excellent! :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Nothing Day! :-D
<nik90> mzanetti: If you have some time, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-alarm-analogue-format/+merge/201282
<mzanetti> nik90: do we still have the 24h analog clock?
<nik90> mzanetti: in the alarm page, the 24 hour analog has been removed
<ogra_> oh no
<ogra_> really ?
<nik90> mzanetti: in the add alarm page, we provide both depending on the user setting
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> ogra_: you like the 24 hour analog clock?
<nik90> ogra_: people found 24 hour analog clock confusing...the new design is much better :)
<ogra_> mzanetti, well, i like that you can have the 24h thingie to set alarms
<ogra_> i dont care about the clock itself
<ogra_> i thought nik90 meant that bit was gone
<mzanetti> ogra_: I think that's totally confusing...
<ogra_> my 70+ y.o. mom understands it, but doesnt understand the am/pm concept
<nik90> mzanetti: try out the new design. It is no longer confusing..I added clock markers to let the user know what scale the analog clock is using
<ogra_> yeah, the markers are great
<mzanetti> ogra_: I'm sure your 70+ x.o. mom would have even less trouble with a clock that has 12 hours
<ogra_> mzanetti, not for setting alarms
<ogra_> for the std. analog clock face 12h are indeed natural
<nik90> btw take a look at https://plus.google.com/113051860352311525753/posts/E875HiR9y8r
<nik90> it explains the new design
<mzanetti> yeah, and setting an alarm is like adjusting an analog clock
<nik90> people overall liked it
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> mzanetti, so how would you set 14:00 then ?
<ogra_> if not with the 24h markers
<mzanetti> I'd write the time in numbers in the center of the clock, but still rotate twice like a real clock
<mzanetti> (not AP/PM, but the actuall time)
<mzanetti> yeah, pretty much like that video does
<mzanetti> but if 06:00 is suddendly where usually 03:00 is, that breaks my brain
<ogra_> as long as there are markers that shouldnt confuse you
<Hec_> Hello everybody
<nik90> popey: does it make sense to add Escape as the keyboard shortcut to reset the stopwatch?
<popey> nik90: hmmmmm. that does seem like a natural choice
<timp> nik90, popey what about F5/Ctrl+R?
<popey> thats typically refresh/reload?
<timp> in my webbrowser it is
<popey> and weather, rss reader
<timp> I even have a "reload" icon (two arrows) on my F5 button on my keyboard
<timp> popey: ah, you're saying that reset is different from refresh?
<nik90> timp: that's sounds reasonable as well
<popey> yes
<timp> popey: for my stopwatch it is the same ;) http://e.ggtimer.com/1min
<timp> s/stopwatch/timer
<timp> but that one works the other way around
<nik90> As of now the entire stopwatch page can be managed using shortcuts :) -> space: start/stop stopwatch, ctrl+space: create lap, esape: reset stopwatch
<dpm> nik90, \o/
<nik90> popey: regarding your comment in the MR, when you created an alarm for 6pm, what was your local time?
<popey> 5:50
<daker> 6:60
<nik90> daker: ?
<daker> oupps fail!
<nik90> popey: did it say anything in the center? Like couldn't save alarm? Or nothing happened when you press save?
<nik90> daker: lol
<popey> nothing
 * nik90 tries it now
<nik90> popey: could you try setting an alarm for 10 mins later now?
<popey> ya
<nik90> popey: I just tried it on my laptop and didnt have an issue
 * popey uploads to youtube
<nik90> popey: so I tried the same on the phone, and I face a different issue. For me when I press save, it exits the page but I dont see it in the alarm list
<popey> that too
<popey> mine didnt exit
<popey> but it doesn't show in the list
<popey> but the ones I made earlier now do
<nik90> popey: the thing is the Alarms API is asynchronous. So it could be that it is saving in the background and doesnt appear when it is ready
<popey> i killed and restarted
<popey> and it still wasnt there
<popey> maybe more time needs to pass
<nik90> yeah that's because the EDS backend is still working
<popey> ah
<popey> thats unfortunate
<nik90> I am still not seeing the alarms I created
<popey> ditto
<popey> only the ones I made an hour ago
<nik90> the weird thing is this bug is not due to the branch :/
<popey> heh
<nik90> I tried it with the official clock app on the phone
<nik90> the thing is this doesn't happen all the time
<nik90> for me sometimes it is instant
<nik90> and sometimes like now, it takes ages
<nik90> I will talk to zsombi about this
<nik90> Yay I can see the alarm I created after 3 mins (lol)
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLaOMqvGRI it'll show up there shortly
<nik90> "Alarming Alarms" lol
<popey> ☻
<popey> I run out of ideas for naming my youtube videos
<popey> loads of them are just "ubuntu bug"
<popey> seems live now
<nik90> yup I am seeing it now
<nik90> oh btw what do you use to take videos?
<nik90> and also you can only long press to create an alarm the first time or when there are no alarms saved.
<popey> iphone
<popey> "legacy phone" ☻
<nik90> ah..the video is quite clear. thats why I asked
<popey> ahh
<popey> yeah, another reason I still carry an iphone around is that it has a better camera than the nexus 4
<popey> and when I am taking pictures of the kids lego, this is important! :D
<nik90> :D
<popey> uhm, suppose I should s/lego//
<popey> back in a bit, food
<nik90> me too :)
<popey> nik90: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-January/037971.html with regards to your qt5.2 question earlier, see Steves reply
<nik90> popey: thnx
<ahayzen> balloons, when u have a moment do u mind casting ur eye over some AP tests Victor made? https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/artists-tab-ap-test/+merge/201986
<balloons> ahayzen, I can
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, seems to pass on the device, nothing jumps out at me :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks, so i'm good to approve?
<balloons> ahayzen, look for potential timing issues :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, just wanted to check with u so we don't introduce flaky tests
<balloons> right.. that's what i'm looking it over for.. potential wiggly points
<ahayzen> balloons, yep :) sorry should have been more clear
<balloons> ahayzen,  so I guess I'll try and leave comments in the merge
<ahayzen> balloons, if tht is ok?
<balloons> ahayzen, I see a few tweaks I would make I thikn
<ahayzen> balloons, i just wanted someone who knows autopilot to check it before i approve something tht is flaky and then causes  issues in the future
<balloons> ahayzen, so we can talk through it a bit right now if you'd like
<ahayzen> balloons, ok
<balloons> generally, I'm just reading through the code and looking to ensure all the asserts and selects make sense
<balloons> For example, line 77 and line 78
<balloons> see anything interesting? :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, erm i'm not sure
<balloons> so the eventually function assumes a function.. that would be changing
<ahayzen> balloons, it is getting the label and then comparing that the text property eventually equals artist name
<balloons> get_artist_sheet_artist() returns an object, but it would never change. The eventually doesn't make sense
<ahayzen> balloons, ah so could it get stuck there if it wasn't equal?
<balloons> if there is potential for timing issues there, we could instead use a wait_select and remove the eventually
<balloons> does that make sense?
<ahayzen> balloons, as it would be waiting for it to eventually equal
<balloons> ahayzen, right it would be waiting.. but the value would never change
<balloons> so if it wasn't right the first time, it will never be
<ahayzen> balloons, yes i see wht u mean the value has already been retrieved so therefore cannot change
<balloons> right :-)
<balloons> so that's one example of things to look for
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll note tht for the future :)
<ahayzen> balloons, so something like this one is ok? because it can see if the value changes? self.assertThat(self.main_view.isPlaying, Eventually(Equals(True)))
<balloons> yes, if that value changes, eventually makes sense :-)
<balloons> I believe the app would update that property, so each time you read it, it could have changed
<ahayzen> balloons, yep
<balloons> the other thing to check for is UI transitions. If the app transitions, make sure an assert or eventually or wait_select is used before nabbing the next object
<ahayzen> balloons, ok tht makes sense
<balloons> So I'm looking at line 89 now and line 92. Is there a ui transition there?
<ahayzen> balloons, yep there is the current item going large
<balloons> so as it stands I don't think the test is prepared for that to take a longer amount of time
<ahayzen> balloons, so there would need to be a wait_select or eventually in there?
<balloons> there should be an assert of some sort to check for the transition, or to wait on the object you expect after the transition
<ahayzen> balloons, or infact is the UI transition between lines 93 and 96?
<balloons> I'm not sure, trying to peek now
<balloons> but I'll leave all this for Victor :-)
 * ahayzen thinks the code comments may be the wrong way round
<ahayzen> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for doing those comments
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-17
<dholbach> good morning
<neeme> hi
<neeme> hello world
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy (Don't) Ditch New Year's Resolutions Day! :-D
<Anmol> hi
<rottinrob> good morning everyone
<dpm> morning rottinrob, how are you doing?
<rottinrob> well...thank you and yourself?
<rottinrob> I had a memo pull up on my calander this morning about a meeting for reminders app..is there a meeting?
<dpm> rottinrob, I'm good, thanks. That was Friday last week: we moved our weekly Wednesday meeting to Friday just for that week
<rottinrob> ok..great...I'll be ready for next weeks meeting
<rottinrob> just got done programming my new computer and I'm getting reaquanted with the project
<markoo_> Regards, how does the process Pending review on ubuntu software center?
<markoo_> how long
<popey> markoo_: desktop or touch app?
<markoo_> desktop, commercial app
 * popey pokes davmor2 
 * davmor2 cuts off popeys poking finger
<davmor2> markoo_: which app?
<markoo_> Fast Image Resizer
<markoo_> thx
<davmor2> markoo_: Landed in the queue a day ago normally it takes 2-3 days there is however a backlog from the xmas break so possibly Monday but more likely Tuesday.
<markoo_> ok, thank you very much
<markoo_> Please, can you help me more? When publishing applications in the review I wrote to ask me to turn into a JAR file DEB. I did not know that this note is published as a review Please can you undo a review.
<markoo_> :)
<balloons> nik90, ping
<ahayzen> timp, FYI i have another branch going up with more fixes to the swipeDelete, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<brainstein> please how i can deploy a qt application in ubuntu
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-01-19
<Guest11087> --help
<vendre1> learning about computer systems. anyone willing to part with words of wisdom?
<Jim_Lahey> Hello there I made a App that uses QtGuiApplication.  I set a contextual property  to  the viewer so that I can call  the viewer from qml for things like    hide() and show() .  The only issue is After I try to show() the app again  it Will not show Button from Qml anymore.  I do not get it.  Can someone look at this for me ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6782189/
<Jim_Lahey> The Button from line 44
<Jim_Lahey> everything else shows back up But the Button on line 44
<Jim_Lahey> Ok so I added another Button to see if this would happen to a different button and it did.
<Jim_Lahey> going to make a custom button to see if this still happens
<Jim_Lahey> OK My so a custom Button shows back up this has to be a bug in Ubuntu Components Button element
<Jim_Lahey> Oh Well... I will just make custom buttons
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-12
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, what you working on these days?
<dholbach> AkivaAvraham, in the last weeks it was mostly bringing the new developer site up
<dholbach> how about you?
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, oh? Didnt realize there was a new dev site up.
<dholbach> developer.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> is now not on a wordpress blog any more but a django site, which is translated into Chinese as well
<dholbach> it also has a new design
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, I've been going through the "Learn qt the c++ way", and at the moment am working on the autopilot plugin.
<dholbach> and we're going to be much more flexible in the future
<dholbach> it was a bit more work than anticipated, but we also managed to fix a lot of articles along the way :)
<AkivaAvraham> So you can run autopilot tests from the hud.
<dholbach> nice one!
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, a... simple error is killing me though at the moment, otherwise it would be done. I think I just need more practice with "friend". Anyways; I won't keep you, i'll let you get to your work.
<dholbach> which problem are you seeing?
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, well i'm using the plugin template; just a simple example: 	qDebug() << QString("Hello").split("l");
<AkivaAvraham> that returns the error:
<AkivaAvraham>      QString(const char *ch);
<AkivaAvraham>      ^
<AkivaAvraham> bah
<AkivaAvraham> the error is this,
<AkivaAvraham> QString::QString(const char*)' is private, within this context...
<AkivaAvraham> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/GCC_Debugging/g%2B%2B/Errors#.27CLASS_MEMBER.27_is_private_within_this_context
<dholbach> ah ok
<AkivaAvraham> So I'm just not sure if I am supposed to friend QString, as that has not worked yet for me
<dholbach> I don't know either, I'm afraid.
<AkivaAvraham> heh, okay that makes me feel a bit better
<AkivaAvraham> Someone on the qt forums who had the exact same problem, was told rtfm.
<justCarakas> good morning
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<TommyBrunn> Morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Clean Off Your Desk Day! :-D
<dholbach> hey hey davidcalle, did we come to a conclusion wrt cookbooks?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just ran linkchecker again and it looks like we're getting better - apart from some missing images on blog entries, there's just missing Chinese counterparts, right?
<davidcalle> dholbach, not completely, the idea was to start integrating questions into articles (like I showed you the other day), and decide what to do next (ultimately removing cookbooks, but only when we have enough AU content in articles). I think the best moment to do that will be when updating an article, this way we will be sure the question is relevant to the state of the API/framework/etc. we are talking about.
<dholbach> ok, and in the future move to snippets?
<dholbach> thanks
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes for links, I think we are done for en :) That's more a question for Michael, but yeah, (and if we could have most of our in-articles samples on snippets, that would be even more awesome =) )
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, by the way, what's the status of the snippets site? Is there an ETA?
<dholbach> that's a question for dpm
<dholbach> it looked quite good to me already - not sure if we are waiting for a charm for it?
<davidcalle> I agree that it looks great (except for the table css :p), ok
<dpm> hi davidcalle
<dpm> yeah, I'd like to put it online, but the work on d.u.c put that a bit to a halt
<dpm> essentially, it needs a charm, and a discussion on how we want to use it
<davidcalle> dpm, I'm wondering if it's worth trying to get an embedded widget for using snippets elsewhere (on duc) or just link to it.
<dpm> davidcalle, yeah, I had the same thought a while ago, but I wasn't quite sure how to do the embedding. Given the fact that both snippets and d.u.c are django, it should be possible, but I haven't put much thought into it yet. I want to catch up in the next few days, so we can discuss it
<davidcalle> dpm, sure, I guess you have quite a lot to catch up on this morning :)
<dpm> :)
<AkivaAvraham> ah almost done this sucker :)
<ahayzen> popey, anyone broken music yet? hehe
<popey> ahayzen: seems not, but davmor2 is on the case, so expect breakage soon!
 * ahayzen hides lol
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<popey> hi! ☻
<mahdi_ja> i  create my first ubuntu phone application with ubuntu-sdk.but when i run it i get this error
<ahayzen> popey, i see the spanish still has not been approved ... rvr did them for me last time IIRC
<mahdi_ja> popey, hi
<davmor2> popey: so missing cases, app is paused correctly for the follow, incoming call, out going call, incoming text, alarm, playing a video or another music track via the scope. It contiues to play a playlist/album/track on screen blank, another app but I'll look properly after Lunch :)
<mahdi_ja> warning: desktop_Exec (app): found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./qtc_device_debughelper.py
<mahdi_ja> hi use amd64 ,i386,armhf architect and get same error
<popey> bzoltan: zbenjamin ^
<ahayzen> popey, these people making videos of the new music-app are *fast* lol
 * bzoltan reads
<ahayzen> popey, you seen https://plus.google.com/+PopescuSorin/posts/9e3dhtV4jWU ?
<popey> yes ☻
<bzoltan> mahdi_ja: it looks like a warning, it should not block
<ahayzen> popey, i spotted one minor bug in that video lol ... as we've got to wait for spanish to merge i might try and mp it later
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, I've filed few bug reports :D Also I put "currency" folder into google drive with four versions of M stuff.
<popey> ahoneybun: ok
<popey> dammit
<popey> missed him
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool, thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I didn't report that clicking on the background when level is paused though. I think you got that on your todo list ;)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, should be ok
<mahdi_ja> bzoltan, ok and  what this error : module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.1 is not installed and how i can install this module
<davmor2> popey: look at various here http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/various-artists.png that album isn't on my system so has the system just grabbed the first album cover with various list or something?
<popey> yeah, we're dependant on what mediascanner gives us for covers
<dpm> thanks davidcalle for fixing 1403810
<davmor2> popey: Scope→Genres→<select one that show music for you>→Select a tune→Tap on open in music player does it open for you?
<popey> yes
<popey> i tapped an album and "Play in music app"
<davmor2> popey: find one that is a single track and not an album,  it looks like albums are opening for me but single tracks aren't
<popey> davmor2: i dont have any single tracks
<bzoltan> popey: I assume that mahdi_ja is on 14.04 LTS Ubuntu. The 1.1 version of the Ubuntu.Components is not available for LTS Desktop, but the 1.0 should be good for most applications. That comes with the ubuntu-sdk package.
<bzoltan> popey:  if you see mahdi_ja joining back :)
<popey> k
<davmor2> popey: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/playback-issue.mp4
<popey> davmor2: checking
<popey> davmor2: gimmie that track somehow?
<popey> ok, reproduced
<popey> let me install store music to see if it's a regression
<davmor2> popey: I don't know about that I'm just using every way I can find to start music
<davmor2> popey: it starts in the app if you start it there
<gcollura> popey, I lost the conversation yesterday, is it possible to record the phablet screen with a good fps? (to shown how fluid an app runs)
<popey> gcollura: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/01/11/ubuntu-phone-screencasting-a-minor-tip/
<popey> see that
<davmor2> popey: I'm wondering if it is because it is a various artists album but calling fatboy slim
<popey> davmor2: store version is busted too, so not a regression
<popey> want me to file a bug, or will you?
<gcollura> popey, because even if I set --cap-interval 1 I lose frames
<popey> davmor2: would be useful to dump out the id3 tag data from the track as that may have clues
<popey> davmor2: /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: unrecognized option '--url=album:///Various/15'
<popey> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: invalid option -- 'I'
<davmor2> hahahahaha that's useful
<popey> gcollura: not surprised.
<davmor2> popey: so now the question is who is to blame to report the bug is it urldispatcher scope or music app
<popey> I'd file on music for now
<gcollura> popey, not on the device, they are not saved at all, I've tried all the possible configurations for avconv and I'm pretty sure it's a mirscreencast bug :/
<gcollura> popey, have you tried the new calculator-app reboot lately? :)
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1409754
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409754 in Ubuntu Music App "Some individual track on compilation albums will not play" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> popey: it is definitely just compilation albums by the look of Adele Skyfall worked no issues
<popey> yeah
<popey> "Various" is a pain
<kunal21> Hi dear developers.... I need a suggestion..... can i develop apps for desktop using qml and ubuntu sdk 14.04...... please help...
<kunal21> <popey> Hi dear sir.... I need a suggestion..... can i develop apps for desktop using qml and ubuntu sdk 14.04...... please help...
<brendand> kunal21, yes
<brendand> kunal21, it all works fine on the desktop
<kunal21> hi dear sir..... will it be packaged as click app only....
<brendand> kunal21, no it would need to be deb packaged
<kunal21> I have submitted a click app... but it is not getting shown in ubuntu software center....
<kunal21> hi dear sir.... please help me... please tell me how to package an app from ubuntu sdk as deb packaged..... although I also develop app using QUICKLY tools on ubuntu and it package app in deb but it takes more than three months sometime to be published ... what to do sir?????
<popey> kunal21: right now clicks are for the mobile devices, debs for the desktop
<popey> kunal21: in the future, clicks will probably also come to the desktop
<popey> kunal21: but in the meant time you'll really need two sets of packaging.
<popey> kunal21: the reason for the long wait on the desktop store is the long queue of other apps, and a lack of resources to work through them.
<popey> kunal21: however this is being addressed.
<kunal21> popey: hi dear sir.... please help me... please tell me how to package an app from ubuntu sdk as deb packaged..... although I also develop app using QUICKLY tools on ubuntu and it package app in deb but it takes more than three months sometime to be published ... what to do sir?????
<popey> I'm not an expert at debian packaging.
<popey> !packaging
<ubot5> The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<popey> \o/
<popey> ^^^ those links may help
<DS-McGuire> Does anyone know of a way I can restore my Ubuntu SDK back to default? I have really messed up all my kits etc...
<mzanetti> balloons: thanks for that great test session
<balloons> mzanetti, you are welcome. i'm crafting a followup to your response. I'd like to get your branch landed and then solicit the click for a greater number of folks to try out before pushing to the store. I like the changes :-)
<mzanetti> DS-McGuire: you can use "click chroot" to delete the chroots, then you might also want to drop ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator
<mzanetti> balloons: yeah. I still think one or two of the issues should be fixed in this branch
<mzanetti> but for the other things you found, I'll fix them in separate branches
<DS-McGuire> mzanetti, How do I use click chroot?
<mzanetti> I'd start with "click chroot help"
<mzanetti> good question though
<mzanetti> can't find how to list existing ones
<DS-McGuire> oh haha
<mzanetti> well, you can list existing ones with "schroot -l" too
<mzanetti> then probably "click chroot destroy <name>"
<DS-McGuire> will it be okay to destroy them all? I really want to go back to the default settings with everything.
<davmor2> popey: so finished testing the new music app looks okay bar that one issue
<popey> davmor2: brilliant. thank you!
<davmor2> popey: the new search is pretty snappy which is nice :)
<popey> yeah!
<popey> pmcgowan: if I want to update music-app in the store, what's the process these days (lots of bugs fixed [see my mail to the phone list] and search implemented) - signed off by QA already (davmor2 did manual testing)
<pmcgowan> popey, if QA signed off I think its good to go to store/image
<popey> pmcgowan: the only gotcha is translations - we added two new strings, so need to ensure they're as translated as possible
<popey> thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, did you get other dogfooding feedback as well?
<popey> not yet, will wait for that too
<mzanetti> DS-McGuire: sorry, got distracted. yes, unless you created some chroot manually for other purposes (which you would probably know) you can drop them all
<DS-McGuire> mzanetti, Not a problem. I will do that now, thanks a lot ;)
<DS-McGuire> :) *
<DS-McGuire> mzanetti, I can't get it to work, is this not right: http://imgur.com/KxoeiL9
<mzanetti> DS-McGuire: it says -a is required
<bzoltan> DS-McGuire: removing  the .config/ubuntu-sdk/ .config/QtProject/* will reset most of the SDK stuff... except the click chroots ... those you can remove from the terminal with click chroot destroy
<mhall119> aquarius: would you mind if I copy parts of http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2015/01/11/ubuntu-phone-screencasting-a-minor-tip/ and put them on the wiki or developer portal?
<aquarius> mhall119, not at all
<mhall119> thanks
<gcollura> mhall119, how are you dealing with https://bugs.launchpad.net/content-hub/+bug/1384490 ? are you still that ugly hack to make the colors right?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1384490 in content-hub "Color issue of the hub's title" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> gcollura: yup, still my ugly,ugly hack
<gcollura> mhall119, :/ can't my MP get accepted as a temporary solution, instead of leaving us with broken app/dirty hacks?
<mahdi_ja> hi all
<mahdi_ja> what this error and how i can correct this :
<mahdi_ja> module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.1 is not installed
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, what version are running of ubuntu? trusty, utopic or vivid?
<mahdi_ja> gcollura, ubuntu 14.04
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, I think trusty doesn't have Ubuntu.Components 1.1 but only 1.0
<mahdi_ja> gcollura, this means i must  use "import Ubuntu.Components 1.0" instead of "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1"
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, yep, try using 1.0 :)
<mahdi_ja> gcollura, 1.0 also not work
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, 0.1?
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, have you installed all the correct packages? mostly ubuntu-sdk
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, you may need the ppa I think
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<mahdi_ja> gcollura, yes , this work with 0.1 thanks for your attention
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, out of curiosity, do you have the ppa?
<mahdi_ja> gcollura, i install ubuntu-sdk form  your suggestion site " https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/"
<mahdi_ja> gcollura, problem solved with 0.1 version
<gcollura> mahdi_ja, ok :)
<bzoltan> mahdi_ja: I assume that you are on 14.04 LTS Ubuntu. The 1.1 version of the Ubuntu.Components is not available for LTS Desktop, but the 1.0 should be good for most applications. That comes with the ubuntu-sdk package.
<mahdi_ja> bzoltan, ok ,yes ,thank you.
<ahayzen> davmor2, popey, have you got the file for bug 1409754?
<ubot5> bug 1409754 in Ubuntu Music App "Some individual track on compilation albums will not play" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409754
<davmor2> ahayzen: see pm
<ahayzen> :)
<davmor2> ahayzen: so it looks like it is an issue with single track Various artists albums.  I have albums that have single tracks with a single artist they play fine, I also have various with more than one track and that seems to play fine but various and a single track throws it
<ahayzen> davmor2, hmmm ok let me push to device and see whats going on :)
<davmor2> ahayzen: there is a video http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/playback-issue.mp4 here too
<ahayzen> thanks :)
<ahayzen> pahaha
<ahayzen> as usual my url-handler is foobar'd
<ahayzen> davmor2, when i click 'play in music-app' it starts the untapped online-accounts
<davmor2> ahayzen: ahhaha
<ahayzen> ugh
 * ahayzen tries restarting
<popey> heh
<ahayzen> popey, any ideas how to reset url-handler? lol
<ahayzen> popey, can you try this one (as my url-handler won't work)? https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMQjRXeVY1VTJOc0k
<popey> ahayzen: sure
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, so did you write qml tests as well as autopilot tests for volleyball2d?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i have some *basic* qml tests..will add more in the future...and i have ap tests as well
<ahayzen> kenvandine, basically they just prove that the AI can lose lol
<kenvandine> anything that tests scene changing, etc?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but plan on improving them etc
<ahayzen> kenvandine, erm the autopilot tests check the game starts.. it pauses etc
<kenvandine> but not the qml tests?
<kenvandine> i was thinking of stealing your's for bacon2d :)
<kenvandine> i have a basic start, from like november :)
<kenvandine> i need to dust it off
<ahayzen> kenvandine, nope not yet as i said very basic at the moment...literally they just test... does the ball fall... does it hit the ground,..and if thrown enough times at different angles will the AI lose
<kenvandine> cool... i could steal the physics tests though :)
<kenvandine> or at least start with those
<kenvandine> first pass i want to add tests for scene changes and game state changes
<kenvandine> then for behaviors
<ahayzen> kenvandine, hah they are pretty crude but you can have a look here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/volleyball2d/utopic/files/head:/tests/unit/
<kenvandine> then physics
<popey> ahayzen: nope, sits thinking for a while in the app then reverts to Recent view
<kenvandine> cool... i was about to ask where the code was
<ahayzen> popey, damn lol i'll have to fix my url-handler then :/
<kenvandine> some reason i assumed github
 * kenvandine blames rpadovani
<popey> ahayzen: ah hang on
<popey> phablet   4551  0.0  3.0 308548 29948 ?        Ssl  14:33   0:13 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene music-app.qml --url=album:///Various/15 -I ./plugins
<popey> phablet  22280 12.2  6.3 308084 62096 ?        Ssl  19:08   0:06 /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene music-app.qml --url=album:///Various/15 -I ./plugins
<popey> i have one of them hanging around for 5 hours
 * popey reboots
<ahayzen> hah
<ahayzen> brb dinner :)
<kenvandine> enjoy!
<popey> kk
<ahayzen> thanks
<kenvandine> ahayzen, why is Scene in an Item?
<kenvandine> ahayzen, feel free to ignore me and go eat... you can read my babble later :)
<popey> ahayzen: that worked!
<mzanetti> anyone knows if its possible to disable lttng?
<popey> mzanetti: i wish!
<popey> really clutters up logs
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> popey: think we could raise prio of this somehow? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ust/+bug/1404302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1404302 in ust (Ubuntu) "liblttng-ust0 Error opening shm /lttng-ust-wait-5" [Undecided,New]
<popey> +1
<popey> jdstrand: ^ anything we can do?
<sergiusens> mzanetti: popey I though ted had an action to disable that; iirc it comes from ual
<mzanetti> should we assign that bug to ted then?
<jdstrand> popey: that has to be fixed in ust
<jdstrand> popey: honestly, I didn't think this would still be enabled at this point. ted may be able to provide more context on that
<jdstrand> (iirc, ted enabled ust)
<jdstrand> based on the log message, it sounds like lttng-ust-comm.c:958 just needs to be adjusted. I'd prefer not to be the one to do that since I've not got the context for ust. I would definitely be in favor of the change
<popey> jdstrand: thanks
<ahayzen> popey, that worked?!
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> kenvandine, because the TestCase is outside the scene...and thats what wherever i hijacked the code from did ;)
 * ahayzen most probably looked at clock's qmltests
<kenvandine> ahayzen, where is Game defined?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, .... erm.. it isn't for those tests lol
<ahayzen> kenvandine, they were the first ever qmltests i've written tbh ;)
<kenvandine> interesting
<kenvandine> surprised the Scene works without Game :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, well you can't see it run.... so maybe adding Game would help
<ahayzen> kenvandine, you have to put the Scene in a Window or MainView
<kenvandine> really?
<kenvandine> why?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, but it does mean i can run like 8 of them at the same time with like < 10% CPU :)
<kenvandine> i usually make the Game the toplevel
<ahayzen> kenvandine, idk i assume just putting Item { Scene { } } causes it to have no 'window'
<ahayzen> kenvandine, yeah in the actual game i have the Game near the top
<kenvandine> oh, because you don't have a size on your Item
<ahayzen> yeah maybe that
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i even added some MainView type stuff to the Game component, so it plays well on ubuntu without it :)
<kenvandine> like gameName for the app_id
<kenvandine> etc
<ahayzen> ah cool :)
<ahayzen> kenvandine, does the Game {} go fullscreen?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i had to put it all in a Window {}
<kenvandine> Game {} needs a size
<kenvandine> but
<kenvandine> it does go full screen on the device
<kenvandine> it ignores the size :)
<kenvandine> just on an ubuntu device
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah ok... i've got it in a Window which i can have a setting to switch the window state
<ahoneybun> popey, I'm back
<popey> ahayzen: it did!
<ahayzen> popey, sweet, i'll mp it
<ahayzen> popey, can you check that the other 'normal' albums still work? ... then if it all works comment here? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1409754-albums-uri-use-albumArtist/+merge/246220
<popey> ahayzen: i did
<ahayzen> popey, yey \o/ thanks
<ahayzen> ugh we still need someone to approve ... https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/remix/+pots/music-app/es/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<popey> ahayzen: approved, and asked rvr if he could look at the translations
<ahayzen> popey, sweet thanks :)
<ahoneybun> popey, ping
<popey> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> popey, whats up?
<popey> nowt
<sergiusens> nik90_: hey, I can't login to trakt anymore; is there anything cooking?
<nik90_> sergiusens: trakt has introduced v2 api ... and as a result their v1 api is behind in terms of performance and transition errors..
<nik90_> I will see if I can migrate to v2 api soon
<sergiusens> nik90_: ah, that explains it :-)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what's the default animationDuration for towers if not specified?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: 1000
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I pushed tower-1-animation branch. Didn't test it properly though :D
<mzanetti> nice :)
<mzanetti> will look at it in a bit. currently on the new info dialog
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll be around tomorrow if you need me or just report a lot of bugs ;)
<mzanetti> heh. ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-13
<AkivaAvraham> grrmmmm how should I do this...
<AkivaAvraham> \o/ Victory is in sight :D
<AkivaAvraham> Autopilot3 will come to the ubuntu sdk; All I need now is to figure out a way to dynamically add and subtract menu items.
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, morning :)
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, almost finished here \o/
<dholbach> hi AkivaAvraham
<dholbach> yoohoo!
<AkivaAvraham> :D
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<justCarakas> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<justCarakas> !smash
<justCarakas> ubot5 0 : justCarakas 1
<ubot5> justCarakas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Skeptics Day! :-D
<justCarakas> are you sure JamesTait
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I have my suspicions it may be a lie. ;)
<justCarakas> JamesTait and if this is a lie what else does that source of you lie about
<JamesTait> justCarakas, well, some people still believe I'm not a bot.
<justCarakas> JamesTait hmm let me try something
<justCarakas> JamesTait Add 34957 to 70764.
<JamesTait> justCarakas, I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<justCarakas> hahaha :D
<justCarakas> nice one JamesTait
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<mzanetti> mivoligo: can you check the game? I've added the M sign, but not entirely happy with it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: first, the icon for the panel has different margins than the other icons in the panel
<mzanetti> and for the single letter (without the coin) it looks weird
<mzanetti> I'm thinking if I should write the M as text and then paint the lines above it
<mzanetti> also I've changed locked levels to use the white background too, in order to reduce the contrast of the new white stars a bit and align it with the info page
<popey> mzanetti: is there a click for "testing"?
<mzanetti> popey: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1_armhf.click
<mzanetti> popey: notes: the currency icons are "broken" atm
<mzanetti> popey: the file size is huge (will be smaller soon)
<mzanetti> popey: some optimizations for the phone still to come
<popey> cool
<mzanetti> but consider it as 95% done now
<mzanetti> popey: soooo... now you have the package, this is what I want in return: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ryhvu6YMXW7mUes8KJM4maUg5P3pEP9L-il5ZFxW-AY/edit#gid=0
<mzanetti> :P
<mzanetti> popey: there's a sheet "Testplan popey" in there
<mzanetti> please fill it in as you play
<popey> \o/ view only
<mzanetti> popey: fixed
<popey> dammit
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hi
<mivoligo> mzanetti: just pulled, let me check
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yep, the coin does not look good and the M on the label too :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, the coin could be fixed
<mzanetti> but not sure about the M label
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you'd just need to add spacings around the coin icon just like the heart icon has
<mzanetti> popey: and obviously tell mivoligo how awesome the artwork is :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: right, but the lines won't be very visible
<mzanetti> mivoligo: true...
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so... going back to $?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: maybe we just go with normal M
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm, I'll experiment with that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: had a chance to check animation for tower-1?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: not yet, sorry
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but I implemented the new tower info dialog
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problemo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: oh, right, it comes out rather good :)
<mivoligo> "1 fields" though ;)
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I tried dropping all those units
<mzanetti> mivoligo: imo takes away too much information
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mivoligo> maybe just drop fields
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess that sounds sensible
<mivoligo> mzanetti: they are invisible anyway
<mzanetti> popey: don't forget to set difficulty in the test plan
<mzanetti> popey: if you decide to change to another difficulty, just copy your sheet and start again
<mivoligo> popey: are you going to test on the phone?
<mzanetti> yeah, he is :)
<popey> yes
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> rpadovani: is stuck at level 9 :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what about always visible towers in the bottom panel?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you mean I should make the always visible? regardless of the selected field?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I thought we decided to do that some time ago :)
<mzanetti> could be...
<mzanetti> ok, will look at that
<rpadovani> yes, I am :S
<rpadovani> mzanetti, could be interesting to build a tower just swiping it from bottom to the place
<mzanetti> interesting, yes
<mzanetti> rpadovani: did you unlock any towers already?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, not yet
<mzanetti> rpadovani: I don't think you can get past level9 without that
<mivoligo> rpadovani: what difficulty are you playing?
<rpadovani> Now I just tried more times level 9 than all others level together :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: medium
 * mivoligo needs to stop playing easy
<mzanetti> rpadovani: get some proper towers :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, shame on you... only your kids should play it on easy
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I found the emails we talked about the always visible towers. "Adding towers" from 23/10/14 or so
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah ok. yeah. I remember
<popey> mivoligo: mzanetti annoyingly good game ☻
<mivoligo> popey: that music :D
<popey> shouting at my phone means it's good
<popey> i dont hear music
<mivoligo> popey: you lose a lot
<popey> ui looks odd on vertical display
<mzanetti> popey: yeah, will prevent that
<mzanetti> popey: I just hoped by the time I'm done the SDK would allow me to lock an app to landscape
<mzanetti> popey: no music?
<mzanetti> that's odd
<mzanetti> that's the best part of the game :D
<popey> yeah, no sound at all
<popey> [55392.044167] type=1400 audit(1421145235.158:496): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_machines-vs-machines_0.1" name="/usr/bin/pulseaudio" pid=18966 comm="qmlscene" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<popey> apparmour denials
<popey> -u
<mzanetti> oh
<mzanetti> I see
<popey> Failed to create secure directory (/run/user/32011/pulse): Permission denied
<popey> in app log
 * popey reboots
<mzanetti> yep, makes sense
<mzanetti> popey: no...
<popey> too late, sorry ☹
<mzanetti> popey: I'm afraid I just didn't test that yet
<popey> oh
<mzanetti> so won't work
<bzoltan> popey: could you help me to push that fix of the sudoku app?
<mzanetti> popey: uploading new package with audio policy enabled
<popey> what fix?
<popey> mzanetti: yay
<popey> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/sudoku-app/autopilot-workaround_dialog/+merge/246255 ?
<bzoltan> popey: Yes, that is the one
<popey> bzoltan: ok, but I tried running those tests and they fail, can you help me figure out what I am missing?
<bzoltan> popey:  I captured it with my new landing ...as I added a new CPO for dialog and autopilot is a bit sensitive :)
<bzoltan> popey:  you are missing the new UITK from the silo1
<popey> will that work on 14.10?
<bzoltan> popey:  do not know...
<bzoltan> popey: the test will not .. as Utopic does not have that CPO
<popey> CPO?
<bzoltan> popey:  unless the developer installs the staging edition of the UITK for Utopic
<bzoltan> popey: component proxy object
<bzoltan> popey:  but you have valid point that from this point the AP of that app will not run on 14.10 desktop and on RTM ...
<bzoltan> popey:  but that is the price of not backporting the UITK  :(
<popey> I cant help then.
<popey> I only have 14.10 systems
<bzoltan> popey: Who can help?
<bzoltan> popey: you need a device with 15.04 + silo1 UITK
<bzoltan> popey:  the desktop can be even 14.04
<popey> eh
<popey> I said I have a 14.10 desktop, you said you didn't know if it would work, now you say it works on 14.04?
<AkivaAvraham> Hey everyone ; First working version of the Ubuntu SDK autopilot3 plugin! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTNWyXj94HE&feature=youtu.be
<popey> AkivaAvraham: video is private
<AkivaAvraham> wah!
<AkivaAvraham> sec
<AkivaAvraham> popey, try again
<popey> k
<AkivaAvraham> ahhh my soothing voice, that doesnt mumble at all :)
<bzoltan> popey: ehh...I know it is confusing. It works on device target where the device is on 15.04. But of course the testing can be started on Trusty and Utopic too. The phablet-test-run does not use the host environment. But obviously the 14.04 or 14.10 desktops are still not supported as runtime environment.
<bzoltan> popey:  same old story :) target =/= host
<popey> right
<rpadovani> ARGH I lost an hour of study and I'm still not able to pas level 9!! You created a quite addictive game mzanetti and mivoligo :D
<mzanetti> muahahaha
<mzanetti> rpadovani: so, did you get some proper tower now?
<justCarakas> waht game ?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, yes, but I'm not able to use them as I should I suppose
<mzanetti> justCarakas: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1_armhf.click
 * DanChapman is stuck on level 7 atm
<mzanetti> DanChapman: difficulty?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, is the click for RTM or devel?
<justCarakas> I hope RTM :p
<mzanetti> vivid, although I guess it should run on both
<justCarakas> oki, ill try it after work
<mzanetti> given the game still runs trusty
<popey> STOP STEALING CORE APPS DEVELOPERS!
<popey> ☻
<justCarakas> or can I install the game from my phone ?
<justCarakas> with wget or something
<popey> yes
<popey> thats what I did :D
<DanChapman> mzanetti: errm medium i think... Is that the default? i just hit "Play" :-D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ARGH, so now I can lose my time without turning on my computer? Shame on you :P
<mzanetti> then I think it's medium
<popey> it is
<justCarakas> is there an easy way to get a link from your desktop to your phone ? I must have made a type but I don't find it, i get a 404 in wget
<AkivaAvraham> popey, do you know who works on the ubuntu sdk plugins? I'd like to get their feedback and criticisms, and see if I can get it merged into the sdk.
<popey> AkivaAvraham: bzoltan ^
<AkivaAvraham> cool beans
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: what can I do for you?
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTNWyXj94HE -- TLDW : Run individual Autopilot3 tests from qtcreator.
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, its the first working version.https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, criticisms welcome.
<justCarakas> I went to the link in the browser and I get sorry there aren't currently any apps installed that can handle this type (trying to download the click) maybe that is something that needs fixing ?
<justCarakas> popey: is there a way to past in the terminal app ?
<popey> justCarakas: no
<justCarakas> ok, ill install the game tonight than :p
<popey> justCarakas: wget http://tinyurl.com/mhouyqe
<justCarakas> ow :D
<justCarakas> thx
<popey> shorter for you to type ☻
<justCarakas> how come i didn't think of that XD
<mzanetti> popey: I guess his issues are with installing though
<popey> ☻
<popey> dont think so
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: It is very impressive.
<AkivaAvraham> \o/
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: things I would suggest to work on:
<justCarakas> thanks popey
<AkivaAvraham> go for it; make a list and I'll get them done.
<popey> justCarakas: pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted com. <tap tap> to autocomplete
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: 1. Device integration. Running tests on the desktop is less important than running them on emulator or on an Ubuntu phone.
<justCarakas> :) you just answered the question I was typing, are you mind reading XD
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, ah that will be a tall order; but I think doable
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: 2. I would skip the project selection part, let's pull in the active project's tests
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, mmmm hmmm.
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: I prefer integration
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, Agreed. this was easier, so I did it. I'll get that done though.
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  So I like the idea and it could land on the SDK. Just make it generic with devices and use the active project
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, great! I'll work towards that. I'll try to do the devices tommorrow; do you know if this can be accomplished with a pure command line argument?
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: let me show it to zbenjamin and let's have some regular catchup to figure out what we really want. I do love the idea and the implementation. We just need to make sure that it is nicely integrated to the flow of the Ubuntu SDK
 * zbenjamin looks
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: I do not think so...
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  it sounds like a special Run config
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, A good challenge then ~
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, unfortunately I don't have a device; can this be accomplished with just the emulator?
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  I think the emulator should be a legit target device for testing. But I admit that I have never tried that
 * bzoltan is spoiled with devices
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, how do you typically run tests on devices? I presume you are ssh'ing into them or something?
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: AkivaAvraham: running on the device is a bit more challanging because you deal with installed click packages.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: AkivaAvraham: i do not know how to start tests on those tbh
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: AkivaAvraham: but i could imagine that this would be runconfigurations automatically created when you load the project
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  phablet-test-run
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: ok are the tests defined somewhere? like in the manifest file?
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, ah, so you use phablet to interface with devices? I thought that was just for the emulator
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: zbenjamin: Yes, I just run phablet-test-run "test name"
<AkivaAvraham> zbenjamin, oh that should be easy then.
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: zbenjamin: you need the -s serial number
<ogra_> ;)
<bzoltan> Hello ogra_, nice to see you
<zbenjamin> ogra_: hey :) how do you find these always? ;)
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, yah if its just that command line argument...
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, I presume a working directory is not needed?
<ogra_> zbenjamin, well, given i have to throw them around at times my browser has them in the URLbar history :)
<ogra_> hey bzoltan
<zbenjamin> ogra_: do you have docs on how to package tests correctly?
<ogra_> no, but i know baloons does, wait til he gets up
<zbenjamin> ok
<zbenjamin> balloons: get up ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> you have to stand in line behind popey
<popey> +1
<popey> I'll happily kick you all so he only sees my requests ☻
<zbenjamin> lol
 * AkivaAvraham wish he had a device :|   Any word on a third ubuntu touch device, hopefully one with US/Canada Bandwidths?
<popey> not yet
<AkivaAvraham> Blast!
<popey> Will the rumoured Meizu MX4 not work there?
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  Are not there cheaper used nexus devices around?
<AkivaAvraham> popey, not on my network.
<popey> sprint?
<AkivaAvraham> popey, wind. Sprint isn't in canada
<popey> oh, is it CDMA?
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, Maybe there are some.
<AkivaAvraham> popey, I forget, I just remember checking the bandwidths against bq and the mx4; neither supported it
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham: I think if you buy a used one then you can sell it forward few months later with little loose
<AkivaAvraham> I could switch phone companies... maybe I can get a decent deal. Its just that phones suck in Canada.
<bzoltan> AkivaAvraham:  switch country :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, popey music ingame works on RTM
<popey> looks like it does HSPA+ and HSPA which the mx4 does
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan, not a bad idea.
<popey> rpadovani: ta
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah, I uplaoded a fixed package by now
<AkivaAvraham> The WCDMA 3G frequencies cover much of the world, but the MX4 does not support AWS (1700) which is used by carriers in the USA (T-Mobile, for example) and Canada (Wind, for example).
<rpadovani> mzanetti, mhh I downloaded it like 1 hour ago - md5sum is 1cc1e1916710a347e324cbbc48dd1d22 - is the last one you published?
<popey> AkivaAvraham: awwww
<mzanetti> rpadovani: 11:42
<AkivaAvraham> ;_;
<mzanetti> rpadovani: "like 1 hour ago" :)
<mzanetti> seems you got the new one
<rpadovani> :D
<rpadovani> great!
<AkivaAvraham> I just want to stick with wind. 21 per month equals full phone + texting, and unlimited (No cap) data.
<mzanetti> interesting... didn't know Wind exists in canada too
<AkivaAvraham> mzanetti, are you in the US? Personally I'd like to use Ting, but they arent available here.
<mzanetti> AkivaAvraham: I used this for a while: http://www.wind.it/it/privati/
<mzanetti> until roaming with german SIM card in italy became cheaper than using italian sim cards in italy
<AkivaAvraham> oh nice
<mzanetti> EU ftw
<AkivaAvraham> waht? crazy
<rpadovani> and since next december probably in all europe there will not be roaming anymore
<mzanetti> finally
<mzanetti> stupidest thing ever
<AkivaAvraham> :o
<rpadovani> mzanetti, http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-14-373_en.htm
<mivoligo> mzanetti: small bug, I forgot to change LevelSplash.qml to use new svg stars :P
<mzanetti> mivoligo: Ah, yesterday I thought "something looks weird" on that screen
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm at level 6 btw (medium)
<mzanetti> :)
<mzanetti> progress!
<dholbach> dpm, do we have a piece of text to replace the /training page with? or did I misunderstand your last email?
<dpm> dholbach, no, just the virtualbox section
<dholbach> yes, that's what I meant
<dholbach> but we don't have that piece of text yet, right? Shall I get in touch with Bin?
<dpm> dholbach, Bin & co. created the kylin live usb image, and wanted to put the instructions somewhere, so I suggested that page. I'm not sure if they've got a text yet, and it might be for the Chinese site only. Yeah, that sounds like a good idea
<dholbach> dpm, as Kylin will probably be a bit harder to use for non-Chinese users, it will probably make sense to only put this up on the Chinese site
<dpm> yeah
<dholbach> I can update the virtualbox image to the newest utopic in the meantime
<dholbach> although it'd be good to come up with a better alternative soon ;-)
<dpm> I know, I know :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: when I click OK on the level results window and it transition to level selection, I can see the failed star for a split second
<mzanetti> mivoligo: mhm... please report a bug
<mivoligo> ok
<mivoligo> mzanetti: reported, short video attached :)
<mzanetti> ok, thanks
<mivoligo> rpadovani: I'm failing on level 9 too :D
<bu5hm4n> hello, are the devs of lib appindicator online?
<rickspencer3> elopio, hey, I just created a simple ubuntu project, and it looks like the template is still not updated
<rickspencer3> is there a place where I can see what I need to change to make the generated test run?
<rickspencer3> balloons, do you know package I need to install to get import ubuntuuitoolkit to work?
<balloons> rickspencer3, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<rickspencer3> maybe we should install that along with the sdk?
<balloons> rickspencer3, the ubuntu-sdk meta package should pull ubuntu-ui-toolkit, but not the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot I believe
<rickspencer3> balloons, well, it doesn't seem logical to generate code that won't run because of unmet dependencies
<balloons> if ubuntu-sdk pulled ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot, it would make the sdk metapakcage dependent on autopilot
<balloons> rickspencer3, that is a very good point actually
<balloons> that said, is qmltestrunner installed by default?
<rickspencer3> elopio, nm, the tests run fine if I have the right stuff installed :)
<rickspencer3> balloons, I dunno
<elopio> rickspencer3: we are updating them as part of our current sprint.
<rickspencer3> elopio, nice
<elopio> we started yesterday, and will have it merged and relesead by friday next week.
<bzoltan> balloons: the ubuntu-sdk pulls the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<bzoltan> balloons: as defined here -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk
<balloons> when he's correct, he's correct: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/ubuntu-sdk
<balloons> rickspencer3, might want to make sure ubuntu-sdk is actually installed :-)
<rickspencer3> ok, it must be that I installed it so long ago
<rickspencer3> I'm on 14.04 here
<rickspencer3> balloons, did the ap sdk docs ever get up? if so, could you paste me a link please?
<balloons> rickspencer3, they did, but they are outdated. For the moment, this is the best place to look: http://people.canonical.com/~nskaggs/autopilot-sdk-helpers.html
<balloons> bzoltan, notice http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-sdk doesn't contain the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot dependency. So this must be new for utopic
<rickspencer3> balloons, what is the recommended way to click a button in autopilot?
<balloons> rickspencer3, if it's not an action header or toolbar button, just select the button object and click it. So something like button = self.app.select_single('Button'), button.click_object()
<rickspencer3> cool
<balloons> sorry.. self.app.click_object(button)
<bzoltan> balloons:  true, the trusty ubuntu-sdk metapackage is different
<rickspencer3> balloons, so,it's not working for me, is there any documentation I can look at?
<balloons> rickspencer3, here's the specific method I told you to use: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/autopilot.input.html#autopilot.input.Pointer.click_object
<balloons> also the tutorial on d.u.c actually gives an example of using a button: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/writing-qml-acceptance-tests/
<balloons> rickspencer3, I also note I said self.app.click_object; but that really needs to be a pointing device object. I assume the setup code Leo helped you with declares a pointing_device already, so you should use that
<rickspencer3> balloons, it does not, and I cannot see in the docks what I need to import for the pointing device module
 * rickspencer3 assumes 
<rickspencer3> from autopilot.input import Pointer
<balloons> rickspencer3, the sdk helpers can help you out here too: self.pointing_device = ubuntuuitoolkit.get_pointing_device()
<rickspencer3> balloons, that seems more robust, as in will run on desktop or phones
 * rickspencer3 tries
<balloons> rickspencer3, right, it will return the mouse or touch as needed
 * rickspencer3 changes keyboard to use helper too
<rickspencer3> basically, I guess the guidance should be to never instantiate the Keyboard or Pointer directly
<balloons> rickspencer3, right I would agree. Overall the AP docs need to have a little more app dev focus. I appreciate the feedback as we're working on updating them.
<balloons> Previously you did something like from autopilot.input import Mouse, Touch, Pointer, then manually check to see what device (desktop, touch, etc) and instantiate the pointing_device you needed.
<rickspencer3> balloons, yeah
<rickspencer3> so, that's what the documentation still says :)
<popey> mzanetti: mivoligo imo the coins should move to the right, to be the last thing in the row
<popey> rather than hearts
<popey> on many occasions I look to the top right and think I have 10 coins, but actually it's 10 lives
<popey> and wonder why i cant deploy a unit, so look again and think "wtf, its going down!"
<ahayzen> mzanetti, i got "No such file or directory: 'levelpacks/machines-vs-machines/sounds/level.json'" ... when running setup.py the second time...did i run it in the wrong dir or something?
<popey> mzanetti: also, i agree the towers should always be visible at the bottom
<ahayzen> popey, new music app \o/
<mzanetti> popey: that'll change once the towers become more expensive :D
<mzanetti> popey: but good point, will see how it works out when swapped
<mzanetti> ahayzen: delete the lpbuild directory
<ahayzen> mzanetti, ok :)
<mzanetti> ahayzen: and do a bzr pull of the app
<ahayzen> mzanetti, that seems to be working thanks :)
<popey> ahayzen: yay
<ahayzen> popey, and new media-hub just landed in rtm \o/ ... hint try unplugged headphones while playing music
<popey> oooh
<popey> bit "busy" right now
<popey>  ☻
<ahayzen> haha building towers?
<popey> ya
<popey> hmm, music from your game carries on after i lock the screen
 * ahayzen wonders what role they are using
<popey> might be my odd flo
<popey> I added a ppa and dist-upgraded
<popey> ahayzen: what are you expecting from plug/unplug phones?
<ahayzen> popey, music to stop :)
<popey> maybe I need to update my device
<popey> it just flips between speaker/headphones here
<ahayzen> popey, on #161 mako
<ahayzen> popey, was release 20mins ago :)
<ahayzen> *released
<popey> 191 krillin
<ahayzen> #192 ;)
<popey> installing.....
<ahayzen> \o/
<popey> \o/ updates
<popey> we love updates
 * ahayzen wonders if the next one will fix media-keys...
<popey> ooh, music 782 also ㋛
<ahayzen> hehe a 'media' update :)
<popey> ahayzen: yay! works
<popey> plays for a tiny bit from the speakers
<ahayzen> popey, yey no more walking in to lectures and making loud noises.... yeah a tiny bit :/
<ahayzen> popey, so it fixes if your bluetooth speaker turns off... and if you get a phone call etc as well
<ahayzen> popey, as those cases would end up with music blasting out of somewhere as well
<popey> nice
<popey> i have a bug about that somewhere ☻
<ahayzen> popey, yeah there were *many*
<popey> food o'clock
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I had the same problem as popey with looking at 10 hearts instead of money today. But that didn't happen before when we used $ sign. I wonder if that might have something to do with it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I thought the same
<mzanetti> Maybe we should just get back to the dollar sign and leave it be
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I would do that for now. We can always change that in an update
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> will revert that one
<mzanetti> mivoligo: what about the white locked levels?
<mivoligo> I like them white :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what do you think?
<mzanetti> yep, agreed
<mzanetti> otherwise the empty white stars are too high contrast imo
<mivoligo> yes, and it'd be consistent with the ubuntu shape in info dialog
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what do you think about the tower animation?
<mzanetti> it's funny :)
<mzanetti> merged it already
<mivoligo> does it work? I didn't check in game :P
<mzanetti> yes, it works. it doesn't 100% match what's happening, as the tower also shoots when they're pulled in...
<mzanetti> but not a big problem
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what do you think about changing the sound for that tower? I think when you have lots of them on the board, they sound more like music drums than a weapon :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: feel free to find another one :)
<mivoligo> ok :)
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: my son just asked me why we use Monopoly money :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> does that look like that?
<mivoligo1> I have to check
<mzanetti> hmm, not really
<mzanetti> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=monopoly+money&t=canonical&iax=1&ia=images
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I still see the fail star when I click ok :(
<mzanetti> you should try not to fail :P
<mivoligo1> :D
<mzanetti> will have a look
<mzanetti> are you sure you pulled the changes?
<mivoligo1> yes
<mivoligo1> sorry, afk for now
<rickspencer3> hey, does anyone have any qml code to make it easy to add a bottom edge tab?
<DanChapman> rickspencer3: http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/_components/pagewithbottomedge.html is the most used component for it atm
<rickspencer3> hi DanChapman
<rickspencer3> DanChapman, this looks awesome
<DanChapman> rickspencer3 :-) Yes nik90_ and aquarius are doing a real nice job of creating something to enable sharing of components.
<t1mp> ahayzen: hello
<t1mp> ahayzen: I have a fix for your bug, see https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headContentsWidth/+merge/246322
<ahayzen> t1mp, o/
<t1mp> ahayzen: feel free to test it and comment on the MR :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, yey thanks :) ... do you have those cmds handy to run the ui-toolkit ? or are they somewhere in the branch?
<ahayzen> t1mp, i've found it :)
<t1mp> ahayzen: sorry for my slow answer.. my irc client froze and I didn't notice so I thought you were not answering
<t1mp> but you found it :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, no worries, its in the README \o/ :)
<t1mp> nik90_, aquarius:  I just discovered http://ubuntu-component-store.readthedocs.org/en/latest/index.html looks really good!
<t1mp> ahayzen: to try it out: bzr branch lp:~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/headContentsWidth && cd headContentsWidth && qmake && make && source export_modules_dir.sh, and then run your from the same terminal.
<ahayzen> t1mp, yep its just building :)
<ahayzen> t1mp, yey it fixes the bug :) i'll comment and approve
<t1mp> ahayzen: thanks :) I'll ask zsombi tomorrow to top-approve it.
<ahayzen> sweet :)
<mivoligo1> mzanetti: I checked our Monopoly set and although there's no such sign on the notes, there is one on these property cards :) different font though
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-14
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<dholbach> good morning
<AkivaAvraham> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<AkivaAvraham> dholbach, morning
<dholbach> hi AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<justCarakas> AkivaAvraham:  o/
<AkivaAvraham> justCarakas, \o
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organise Your Home Day! :-D
<sturmflut-work> JamesTait: Apparently today is also "Dress Up Your Pet Day" and "Hot Pastrami Sandwich Day"
<JamesTait> Oh noes! sturmflut-work found my secret source of celebrations! :-P
 * sturmflut-work Master of the Interwebs
<davmor2> JamesTait: yeah but we don't listen to sturmflut-work for morning greetings so it's okay
<davidcalle> popey, hey, is there a way to install store apps from the cli?
<JamesTait> davidcalle, do you have the .click downloaded from the store already?
 * JamesTait pretends to be popey
<davmor2> davidcalle: you can not sure how you would get the click package from the store though
<davidcalle> JamesTait, nope
<davmor2> popey^WJamesTait can help you though daker
<davmor2> davidcalle: not daker sorry
<JamesTait> davidcalle (and davmor2), I have a hacked-together script that will let you download the .click if you know the package name: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamestait/+junk/click-support-tools
<davidcalle> JamesTait, that's exactly the kind of thing I was looking for, nice :)
<popey> yes
<popey> ☻
<JamesTait> davidcalle, I don't have a script to do the search, and I think you'll need to use pkcon to actually install it when it's downloaded.
<davidcalle> JamesTait, I don't mind the lack of search, I'm just tired of having to reinstall packages manually everytime I push my luck a bit too far with system tweaks. Thanks :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've seen you've done the last level :) great stuff!
<mzanetti> mivoligo: for the underwater world I still need to prove one can get 3 stars at every level
<mzanetti> so far I'm missing a few
<mzanetti> and actually I haven't managed to win level 30 yet either
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I had a look at the testplans in google drive. That timon is a mastermind of some sort :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, he started to play it when there were only 4 levels
<mzanetti> so he has been playing the first levels for many times
<mivoligo> still impressive for me
<davmor2> davidcalle: I think the secret there is don't do system tweaks :P
<davidcalle> davmor2, don't say that, I've just started working on a new devices porting guide and "tweaks" are going to be a huge part of my life for the next two weeks :p
<davmor2> davidcalle: hahahaha
<GrayShade> hello. i'm working on a daemon that will normally run under upstart. i'm planning to use the "expect stop" method for readiness notification. can i check for UPSTART_JOB in the environment to detect upstart? i'd rather not add a command-line argument for this
<sturmflut-work> GrayShade: According to http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#standard-environment-variables that should be okay. I just checked: I switched my system to systemd today and all daemons started by systemd do NOT have any UPSTART_* variables in their environment. Standard processes (e.g. my X11 terminal) only have UPSTART_SESSION set, and the daemons started by my user upstart session have all UPSTART_* variables set.
<sturmflut-work> GrayShade: But the days of Upstart are numbered, you will probably have to detect systemd as well, and this may not even be the right way to do what you're intending to do
<GrayShade> sturmflut-work: i see, thanks
<GrayShade> well, this will run on 14.04 lts, so..
<sturmflut-work> GrayShade: I think I've found a good solution: D-Bus. If you can query Upstart on the system bus, the system is using upstart. If not, then not.
<sturmflut-work> Example: dbus-send --system --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.version
<GrayShade> sturmflut-work: right. as for UPSTART_JOB, i'd still have to check the value (running env in a terminal gives UPSTART_JOB=unity7)
<sturmflut-work> Hm but that D-Bus example is also not completely correct across all my machines
<sturmflut-work> Second example: dbus-send --system --type=method_call --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntu.Upstart /com/ubuntu/Upstart org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable.Introspect
<sturmflut-work> That one just lists all methods offered by Upstart via D-Bus. If Upstart is there and listening, you will get a result, if not then it returns with org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown
<sturmflut-work> So therefore it should work across all versions of Upstart, it works if called by an unprivileged user and it yields a proper return code indicating what happened
<GrayShade> an env variable still seems better, as i want to know whether my daemon was started by upstart, not if upstart is actually running
<sturmflut-work> GrayShade: Correct
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I pushed some small fixes to some backgrounds specially  for Andi :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ack, thanks
<mzanetti> will merge them tonight
<mivoligo> meanwhile struggling with level 9 :P
<popey> gcollura: heya, just testing your fix for keyboard rotation in calculator -- thanks for that!
<popey> gcollura: strangely click-buddy builds an amd64 package, not an "all" one...
<popey> CMakeLists.txt:    COMMAND dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH
<popey> that doesn't look right
<gcollura> popey, thank you! I wish I saw it in the first place
<gcollura> popey, use click-buddy and set the --arch to armhf
<gcollura> or all
<popey> shouldn't it do that by default?
<vitimiti> What's the reason for a C++ backend to be "instantiated recursively" in QML?
<popey> there's no binary in there?
<gcollura> popey, there's no binary you're right
<gcollura> it's just that I've used a cmake macro to compile in manifest.json.in
<popey> e.g. the old lp:ubuntu-calculator-app builds an "all" click just fine
<gcollura> popey, I'm updating the MP with this change too
<popey> nice one!
<gcollura> now the "architecture" value in manifest is hardcoded to "all"
<popey> looks like the cmake file came from clock
<popey> and that does use the same code for detecting arch
<popey> so just a copy/paste mistake, that's all
<gcollura> yep probably
<gcollura> popey, done :)
<popey> testing!
<popey> Successfully built package in './com.ubuntu.calculator_0.1_all.click'.
<popey> \o/
<gcollura> popey, also tell me how you like the scrolling performance improvements I've introduced in my previous commits :)
<popey> heh, will do!
<popey> am writing up some test cases
<popey> discovered the rotation bug about 10 mins before I saw your merge fixing it :)
<popey> so nice timing! :)
<gcollura> thanks to rpadovani, who saw the bug first :)
<popey> gcollura: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-14-150924.png
<popey> uh http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-14-150931.png
<popey> \o/
<gcollura> popey, which device are you testing? :p
<popey> uhhhh
<gcollura> ehehe
<popey> gcollura: seen calculations go off screen?
<popey> gcollura: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-01-14-151333.png
<popey> the 6 is _just_ off screen
<gcollura> popey, yep known bug :)
<popey> k
<popey> and we can't yet scroll that field, right?
<gcollura> yep you're right
<popey> k
<gcollura> too bad this upcoming weeks I'll be busy with my exams, so it will be difficult for me to make new features in calculator-app
<gcollura> s/this/these
<popey> Thanks for what you've done so far, good luck with the exams!
<gcollura> popey, thanks!
<gcollura> popey, btw, is the scrolling in calculator smooth enough?
<popey> gcollura: yes, its smooth even on this low end phone
<gcollura> ok great :)
<gcollura> mhall119, you may need another parameter in the avconv command
<gcollura> mhall119, like -filter:v "setpts=N/(fps*TB)" change fps with the number of frames you want in the converted video (this parameter must go after -i out)
<kalikiana> hm. I feel I should at this point report this weird button somewhere. in my update screen it says "5 updates are being installed..." - that's a lie, nothing is happening. unless I hit that red button first
<mhall119> gcollura: you can edit the page if it needs it, just login with your Ubuntu SSO account
<kalikiana> lost in translation apparently… for any other confused users of German locale https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1410871
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1410871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Puzzling red button says 5 updates are being installed in German locale" [High,New]
<gcollura> mhall119, are you using the avconv command or the mencoder one?
<mhall119> gcollura: I haven't tried either, I just copied what you told aquarius to use
<mhall119> on IRC
<mhall119> days ago
<gcollura> mhall119, ok I've updated the wiki page, feel free to correct it if you find any mistakes :)
<gcollura> popey, could you please update the mp status too https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-fix-keyboard-rotation/+merge/246430 ? then the bots can do their job :)
<popey> approved
<rpadovani> popey, could I suggest to add gcollura to calculator developers team?
<popey> +1
<gcollura> thanks popey
<popey> done
<gcollura> thanks popey rpadovani :)
<rpadovani> \o/
<rpadovani> gcollura, now you can review gang65 branches and I do not feel guilty because I don't have time to do it :D
<Laney> kalikiana: you can suggest new translations on LP, e.g: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/de/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=update
<gcollura> rpadovani, eheh :)
<t1mp> pmcgowan: hello. I had a look at this bug that you reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1402054
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402054 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Page header with no title does not have a back button" [High,In progress]
<t1mp> pmcgowan: the problem is there that the whole header is hidden when the title is set to ""
<t1mp> pmcgowan: I have a fix, but some apps might use that "feature" to intentionally hide the header
<pmcgowan> t1mp, I assume there is an easy way to properly not have a header
<pmcgowan> t1mp, may want to try out a bunch of apps from store  to see
<t1mp> pmcgowan: I have to add that easy way and make sure the apps will use it
<t1mp> pmcgowan: for now, I can make it so that the header is visible if there is a pageStack with depth>1, even if there is no title
<pmcgowan> t1mp, the only other thing I could think of is to add a new property like "show header when title is blank" so folks pt in for it
<pmcgowan> but seems the default should be to show it not the other way around
<t1mp> yes it seems more logical if the default is to show
<t1mp> then apps that want to hide the header will have to update the code, to set (probably) Page.head.visible to false instead of setting Page.title to ""
<popey> mzanetti: level 9 is hard!
<t1mp> pmcgowan: it was already known that setting the title to "" would be temporarily (before we had a proper header configuration api), but it has been like that for a while now
<pmcgowan> t1mp, ok not sure the best course then, may need to test some apps
<t1mp> pmcgowan: ok. I'll figure something out and test the apps with my solution
<pmcgowan> t1mp, ok thanks
<mzanetti> popey: muahaha
<mzanetti> popey: I'll try it after dinner. could be that I made it impossible with some tower fixes
<mzanetti> popey: but no... on medium it should definitely be possible
<mzanetti> think it's too hard? should I make it easier?
<popey> mzanetti: I've tried a few times, but it's the first level I've had to really try hard on
<aquarius> Am I dim? Is there no way to record sound from the mic with a QML app?
<nik90_> aquarius: nope, some other people found that the hard way
<aquarius> there isn't? that's a bit strange.
<nik90_> it is....may be we could ask someone to write a qml C++ plugin that we can all use
<aquarius> huh. Cordova apps can do it.
<aquarius> nik90_, what I wanted was basically a tiny voice control thing that lets me say "alarm, 30 minutes" which will then go off 30 minutes from now -- I use this for putting things in the oven
<aquarius> but QML can't record the mic, and HTML5 can't set alarms.
<aquarius> aha! I lie!
<aquarius> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/html5/sdk-14.10/AlarmApi.Alarm/
<nik90_> yeah, a very simple qml mic recording is very much required
<nik90_> I believe jono bacon wanted that
<nik90_> iirc
<nik90_> aquarius: hey, btw what's left in your branch?
<nik90_> is it ready to be merge?
<aquarius> as far as I am aware it is ready
<aquarius> unless I've missed something
<nik90_> okay, the only thing tht I haven't tested is uploading a community component
<nik90_> I will try a simple hello component
<aquarius> cool!
<aquarius> ok, html5 apps seem confusing. In particular, the default script seems to do a bunch of checking for cordova, and it's checking stuff that doesn't exist in index.html as far as I can tell.
<aquarius> daker, ping -- are you the html5 apps bloke? :)
<aquarius> hm. According to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/html-5/tutorials/cordova-camera-app-tutorial/ I shouldn't be using Ubuntu SDK to create a cordova app at all; I should be using the cordova command line tool. Is that right?
<aquarius> also, we have webkitSpeechRecognition in the browser, but it doesn't work.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: around?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what do you think about this sound for the cannon? http://www.freesound.org/people/ReadeOnly/sounds/186951/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, could work.
<mzanetti> have you tried it?
<mivoligo> no yet, just searching
<mivoligo> mzanetti: not bad when testing (on the level 9) ;) Goes well with the enemy explosion sound
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> btw. I figured I introduced a bug shortly before creating the package I distributed :/
<mzanetti> some towers are totally not behaving as they should
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that's on the phone only?
<mzanetti> no, it's in trunk too
<mzanetti> I've just fixed it...
<mzanetti> although I broke an animation again with that
<mzanetti> still fiddling around
<mivoligo> ok
<daker> aquarius: yo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm under impression that Electro does not really slow down the enemies, or if it does, it's not very visible
<mzanetti> yeah... 2 is not much
<aquarius> daker, heya! Is the "HTML app" option when creating a new project in Ubuntu SDK supposed to create a cordova app?
<mzanetti> once you upgrade it, it should become better
<mivoligo> mzanetti: right, with 3 is more visible
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I just thought it will be almost stopping those pesky enemies :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hehe, I remember in some early stages it could make them run backwards :D
<mivoligo> :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: to make them stop you need like 3 or 4 of the electro towers
<mzanetti> but it's possible
<mivoligo> first I need to bit that level 9!!!!
<daker> aquarius: no but in theory their is a "Add Cordova runtime to HTML5 project" menu item in Tools > Ubuntu.
<aquarius> daker, oh! really? I did not think to look for that.
<aquarius> daker, maybe a comment in the source about that would be cool :)
<daker> aquarius: well their should be a comment https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/add-doc-for-html5-cordova-import/+merge/227330
<aquarius> anyway, I have given up on the little app idea because qml can't use the mic and html just hangs half the time when I try it :(
<daker> aquarius: yes
<aquarius> daker, hm. Maybe what I have is older than that, but... I didn't have that comment, unless I'm blind
<daker> aquarius: for me too but i am running 14.10
<aquarius> I'm running 14.04. :)
<aquarius> but this stuff is in a PPA, I thought.
<aquarius> Still, if it's there, then great; other people won't be as confused as I was :)
<daker> aquarius: well i'll check with Alex
<aquarius> daker, no worries -- given that that's in trunk, it'll hit people's development environment eventually, so that problem's solved. :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: should I convert that sound to ogg before pushing?
<daker> aquarius: ha! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1338445/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338445 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Cordova runtime not installed when creating an HTML5 app template" [Undecided,Fix released]
<aquarius> yeah -- possibly some dots haven't been connected quite right
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes please
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just open it in audacity and export it again
<mzanetti> then you can also adjust its volume if its too loud compared to the others
<mivoligo> mzanetti: volume seams to be fine, I think
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, pushed :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll catch you tomorrow, see you o/
<daker> aquarius: that's why https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/revision/288
<mzanetti> mivoligo: bye
<daker> zbenjamin: do you know why cordova was removed ?
<aquarius> daker, I'm OK with cordova being removed, but it wasn't entirely removed: specifically, the default app.js file walks through index.html looking for a cordova.js script element. So I assumed that there was some way to provide it :)
<aquarius> if the answer is that "HTML5 app" in the Ubuntu SDK project creator does not and should not create Cordova apps and if you want a Cordova app then you use the command line cordova tool (as per developer.ubuntu.com) then I think that's OK, although we might wanna be clearer about it :)
<daker> i think so
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-15
<ahoneybun> popey,
<dholbach> good morning
<kalikiana> Laney: oh, I will do that then, thanks a lot!
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, I need perhaps another 30 mins to finish testing offline mode. Would you mind if I move the meeting time to start later?
<dpm> Otherwise, I'm happy to keep the time, but I'm still building the branch
<mzanetti> dpm: works for me
<dpm> great, thanks
<rpadovani> dpm, it's ok for me too :-)
<dpm> thanks rpadovani :)
<dpm> mzanetti, what will happen if I've got Reminders configured to use Evernote, then select "offline only", and then select my Evernote account? I'm guessing my notes won't be lost or there won't be a reupload of all notes, right?
<mzanetti> dpm: it's like switching accounts
<mzanetti> dpm: the other is completely separated from the other (except reminders in the calendar are saved for all accounts the same)
<dpm> mzanetti, ok
<dpm> mzanetti, it seems to lock up for me. I've got 2 accounts enabled: my personal one and evernote300. I switched from my personal to evernote300, which worked. Then switched to "offline only", which locked up the app, and then it crashed. Is there any way to debug this?
<dpm> other than just looking at the log
<mzanetti> dpm: running it in the debugger I guess
<dpm> hm, can't reproduce it now :(
<dpm> Restarting the app and doing the switch worked
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Super Bowl I Anniverary Day! :-P
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've finally passed the level 9 :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: did you upgrade?
<mzanetti> reminds me. need to distribute new packages
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what do you mean?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, beginning of the week I broke the lighthouse, boom box and hammersmith towers
<mzanetti> they were way too weak
<mzanetti> fixed that yesterday
<mivoligo> mzanetti: that might be the reason, I used boombox this time
<mzanetti> popey: mivoligo: rpadovani: update the game please. http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1.1_armhf.click
<mzanetti> (if you're installing it on a device that is)
<mzanetti> if you're compiling yourself from source, make sure to bzr pull the game, delete the data/lpbuild directory and run setupdata.py again
<popey> mzanetti: k
<mzanetti> ahayzen: update please: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1.1_armhf.click
<ahayzen> mzanetti, thanks :) ... that click is massive!
<mzanetti> ahayzen: yeah... I need to keep sounds compressed...
<mzanetti> ahayzen: to improve performance, the setupdata converts all sound effects to wav files
<mzanetti> I need to disable that for the soundtracks
<DanChapman> popey: you seem to be no longer in #dekko or #u-t-meeting are you joining the hangout?
<popey> ah yes, killed irc client, thanks!
<ahayzen> mzanetti, installing that click on device caused something to explode and crash lol
<mzanetti> ahayzen: define "something"
<ahayzen> mzanetti, "_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_ubuntu-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash"
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> odd
<ahayzen> mzanetti, while it was doing $ pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted /tmp/my.click
<mzanetti> popey: did it work for you? ^
<popey> yes
<ahayzen> mzanetti, well it 'worked'
<popey> i see no errors on either flo or krillin
<ahayzen> mzanetti, just while it was installing the CPU went mental as something else exploded lol
<popey> mzanetti: still says 0.1 in the about page
<mzanetti> right... I just bumped the package version to avoid confusion when installing
<mzanetti> still need to make the about page read it from the manifest file somehow
<dholbach> mhall119, how do we fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1409391?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409391 in Ubuntu App Developer site ""Page does not exist" error with cookies policy link" [High,Triaged]
<gcollura> popey, I know I must study for my exams, but this idea came in my mind and I had to write it down, could you please check it out if you have some spare time? https://code.launchpad.net/~gcollura/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot-delay-db-transactions/+merge/246565 :) thank you very much!
<popey> of course!
<popey> Get back to your studies! :D
<dholbach> balloons, what happened to https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-weather-app/reorganization-and-native-launcher/+merge/241  351?
<dholbach> err, sorry
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-weather-app/reorganization-and-native-launcher/+merge/241351
<davmor2> nik90_: the recurring alarm bug, the alarms are displayed correctly elsewhere it is only the clock app, so is it just a this alarm has gone off flag at fault rather than the data for the alarm in EDS?
<nik90_> davmor2: I am not too sure if the fault lies in the EDS data...since indicator-datetime shows the recurring alarm correctly
<nik90_> however clock app also reads and displays EDS data
<nik90_> ^^ they contradict one other so it is confusing :P
<nik90_> but i am pretty sure it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1362341
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362341 in Indicator Date and Time "OneTime alarms are not automatically dismissed or delete after they are triggered" [High,In progress]
<nik90_> somehow fixing that bug has resulted in a new issue
<davmor2> nik90_: nice
<nik90_> I have pinged charles. Will talk to him and see if we can find the issue
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: when I'm playing around with a local copy of the developer site- what's the default user/password for /admin?
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: if I log in using openid, I get redirected to a page where I have to log in using django auth
<dpm> dholbach, I think it's admin/password
<mhall119> dholbach: after you syncdb and migrate, run initdb
<mhall119> there is no default username/password, but initdb will setup the groups needed for django_openid_auth to give you access
<mhall119> you don't go directly to /admin/ either, use the django-cms toolbar
<nik90_> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90_: pong
<zsombi> nik90_: I know what you want
<nik90_> zsombi: I doubt it :P
<nik90_> I need your thoughts on something
<dholbach> mhall119, I used the instructions in the README.md file
<zsombi> nik90_: ah, ok :) I thought Alarms again :D
<nik90_> zsombi: charles has fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1362341 on his side.
<dholbach> but whatever I click in the toolbar, I get taken to the login page
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362341 in Indicator Date and Time "OneTime alarms are not automatically dismissed or delete after they are triggered" [High,In progress]
<nik90_> zsombi: well it is alarms ofc...
<nik90_> zsombi: however the UI needs to be refreshed on the clock app side of things...we discussed this earlier and we came to the conclusion that when clock app loses focus the alarm model can be reloaded to perform a ui refresh
<mhall119> dholbach: and you checked the team boxes during the SSO login process?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> hmmm...., not sure then what's going on
<mhall119> try logging out and back in?
<zsombi> nik90_: yes...
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, tried that as well
<dholbach> it was a fresh checkout
<mhall119> and you have cookies enabled, yes?
<dholbach> but I can try again and see if leaving out the dbbackup step will help
<nik90_> zsombi: however I am facing the issue that the alarm switches of all the alarms reinitiate their position when the user opens the indicator or returns to the clcok app
<dholbach> I never disabled them
<zsombi> nik90_: uhm... I don't get it
<nik90_> zsombi: since this is rtm we are talking about where your new alarm backend hasnt landed
<mhall119> ah, yeah, the sample data section may not be accurate anymore...
<zsombi> nik90_: so, is this caused by teh refresh() <
<zsombi> ?
<zsombi> nik90_: or by teh fact that the alarm is dismissed by the indicator?
<nik90_> zsombi: well the refresh() function is not available on ubuntu-rtm..so I am manually setting the listview model to null and then back to alarm data
<nik90_> ^^ when the clock app loses/gains focus
<zsombi> nik90_: it does not help, teh model won't be reloaded
<zsombi> nik90_: you'd need the refresh() to be there explicitly
<zsombi> nik90_: setting the ListView's model to null and back does not call the model refreshing
<nik90_> zsombi: EDS has already been updated by indicator-datetime and the model picks that up correctly though
<zsombi> nik90_: you'd need to delete teh model and reinstantiate it
<nik90_> zsombi: ok I will try that
<nik90_> atm the model is loaded using a QML Loader
<zsombi> ouh... so it means that the data is updated
<zsombi> nik90_: ah, ok, then it works as you desired
<nik90_> yeah the data is updated..just the UI is lagging behind
<zsombi> nik90_: and the ListView will refresh, and flicker
<nik90_> yup exactly
<zsombi> nik90_: well, s*t happens, as Forest Gump said :)
<nik90_> can I fix this in a smarter way to avoid the flicker issue :P
<nik90_> let me try the model reload to see if that helps
<dholbach> mhall119, with a fresh checkout, without dbbackup, I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9756120/
<zsombi> nik90_: nott really.... or with a huuuuge workaround: you copy AlarmModel data into a separate ListModel, and sync that...
<zsombi> nik90_: so then the current AlarmModel will be just a data bearer
<zsombi> nik90_: and you can no longer use Alarm as model element anymore
<nik90_> that's too much of a workaround
<zsombi> nik90_: yep
<zsombi> nik90_: or we take the Alarm fixes from Vivid to RTM
<nik90_> zsombi: you mean your new alarm backend?
<zsombi> nik90_: then you shoudl have all the fancy things there... though seemed to have probs in Vivid...
<nik90_> zsombi: no, there are lot of alarm issues in vivid
<zsombi> nik90_: yes, and had no time to check it yet
<nik90_> I still can edit an alarm time in vivid
<nik90_> zsombi: exactly..lets open that can of worms later when we have time for it
<nik90_> s/can edit/cannot edit
<zsombi> nik90_: we coudl tryu to expose the refresh() slot in RTM... but that will cause flickering as well, as calls clear(), which will invalidate the whole content, and your ListView will empty first, then refill
<dholbach> mhall119, also: do you know how we can fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1409391?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409391 in Ubuntu App Developer site ""Page does not exist" error with cookies policy link" [High,Triaged]
<zsombi> nik90_: so you'd be at the same situation as you are now
<nik90_> zsombi: well I can achieve the same with just 5 lines of code. So I rather use that than waste your time with backporting the refresh() function
<zsombi> :)
<zsombi> nik90_: have you had time to check teh new ListItem?
<nik90_> zsombi: no I haven't yet..although I have kept track of the commits to the sdk staging
<nik90_> I will see if I can check them out tomorrow
<zsombi> nik90_: if you branch staging now, and build it, you'd see a gallery item, you can try to check it, and see the API (make docs)
<zsombi> nik90_: I think the gallery change is even released now to Vivid
<nik90_> zsombi: I broke my vivid lxc container and have been meaning to recreate a new one..hence the delay in checking them out
<zsombi> nik90_: we have #76, 77, 78, 80, 82, 83 to come, and at the end (83) ListItem reordering (dragMode) is also gonna be available
<nik90_> hmm I am suprised that developer.ubuntu.com is not pointing yet to the new 15.04 qml api docs
<zsombi> nik90_: I'll try to create a video with teh features, hope to have some time in the near future
<dholbach> mhall119, ok, the 'trans' bug I fixed in an MP
<dholbach> still I can't log in - let me see if I can find it
<zsombi> nik90_: most probably because due to RTM, we are still having 1.1 open
<nik90_> ah ok
<zsombi> ok, eod now
<nik90_> bye
<zsombi> nik90_: take care!
<nik90_> you too..talk to you later
<mhall119> dholbach: I'll look into the bug, but I have a fix for the blog and sub-nav ready so if it'll take all day ot fix it I'mgoing to package up this release firs
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/missing-load-i18n-in-template/+merge/246583 is the fix I mentioned - it's tiny and it can wait if necessary
<dholbach> it's just that I'm seeing a login failure for some reason
<dholbach> it's bizarre
<dholbach> aha!
<dholbach> I just tried in firefox
<dholbach> where I got a message saying that some parts are going via http as opposed to https
<dholbach> it could be that a plugin I'm using in chromium blocked this
<dholbach> and that's how I ended up not being logged in
<dholbach> mhall119, ^
<dholbach> so ignore me for nwo
<mhall119> can do :)
<dholbach> thought so ;-)
<mhall119> dholbach: didn't realize you had an MP already, merged it into trunk
<dholbach> woohoo!
<_gpg_> hi
<_gpg_> hi
<_gpg_> i was reading i18n.tr and i'd like to know if it was designed with dynamyc language change in mind, any idea please ?
<_gpg_> many API's include "at the time when the QML application is started" sentence giving the feeling that if you need to change the language you have to restart your application
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ do you know how that works?
<dpm> _gpg_, dynamic language change is currently not possible. Generally, if you change the language on system settings, you'll need to restart the phone for the new language to be used
<dpm> we did look into that,
<dpm> but it turned out to be quite complex
<dpm> I can't find the bug right now
<_gpg_> dpm: think about Ubuntu in Pone/TV/Car/Airplanes :)
<dpm> _gpg_, you don't need to convince me, I do want it to happen too :)
<dpm> however, for the first phone release it's something that won't be included
<_gpg_> i see, thanks
<mhall119> _gpg_: how often do you change languages on those?
<dpm> I'm not sure about the others, but I'm guessing it's most common on airplanes
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach: any other code fixed to lp:developer-ubuntu-com before I request a deployment?
<dholbach> mhall119, no, not for now
<mhall119> oh, favicon, let me see if I can fix that
<dholbach> mhall119, are you looking at the "broken link to legal page" bug too?
<mhall119> no
<dholbach> mhall119, ok... I just saw the bug and had no idea how to fix it
<mhall119> dholbach: what bug #?
<dholbach> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1409391
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409391 in Ubuntu App Developer site ""Page does not exist" error with cookies policy link" [High,Triaged]
<dholbach> balloons, you pinged me about the weather app at some stage - it looks like the MP is still up: https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-weather-app/reorganization-and-native-launcher/+merge/241351
<dholbach> balloons, I'm not sure what to do about it, but didn't want to leave it sitting there
<balloons> dholbach, ack, let's look
<mhall119> dholbach: ah, if it's in developer.u.c/assets/ then it's something for the web-team to fix
<dholbach> mhall119, ah... ok
<mhall119> not sure what project that would be, ask tayna maybe?
<balloons> dholbach, I rebuilt it to see the errors. I assume your packaging fixes should have worked
<mhall119> /assets/ requests are redirected to assets.ubuntu.com/
<dholbach> mhall119, will ping them
<dholbach> balloons, I looked at it weeks ago - just saw an old mail in my inbox and thought I'd check
<mhall119> dpm: can you get be chinese translations for the string "Blog" to use in the menu?
<mhall119> also, did you guys see https://medium.com/@brunn/how-to-get-honest-user-feedback-646a28fb78ff ?
<mhall119> bzoltan: is there an API for an application to get a device-unique ID?
<mhall119> beuno: ^^ don't you have to do this for the store scope?
<beuno> push does it
<mhall119> right, Tommy mentions that, but it requires the user has setup their U1 account
<beuno> maybe, probably
<bzoltan> mhall119:  try like this - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+junk/SystemInfo/view/head:/ui/DeviceTab.qml
<bzoltan> mhall119: I used to play with it some time ago
<mhall119> bzoltan: DeviceInfo is from QtSystemInfo?
<bzoltan> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> bzoltan is that not an officially supported API? It's not on the developer portal
<bzoltan> mhall119:  it is certainly available on the device
<bzoltan> mhall119:  as the system settings is importing it
<bzoltan> mhall119:  but it is not present in the SDK seeds ... what is a bug indeed. Thanks for discovering it. I will fix it.
<Purebe|Work> Hello!  Anyone have any idea how to launch a full screen program from a script, while another full screen program is running, without causing ubuntu to flash the desktop?
<mhall119> dholbach: blog fixes are on http://91.189.93.108:8080/zh-cn/community/blog/
<mhall119> going to file an RT for staging/production deployment now
<dholbach> mhall119, which blog fixes?
<mhall119> dholbach: allowing us to separate english and chinese entries
<dholbach> ahhh great
<dholbach> you're a hero
<dholbach> liuxg will be please to hear :)
<mhall119> rpadovani: am I doing something wrong, or is there no way to close the sqrt( on the calculator reboot?
<mhall119> oh, swipe the keyboard sideways, I see now
<rpadovani> mhall119, anyway, interesting feedback :-)
<mhall119> rpadovani: my big complaint right now is how much you have to flip the keyboard back and forth to do something like cos(45)<equals>
<mhall119> -> cos( <- 45 -> ) <- =
<mhall119> I have no idea how to make that better though
<rpadovani> mhall119, try to rotate the device ;-)
<mhall119> I saw that, yeah, that's quite nice (and also ruled out by initial suggesting of putting [=] on both sides
<rpadovani> mhall119, btw, thanks for spamming my blog around :D
<mhall119> always happy to spam stuff like that around :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__, I showed off your game to someone yesterday, he liked it!
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, awesome thanks :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__, to show off some awesome Bacon2D
<ahoneybun> ahayzen__, but of course :)
<ahayzen__> ahoneybun, bacon2d is awesome :)
<ahoneybun> yep for sure
<Purebe|Work> Hey, so, if you're running a script that's basically nohup x &; pkill y; nohup y &; sleep 5s; pkill x
<Purebe|Work> once a minute roughly
<Purebe|Work> and that script is called Z, and program y runs "sh Z" every ~minute to call that script
<Purebe|Work> is that some kind of a race condition?
<Purebe|Work> because, I don't see why it wouldn't work (probably because I'm misunderstanding something fundamental about linux and it's shell)
<Purebe|Work> and it works fine for a few minutes, but eventually the sync gets messed up and x or y gets run or killed before it's supposed to and things go to hell
<ahoneybun> can scopes login to a account?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes!
<ahoneybun> mhall119, cool I'm looking at making a Steam scope
<ahoneybun> like you could look though their database and see if a said game had linux support
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, yes it can https://github.com/rschroll/gmail-scope
<ahoneybun> thanks rpadovani I was also looking at this https://github.com/Micahnator/Panpipe/blob/master/panpipe.qml too
<mhall119> ahoneybun: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Y_ORqjD9g&list=PL-qBHd6_LXWYSvPX1uyD5ADBMhl41zbcw&index=5
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, maybe you could provide some help since I know nothing of using scopes
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, well, I never used account in a scope, but if you have a question feel free to ask :-)
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, for now I just want to make it read the steam game database then worry about login and such :)
<ahoneybun> I have never used APIs or anything lol
<ahoneybun> well the ubuntu touch apis lol
<rpadovani> ahoneybun, I used this guide: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/write-a-json-scope-in-cpp/
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, lol I just started downloading the branch for that lol
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, does this look like the right place for what I want in a scope? https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_Web_API
<nik90_> hey guys, my mind kind of blanked out :P... what's the command to ssh into the device?
<nik90_> obviously adb shell will work..but there was a ssh command as well
<DanChapman> phablet-shell
<DanChapman> nik90_: ^^
<nik90_> DanChapman: thnx a lot. Cant believe that slipped my mind
<DanChapman> :-D
<ahoneybun> Steam wants me to enter a domain name to get the api key
 * ahoneybun thinks twitter api would be easier to use
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, I;m thinking of making a twitter scope now lol steam does not have apis to use in this case I think
<ahoneybun> I don't even know what to look for in the api
<ahoneybun> I'm getting so many errors
<ahoneybun> I'll be back got class
<Purebe|Work> Anyone know a method of forcing the shell to block until a process had finished loading?
<Purebe|Work> has finished*
<gcollura> beuno, I saw your latest email in the mailing list. how this change will affect existing apps with their configurations saved to .local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.blabla../ ? all user configurations will be lost if the app domain changes, right?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-16
<beuno_> gcollura, hey
<beuno_> it doesn't affect existing apps at all
<ahoneybun> anyone still online to help out with a twitter scope?
<nik90_> zsombi: ping
<nik90_> Good Morning
<zsombi> nik90_: good :)
<nik90_> zsombi: hey, I noticed a different behaviour in the listitem in rtm and in vivid currently which is causing my clock app qml tests to fail. (I am not referring to the new listitems)
<zsombi> nik90_: that's weird, because all changes in RTM are also synched to vivid
<nik90_> I am using a ListItem.Standard + Control (Switch) where in rtm, the user can click anywhere in the listitem to enable/disable the switch. While in vivid, they have to explicitly click the switch to enable/disable it.
<zsombi> nik90_: aaah, yers
<nik90_> and my qml tests click in the middle of the listitem and thereby work on rtm as expected but fail in jenkins since it runs vivid
<zsombi> nik90_: that behavior is a bug in RTM
<nik90_> really?
<zsombi> nik90_: yes
<nik90_> It seems a bit of a inconvenience to press on the tiny switch box explictily to enable it
<zsombi> nik90_: I'll try to find the bug
<zsombi> nik90_: well, it is also inconvenient to alter a state of a component if you tap anywhere on teh item :)
<nik90_> :P
<zsombi> nik90_: and teh checkbox is big enough to aim it ;)
<nik90_> zsombi: well it was made smaller in vivid
<zsombi> nik90_: the new ListItem behaves teh same
<nik90_> anyway I will adapt my qml tests to the new behaviour
<zsombi> nik90_: yes, but not much smaller :P
<zsombi> nik90_: however, with the new ListItem you can have that behavior, simpli toggle teh state of teh CheckBox in onClicked, and saionara
<zsombi> nik90_: I'm really curious to see your feedback on the new ListItem API....
<nik90_> hmm that's true
<nik90_> zsombi: oh I checked out the demo of the new listitem in the sdk gallery. I will check out the API today with some sample apps to get a feel for them
<zsombi> nik90_: the current staging does not contain teh whole API yet, i.e. select and drag modes are not there, pressAndHold is also missing, etc
<nik90_> yeah I am keeping track of your branches
<zsombi> nik90_: you can have as many actions as you want in both leading and trailing side
<zsombi> nik90_: you can show them each differently
<nik90_> so I just import Ubuntu.Components 1.2 with the ubuntu-14.10 framework to get the new listitems?
<zsombi> nik90_: more, you can define your own style to trigger the actions!
<nik90_> cool
<zsombi> nik90_: unfortunately it is not enough... you need to use ListItem from Ubuntu.Components
<nik90_> ok
<zsombi> nik90_: I am still trying to find out whether we could put that as base for teh old ListItems, for a sake of transitions, but that might not be possible as I might not be able to support all the API there
<zsombi> nik90_: and we still need the layouts, this ListItem is an empty dude, does nothing
<zsombi> nik90_: with teh layout I mean :D
<nik90_> ack,
<zsombi> nik90_: and yes, one more thing: the current style implementation of the leading/trailing actions triggers teh action when the snap out animation completes
<zsombi> nik90_: the deletion must be handled by you guys
<zsombi> nik90_: as well as teh animation
<zsombi> nik90_: but, tbh, the current ListItem's doing teh delete animation is a bad practice
<nik90_> oh
<zsombi> nik90_: ListView has removeDisplaced transition, that should be used!
<nik90_> true
<nik90_> that should be ok..although now that I think about it, the delete animation was never explicitly mentioned by the designers
<zsombi> nik90_: and, UbuntuListView will have the moveDisplaced animation set by default, so when you drag, that will be doing the animation for you
<zsombi> nik90_: no more need for DelegateGroups to track selected items
<zsombi> nik90_: ListView.ViewItems.selectedIndexes (the name might change) will have the indices selected
<nik90_> oh yeah the new listitems provides multiselect mode ... sweet!
<nik90_> I have a separate clock vivid branch where I can try these new experimental listitems and remove our custom implementations of it.
<zsombi> nik90_: dragging is on your hands, you get ListView.ViewItems.onDraggingStarted() and onDraggingUpdated() signals, where the first one can be use to pose restrictions on the dragging  and the second one is mandarory to implement and you will there decide when to move teh model
<zsombi> nik90_: like in start signal you can restrict moving elements out of a section for instance
<zsombi> nik90_: or lock teh first n items in a ListView from being dragged at all
<nik90_> ah ok
<zsombi> nik90_: I hoipe you guys are gonna like it :)
<nik90_> zsombi: well it is getting a ton of features..what's not to like in them :P
<nik90_> s/getting/got
<zsombi> nik90_: :D
<zsombi> you never know...
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> popey: Here is the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-alarm-page-ui-correctly/+merge/246657 that fixes the alarm page ui refresh as promised in the meeting yesterday.
<dholbach> good morning
<nik90_> dholbach: good morning :)
<nik90_> and also Happy B'day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dholbach> thanks nik90_ - and good morning to you too
<AkivaAvraham> morning
<justCarakas> morning
<popey> thanks nik90
<nik90> popey: mind kicking jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-alarm-page-ui-correctly/+merge/246657
<popey> sure
<nik90> thnx
<popey> running...
<nik90> popey: hey, who in the QA team familiar with autopilot is online at this time? I would generally ask balloons, but I would presume he's not online yet
<popey> nik90: brendand
<nik90> popey: cool, thnx
<nik90> brendand: ping
<brendand> nik90, hey
<AkivaAvraham> nik90, did you see my new autopilot plugin?
<nik90> brendand: hey, I am getting a AP failure on jenkins that I am unable to resolve. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/698/?
<nik90> brendand: the video log doesnt seem to open for me either
<nik90> AkivaAvraham: erm no I didnt...got a link?
<AkivaAvraham> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTNWyXj94HE&feature=share
<AkivaAvraham> nik90, wip; working on getting autopilot to be autodetected,
<popey> nik90: he's on a video call right now.
<nik90> popey: ack.
<AkivaAvraham> and something else... in any case; its working right now, and it allows you to run autopilot from the sdk.
<nik90> AkivaAvraham: Is this something we could see merged into qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu in the future?
<AkivaAvraham> nik90, yes, if I can satisfy the two requirements layed out by bzoltan_
<AkivaAvraham> auto detection and... what was it...
<AkivaAvraham> oh and running on devices
<AkivaAvraham> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/trunk
 * nik90 watches the video
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Hot and Spicy Foods Day! :-D
<AkivaAvraham> JamesTait, If you are anything, you are predictable and reliable.
<AkivaAvraham> You never miss a beat in your greetings.
<JamesTait> AkivaAvraham, I'm reading "You should have gone for Nothing Day". ;)
<AkivaAvraham> o_o
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<nik90> AkivaAvraham: the plugin look pretty cool. Nice work!
<AkivaAvraham> nik90, thanks. Now I just need to become better versed in c++ classes, namely how to gain access to qtcreator's currently opened projects.
<nik90> it would be nice to add a new button to the left sidebar where in that tab, devs can see the list of tests, test logs and other stuff
<AkivaAvraham> nik90, yah I was thinking that too.
<brendand> nik90, the videos do seem to be broken
<brendand> nik90, you'd need someone with jenkins expertise to see why they can't be downloaded
<AkivaAvraham> nik90, as it stands, the latest version will check mark the test you ran, and seems to work well as is.
<nik90> brendand: yeah...so I tried running the tests locally, but the repeating alarms tests fail for me ... let me paste the output
 * nik90 brendand: just the last few lines of ap fail log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9760705/
<nik90> brendand: and I am pretty sure that this has nothing to do with my MP.. I will try with trunk just to confirm that
<brendand> nik90, locally on desktop or mako?
<nik90> brendand: locally on desktop
<nik90> the clock app starts with the a white screen and then immediately ends
<bzoltan_> nik90: I am in :) but this test importing feature should be integrated to the active open project. So we should not have a separate "open" path ... I open a project and I want to see the tests on a Tests tab. And when I say "Run tests" then the tests are executed on the device what is assigned to the selected Kit. So it all comes together to the same flow.
<nik90> brendand: I think something is wrong with my test environment
<nik90> bzoltan_: cool.. makes sense
<mzanetti> popey: rpadovani: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1.2_armhf.click
<popey> hah, haven't had time to play with the last one yet!
<popey> :)
<sturmflut-work> I intend to build a cheap Network Scanner app, but QtNetwork doesn't support ICMP. Are there any other approaches besides calling /"bin/ping" using QProcess and parsing its output?
<AkivaAvraham> Finally!  Okay remember; reference error is a dependency issue in .pro >:S
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<AkivaAvraham> pang
<mivoligo> :)
<AkivaAvraham> ;)
<mivoligo> Any native English speaker please help. Is it a proper sentence: „You have collected all the stars playing at easy difficulty”?
<AkivaAvraham> mivoligo, mmmm its decent, but a bit fandangled.
<AkivaAvraham> First of all, ",," is incorrect.
<AkivaAvraham> ;)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey ho
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hey
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'd like to show you my first end of the game proposition
 * mzanetti leaves the native english speakers precedence
<mivoligo> AkivaAvraham: what are the other problems
<AkivaAvraham> "You have collected every star on "Easy Difficulty" " is one way perhaps
<AkivaAvraham> mivoligo, -at +on
<AkivaAvraham> -all the stars +each star || +every star  -- if you want it to be shorter.
<mzanetti> shouldn't we perhaps use "easy mode" instead of "easy difficulty"
<AkivaAvraham> ^
 * mzanetti finds difficulty a strange word for some reason :D
<mivoligo> AkivaAvraham: does not need to be very short
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> AkivaAvraham: here you'll get an updated package for your help: mivoligo: ah great. I've enabled full screen mode
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> sorry. wrong paste :D
<AkivaAvraham> I would almost be tempted to take out "On easy mode" or "On easy difficulty", but rather make it an achievement.
<mzanetti> http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.machines-vs-machines_0.1.2_armhf.click
<AkivaAvraham> so
<AkivaAvraham> Achievement: Easy Mode - "Collected every star!"
<AkivaAvraham> mivoligo, in any case, you can go with your original, just replace "at" with "on"
<mivoligo> AkivaAvraham: I'd prefer it to be a sentence
<AkivaAvraham> "at" implies a location.
<AkivaAvraham> "Easy Difficulty" is not a location.
<justCarakas> mzanetti maybe also include something to force it in landscape because portait is too small on the phone, buttens overlap
<AkivaAvraham> blah blah blah - oh btw!  Do you have any screenshots?
<mivoligo> AkivaAvraham: „you have collected every star playing on easy mode” is that good?
<justCarakas> also a mute button would be nice
<AkivaAvraham> Why are the quotes on the bottom?
<justCarakas> now I can't play it at work during my break because there are always sounds coming trough even togh I set my volume to 0
<mivoligo> AkivaAvraham: there won't be any quotes
<AkivaAvraham> mivoligo, yep its fine!
<mivoligo> AkivaAvraham: great, thanks :) „„„„„„„„„ „„„„ :D
<mzanetti> justCarakas: can't force it to landscape atm
<AkivaAvraham> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<mzanetti> justCarakas: not supported, or am I missing something?
<mzanetti> justCarakas: there are sound settings
<mivoligo> mzanetti: see finish-easy in the drive
<mzanetti> mivoligo: nice :) I like the popcorn bag with stars
<mzanetti> mivoligo: could the well-done banner have some fewer corners? :D
<mivoligo> ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no ribbon effect, you mean
<mzanetti> ribbon effect?
<mzanetti> I mean more like this: http://www.vectorfree.com/media/vectors/fancy-banner-vectors.jpg
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ak, you like it to be more round
<mzanetti> mivoligo: having some broken enemies and parts from the explosion effect laying around would be cool
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes, but for easy mode, just a popcorn :D
<mzanetti> ah ok :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: from a technical point of view I think to make its width and height same as level backgrounds, so we can adjust it in the same way to the screen. What do you think?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: +1
<AkivaAvraham> nik90, ping  - do you know if there is a mandatory filename for autopilot? I am trying to catch whether a project has an autopilot suite in it.
<AkivaAvraham> popey, ^ same question to you.
<popey> ← Not an autopilot expert.
<popey> ^ brendand
<AkivaAvraham> ty
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, the convention is to have a directory called autopilot, but it is not technically necessary
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, what about an __init__.py?
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, but it is necessary to derive your test classes from 'AutopilotTestCase' so you could grep for that
<AkivaAvraham> mmmm wish I had more than a convention.
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, __init__.py is a python thing not autopilot
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, Yah I know. my goof.
<AkivaAvraham> hmmmm okay ; is that AutopilotTestCase going to be in a .py file?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: take a look at the second version in the drive
<justCarakas> mzanetti: I have seen apps where you get an animation telling you to turn the device if it is in landscape, maybe you can try something like that ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'd like to keep it rather simple for the easy mode :)
<mzanetti> justCarakas: hmm... there should be.
<mzanetti> justCarakas: which version do you have?
<mzanetti> the info dialog just says 0.1, check the click package's version you installed
<mzanetti> 0.1.1 doesn't have it, 0.1.2 should have it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: better, but it's still a bit straight imo
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok ok :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the banner gives the impression that it's made of fabric, yet it's totally straight like some solid material
<mzanetti> know what I mean?
<mivoligo> I know :)
<AkivaAvraham> okay .py files it is :)
<AkivaAvraham> ah I guess not all projects have the python tests included in their projects.
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, good suggestion on the grep
<mivoligo> mzanetti: check the version 3
<mzanetti> mivoligo: now we're talking :)
<mivoligo> :D
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I also have a nice outro music :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great!
<joe> how do we import the example in qtcreator
<justCarakas> mzanetti: I had 0.1 I now installed 0.1.2 but that one wont start
<justCarakas> nexus 4
<mzanetti> strange
<mzanetti> justCarakas: you sure you refreshed the home screen?
<mzanetti> or rebooted?
<justCarakas> I havent rebooted
<justCarakas> Ill try that later
<mzanetti> if the app version changes, the apps scope won't pick it up
<justCarakas> ok :)
<mzanetti> pull it down to refresh it, it should work
<mzanetti> alecu_: ^ :)
<justCarakas> thx that worked
<alecu_> justCarakas: did you install the click from the cmdline, or from the store?
<justCarakas> cmdline
<om26er> artmello, Hi! can you tell if gallery is a click package ?
<artmello> om26er: yes, it is
<om26er> artmello, oh, ok. I found the click package in the sheet.
<om26er> artmello, how do I install the click with right permissions ?
<artmello> pkcon install-local com.ubuntu.gallery<version>.click --allow-untrusted
<dpm> mzanetti, rpadovani, I had a chat with Penk and cwayne last night. It seems Penk is no longer working on the scope. What I've done is to grab the code from the private branch and put it in a reminders-app branch, so that we can merge it from there
<dpm> I've just rearrange the layout, so it does not even build yet, but I'll see if I can get it to build and include it in the click package this weekend
<dpm> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/scope
<mzanetti> dpm: this doesn't look right: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/scope/files/head:/src/scope/data/
<mzanetti> dpm: also it doesn't use the libqevernote yet (and with it no cache or offline mode)
<elopio> kenvandine: it seems the job for system settings is broken at some point in the lab.
<mzanetti> dpm: might be a nice task for rpadovani once he's done with exams. let's see if he's willing to pick it up.
<dpm> mzanetti, there seems to be 2 .ini files too much you mean? As I said, I just copied over the code and rearranged the layout to have it in a reminders-app branch
<kenvandine> elopio, yeah, i asked for cihelp
<elopio> kenvandine: I was told last week that somebody from ci was going to fix it. But it seems you will need to poke the vanguard again.
<kenvandine> elopio, the tests pass though :)
<kenvandine> elopio, i poked them an hour ago
<elopio> kenvandine: ok, you are two steps ahead.  I'll just shut up :)
<kenvandine> elopio, don't do that :)
<kenvandine> elopio, i wanted to ask you about a similar question to what we talked about yesterday
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah... looks like there are generated files comitted.. but yeah, I guess this needs to be reworked quite a lot
<kenvandine> to get the about page tests to pass in rtm, i had to make a change to the page validation stuff
<kenvandine> ItemPage vs. PageComponent
<kenvandine> one works in vivid
<kenvandine> and the other works in rtm
<elopio> kenvandine: do you have different branches for vivid and rtm?
<kenvandine> elopio, yes, we have quite a delta too
<kenvandine> elopio, hoping to sync after the 30th
<kenvandine> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-less_flaky/revision/960
<kenvandine> elopio, i had to do that to get tests to pass on rtm
<kenvandine> but the same change breaks tests on vivid...
<kenvandine> elopio, any insight?
<elopio> kenvandine: you could do a trick, like putting on the validate_dbus_object:
<elopio> if name == 'PageComponent' or name == 'ItemPage':
<elopio>     return True.
<kenvandine> that would help for sync, but i'm more concerned about why...
<kenvandine> perhaps something else in the sdk that differs?
<elopio> kenvandine: but this generally means that your QMLs are different between the two versions. If you have different versions, the versions of the tests should be different too. That's lot saner than making a test that adapts to all the possible versions.
<elopio> kenvandine: we would have to check the code. But it's like this:
<elopio> when you have a qml file that extends from PageComponent, qt reports it to autopilot as being named 'PageComponent'
<kenvandine> i'd be surprised if that differs between rtm and vivid
<elopio> once you add a property to that qml file, qt no longer considers it a PageComponent, it reports it to autopilot as being named just like the qml file.
<kenvandine> i'll double check
<elopio> kenvandine: one second to give you a link...
<kenvandine> thx
<elopio> kenvandine: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/revision/1228#plugins/about/PageComponent.qml
<elopio> kenvandine: when jgdx added that modemsSorted property, he changed the type we see in the qml tree.
<elopio> it's a little crazy what we can introspect out of the running app. That's why we added the validate_dbus method.
<kenvandine> elopio, oh... so just adding that property do a PageComponent did that?
<elopio> kenvandine: yes. If you just inherit using the existing properties, it will be named as the parent.
<elopio> if you extend adding new properties, it will be named as your qml file.
<kenvandine> wait... in trunk it matches PageComponent
<kenvandine> in rtm it matches ItemPage
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> nm
<kenvandine> i see your point :)
<kenvandine> i thought this fix landed in rtm though... i'll double check that backport
<elopio> kenvandine: generally, it will be because you didn't land the same things in the two branches. So my recomendation is to keep the tests different as you are keeping the QMLs different.
<elopio> sometimes, it will be harder.
<elopio> like the change comes from the SDK, or from an even deeper dependency.
<kenvandine> elopio, indeed
<elopio> in that case, we can use tricks to keep the tests working with the same code for two versions.
<kenvandine> elopio, i see, that wasn't backported yet
<kenvandine> man i hate having this delta!
<elopio> kenvandine: tell me about that! we have to automate a sanity suite that works on rtm and vivid, so if we have a test that uses unity, an indicator and an app, sometimes we find that the versions for the three are different.
<kenvandine> elopio, ugh... no fun
<daker> aquarius: official response https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1338445/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338445 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Cordova runtime not installed when creating an HTML5 app template" [Undecided,Fix released]
<aquarius> daker, ah, ok
<aquarius> I shall comment
<daker> aquarius: if you want :)
<aquarius> done so, just so the app.js gets fixed :)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, dpm I'll take a look :-)
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, mmmm I found an autopilot test that does not have AutopilotTestCase in it :/
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, do tell
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, its in one of the templates. I have an untitled project here.... nothing. Let me double check though.
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, confirmed. I picked the first template, and created a new project
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, the template had two tests, and not once did they have the term AutopilotTestCase
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, do you know if there is a neccessarry import perhaps?
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, can you pastebin the files?
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, do you want my grep output, or the test files?
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, the files
<AkivaAvraham> sure
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9762434/
<AkivaAvraham> both files are in one pb
<mhall119> dpm: latest devportal code is in production
<mhall119> I've setup the blog in chinese, and added one article to it for now: https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/community/blog/
<mhall119> I've also set every other article to the English category so it they show up properly
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, bb in 30 minutes.
<doflaherty> how well supported are svg images in scopes?  I'm trying out a clippath but it doesn't actually clip and shows the whole image
<dpm> awesome, thanks mhall119
<dpm> mhall119, could you set up the "Keep up-to-date" section on the front d.u.c page to show only the Chinese blog posts? For the "Keep up-to-date", "Latest from the blog" and "Latest events" texts, you can use the English text, and I'll update it with the Chinese translation
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, so whats the deal with the tests?
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, yeah, see they derive from UbuntuUIToolkitAppTestCase
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, you could grep for autopilot (lowercase) as well
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, but it is possible to write a valid set of autopilot tests without mentioning the word autopilot anywhere in your code
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, I'm afraid of having multiple results.
<AkivaAvraham> lol blast
<balloons> lol
<mhall119> dpm: done, but the latest articles on the chinese page is still showing everything, I suspect it's cached it from before I added the filtering
<AkivaAvraham> I could brute force "autopilot list [folder name]" recursively I suppose... See any issue with that?
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, ^
<nik90> balloons: ping
<dpm> mhall119, I had some issues with the filtering when I added the section on the English page. I wasn't sure if it was the caching or a bug in the filters
<balloons> nik90, pong! How is 2015 for you? :)
<brendand> AkivaAvraham, it's a long story
<nik90> balloons: hey, 2015 seems ok..started of a bit busy :) How about you?
<balloons> nik90, eventful for me as well, but much better now
<nik90> balloons: wait you injured your arm, how is it now?
<nik90> iirc
<balloons> nik90, yes my wrist. It's doing much better now and I'm typing with it ;-)
<dpm> mhall119, http://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/blog gives me 404
<mhall119> as it should, is there a link pointing there?
<balloons> I was concerned / afraid I had broken it and didn't have use of it for several weeks
<dpm> mhall119, I thought you had added /blog to the navigation
<mhall119> dpm: the blog location is https://developer.ubuntu.com/zh-cn/community/blog/
<nik90> balloons: you always injure your arm
<nik90> glad its all better now
<balloons> nik90, I'm abusive.. be nicer to your body
<balloons> ty
<nik90> :D
<nik90> hey I need some help with a MP jenkins failure
<nik90> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-alarm-page-ui-correctly/+merge/246657
<AkivaAvraham> brendand, :o lol   I didn't think it'd be this hard. bzoltan_ zbenjamin  -- for the autopilot plugin; it appears that detecting tests is a tad bit hard due to the fact that you can write tests without using the words "autopilot" among other things. Got any suggestions?
<nik90> balloons: in the jenkins report, I cannot see the video for some reason..and also the failure is unexpected
<dpm> mhall119, ah, on the English site we've got http://developer.ubuntu.com/blog
<AkivaAvraham> up until this point, I have been grepping for keywords that would indicate the project has an Autopilot test suite in it.
<balloons> AkivaAvraham, technically we encourage authors to layout there directories a certain way
<balloons> but if python exists in the project, a __init__.py file exists; that's pretty indicative
<balloons> aka, tests/autopilot
<mhall119> dpm: the properl location of the english blog is https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/community/blog/
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, yah, just not neccessarily needed. i think Ive actually come across some tests that don't have __init__.py
<mhall119> /blog/ is there to work around a bug in the zinnia/django-cms plugin
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, but the .py is basically neccessary.
<mhall119> /blog/ will actually show everything, english and chinese
<dpm> ok
<balloons> AkivaAvraham, a __init__.py is absolutely required; autopilot runs python packages
<AkivaAvraham> perhaps .py and grep "autopilot" should be reasonable enough.
<mhall119> I couldn't find a better workaround than this
<balloons> so nik90 I see http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/698/?
<nik90> balloons: yup
<balloons> and I can see the ogv's
<balloons> so?
<nik90> the video links dont work
<nik90> though
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, sec; i'll try to see if I can find the test without an __init__.py
<balloons> nik90, I can see them. are you using firefox?
<nik90> balloons: no chrome atm
 * nik90 tries using firefox
<balloons> nik90, yea I remember chrome not supporting embedded ogv's happily
<balloons> nik90, you can always download them and run them locally if needed
<nik90> ok
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham: I have not studied yet the issue. No idea what would be the best way to discover autopilot tests of an app.
<nik90> balloons: hmm I have an interesting failure point. The AP tests fails to save an alarm while another qml test doing exactly the same, passes.
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, blast, it appears you are correct, which is a good thing for me
<nik90> balloons: I have created a MP with just the trunk and seeing if the ap tests pass there
<balloons> AkivaAvraham, lol, it's funny you would want the opposite; it makes it easy for you to find them
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, will you accept the patch if I am able to catch 99% of the tests, ignoring the insane people who decide not to have __init__.py, and actively change their autopilot tests to never include the word "autopilot" at any point?
<balloons> nik90, interesting indeed
<balloons> nik90, I can generate a trunk run one sec
<balloons> no need for an mp
<AkivaAvraham> balloons, I'll show you; I'll find happiness in how wrong I was, just so you don't have the satisfaction of being so right.
<nik90> balloons: trunk qml tests pass on rtm (utopic) but fail on jenkins (vivid). I have fixed that in the MP I linked before.
<nik90> now only the AP tests remain
<balloons> AkivaAvraham, that's the spirit. I enjoy being wrong more than being right. (It's a way of coping with the fact you I am wrong so often)
<AkivaAvraham> lol
<mhall119> beuno: so am I reading this email correct, my application will change from com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit to ureadit.mhall119?
<mhall119> and does this affect everywhere APP_ID is used, or only click package names?
<mhall119> for example, QML apps use APP_ID in their MainView to identify with Mir/Unity what app they belong to
<mhall119> and that, in turn, set's the Qt Application class's organizationName and applicationName
<beuno> mhall119, it doesn't change, no
<beuno> existing apps don't change at all
<beuno> new apps, however, will use the new format
<mhall119> but just for package name, not anywhere else, right?
<mhall119> this seems potentially disruptive, as the APP_ID format was supposed to be the standard used by everything
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham: Let me see the merge request :) Usually I do not like hackish workarounds ... but let's see
<nik90> anyone here running a vivid phone?
<bzoltan_> nik90:  me
<bzoltan_> nik90:  nexus
<nik90> bzoltan_: mind running this MP on your phone and create a repeating alarm? https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-alarm-page-ui-correctly/+merge/246657
<nik90> bzoltan_: I just rootted my nexus to rtm
<bzoltan_> nik90:  ehh... I am running an RTM UITK landing .. so I can not mess around for about 20 hours
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> np I'll figure out something
<beuno> mhall119, the app namespace
<beuno> the APP_ID is based on the namespace
<beuno> mhall119, nothing breaks for existing apps or new apps
<beuno> no client-side changes needed
<beuno> new apps get a different namespace, that's all
<mhall119> beuno: they're also in a different order
<beuno> mhall119, yeees?
<mhall119> it's not <namespace>.<app>, it's <app>.<namespace>
<beuno> namespaces are unique strings
<beuno> it doesn't matter how they are composed
<beuno> it could be a UUID
<mhall119> beuno: I'm just saying that the change is going to affect a lot of places
<beuno> mhall119, again, I don't understand why at all
<beuno> I talked to the SDK folks, to the security folks, click folks
<beuno> nobody saw any problems with this, any required changes
<mhall119> as long as they're all changed to match, yes
<beuno> mhall119, nothing is changed!
<mhall119> beuno: eventually you want app developer to use the new format, yes?
<mhall119> my com.ubuntu.developer.mhall119.ureadit should eventually be changed to ureadit.mhall119, yes?
<balloons> nik90, so how'd it go?
<balloons> nik90, this was the trunk run: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/update-alarm-page-ui-correctly/+merge/246657/comments/609666
<nik90> balloons: no that was my proper MP
<nik90> trunk run was https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/test-jenkins/+merge/246745
<nik90> trunk AP passes...so the failure is related to my MP
<balloons> ok, I'm here if you need me
<nik90> for some reason, I am not able to run AP tests on my vivid lxc. So I am going to flash my phone to vivid and then try running the tests on it.
<nik90> after dinner though
<balloons> nik90, would you like me to pull and try locally
<balloons> ?
<nik90> balloons: sure that would be helpful, atleast then I can verify if it is a jenkins issue or not
 * balloons pulls the branch
<balloons> running
 * nik90 looks eagerly
<balloons> ohh right, compiling ;-)
<balloons> 1 sec lol
<nik90> :)
<nik90> just the alarm repeating tests would be sufficient
<balloons> it's all running, I assume it'll go somewhat quickly
<nik90> ~7 mins
<balloons> mmm..  the alarm didn't show after creation.. same as jenkins yes?
<beuno> mhall119, did you read my email at all?  :)
<balloons> nik90, I get 3 failures
<beuno> mhall119, the last 2 paragraphs explain this
<balloons> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9762962/
<nik90> balloons: yup
<nik90> thnx for running it
<nik90> I will have look at my MP to see why no alarm is shown after creation
<balloons> nik90, no problem. just ping if you need a re-run, it's simple for me
<mhall119> beuno: I did read it, this is the part that concerns me: "In the future, we plan to introduce a one-time migration option that
<mhall119> will move over apps with the old-style namespace to the new one"
<beuno> mhall119, and what concerns you about that?
<beuno> it explains it right after:
<beuno> , and
<beuno> rename it properly in all installed clients as well, to ensure your
<beuno> users aren't affected in any way.
<beuno> so the process in the future will migrate it properly
<beuno> rename the folders on the device, etc
<pmcgowan> nik90, will this be addressed soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1354466
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354466 in Ubuntu Clock App "Cities and Countries are not translatable in the timezone selection dialog" [High,Confirmed]
<mhall119> beuno: I'm concerned that it won't rename everything that needs to be renamed
<mhall119> like, things in code
<mhall119> beuno: BTW, I'm not trying to criticize the move, just wanting to make sure everything has been thought about
<beuno> mhall119, yeah, it won't rename code. You shouldn't hardcode the APP_ID, you should use the API to get it
<beuno> mhall119, I get that, yeah. Happy to comb through specifics in case we missed everything
<beuno> we haven't fleshed out the rename
<beuno> in detail
<beuno> it isn't a requirement either for this
<beuno> we could keep the old namespaces around forever
<beuno> I would prefer not to do it, but we could if it turns out to be impossible
<mhall119> beuno: MainView.applicationName is the one I'm most concerned with: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.MainView/#applicationName-prop
<mhall119> some apps may have also hard-coded ContentPeer.appId: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.ContentPeer/#appId-prop
<beuno> mhall119, right, that would be a problem
<beuno> it'll have to be coordinated with an upload of a new version
<mhall119> MainView.applicationName is required, so every QML app has that set to a static string
<beuno> because the manifest file will need to point to the new namespace
<mhall119> right, and they have to match otherwise Mir/Unity don't like it
<beuno> so what would happen is that at some point in the future, we'll ask you to change it, and the review scripts will catch the MainView.applicationName bit
<beuno> other hardcoded bits, probably not, but I'm sure it's not hard to grep for it in the review scripts for the transition
<mhall119> ok, I think there may already be a review script that checks that they match
<mhall119> popey: ^^ do you know for sure?
<beuno> mhall119, there is, yes
<mhall119> ok
<nik90> pmcgowan: hey, that bug is out of my expertise and would require someone with the translation framework knowledge like dpm or tsdegos to help fixing it.
<beuno> mhall119, I think the rename is 6-12 months down the line
<mhall119> ok, so plenty of time to think of all the potential issues
<mhall119> thanks beuno, sorry for being so negative :)
<pmcgowan> nik90, ok
<beuno> mhall119, totally fine, it's Friday, we all get a pass on Friday!
<beuno> I'm a bit tired, we had to push hard to get to this on time  :)
<Purebe_|Work> I don't get it
<Purebe_|Work> I run a script 1x a minute roughly, it spawns a process in the BG, stores it's PID, does some other stuff, sleeps for 5 seconds and runs pkill on that child PID, and for the first 14 times, every time, it kills the child process
<Purebe_|Work> but the 15th time, the child process lives
<Purebe_|Work> I don't think I've ever been more confused
<Purebe_|Work> Okay
<Purebe_|Work> so it has to be
<Purebe_|Work> linux has some kind of limit on how many levels deep a process can go
<Purebe_|Work> so, it seems to be roughly about 15 processes in and your children PIDs don't work anymore or something
<Purebe_|Work> i don't know that seems unlikely but it has to be related to that
<Purebe_|Work> except it doesn't make sense as I can still pkill the child process manually
<Purebe_|Work> but the parent script can't pkill the child anymore
<Purebe_|Work> well that just makes no sense at all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-17
<Purebe_|Work> oh
<Purebe_|Work> I bet it's because I misunderstood nohup, I thought it automatically rebased your application to have initd be the parent
<Purebe_|Work> but that is only if it intercepts a hup signal
<ahoneybun> darn scopes are hard
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to make a Steam scope
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: I built a bunch of apps but no scopes. Is there a big difference?
<ahoneybun> SturmFlut, they pull from other apis and can get info
<ahoneybun> look at the Cinema Scope, pulls info from IMDB and you can search for local movies right from the dash
<ahoneybun> or the ebay and amazon scopes
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: Looks like I have to take a proper look at the scopes concept
<ahoneybun> SturmFlut, really nice and cool
<ahoneybun> rpadovani, would I be about to use this http://steamcommunity.com/dev or is there some other api steam has if you know
<ahoneybun> nevermind need a key
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: Jep, http://steamcommunity.com/dev is the official API and you need a key
<ahoneybun> SturmFlut, the question is if I could use it for what I want
<ahoneybun> and I need a domain (website) to get a key
<ahoneybun> I think the main use of it is for a widget or something on a site
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: Looks like it, yes
<ahoneybun> SturmFlut, I have no exp with API and such other then the ubuntu one for apps
<SturmFlut> Grrrr, the Ubuntu SDK supplied with Vivid changed and now some of my projects no longer work on the phone. I have to create a new project, incorporate the file from the existing project and then it works again. Don't know why and don't want to know. Probably some change in the CMake files
<ahoneybun> wow
<SturmFlut> Most of my projects which use native Qt/C++ code no longer work
 * SturmFlut hates to fix qt3d-cylinder
<ahoneybun> SturmFlut, all my just use QML
<ahoneybun> I have some exp with C++ from a intro class lol
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: There are no QML classes for a lot of use cases, and QML lacks performance
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: My "Game of Life" app runs way too slow on a phone
<ahoneybun> yea SturmFlut my app is simple and my others are just webapps
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: I did some webapps in the beginning, too, but then I built qt3d-cylinder and since then I mix QML/C++ whenever it makes sense. My two main applications, Flood It and Game of Life, are currently implemented in pure QML though.
<ahoneybun> SturmFlut, see that is far above me, I know I could get there just not there yet
<SturmFlut> ahoneybun: Qt/C+ is actually quite easy once you get the basic concepts.
<ahoneybun> SturmFlut, yea I just need practice and application
<bzoltan_> SturmFlut:  what is the symptom of "my app not working on the phone" is there an error message fro cmake or from compiler?
<cpyarger> Who can help a guy with integration of Gstreamer into an app in the ubuntu SDK?
<cpyarger> I cant figure out why it can't find the qtgstreamer, or or gstreamer libraries.
<AkivaAvraham> does anyone know if any projects have more than one test suites for autopilot?
<emc2> send hola
<emc2> No se como funciona esto
<AkivaAvraham> emc2, hmmm?
<AkivaAvraham> if only dpm was here; I think he speaks spanish
<Pra> hi... can tell how to import existing cordova project to the ubuntu sdk
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, cordova? I'm not familiar with it.
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, what is it programmed in?
<Pra> yes ,for cross platform
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, do you want to just make it available for the ubuntu desktop, or for the ubuntu touch?
<Pra> ubuntu touch
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, okay you came to the right place.
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, What does the project do?
<Pra> there is option in sdk but it showing error
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, are you on 14.04?
<Pra> it is just a demo app insert and delete op.
<Pra> 12.04
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, you need to upgrade to at least 14.04.
<AkivaAvraham> if you plan on developing for the touch.
<Pra> what to do?
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, sec
<AkivaAvraham> Pra, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/developers
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, o/
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, yo
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, btw about a week ago, I posted the music reboot on the linux subreddit. If you want some feedback, well you know how linux users are :)
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, oh cool :) have you got a link?
<AkivaAvraham> sure
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2s5df2/ubuntu_music_app_on_ubuntu_1504/
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, thanks
<AkivaAvraham> 174 comments
 * ahayzen just read all of them lol
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, its hard reading a lot of the comments because many people have no clue that this is just the phone/tablet interface.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, yeah lol ... it'll be interesting what they say after we get/implement the tablet designs and then the desktop after that
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, do you remember the old app ?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, barely
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, http://hayzentech.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/old_music_app_images_2.jpg
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, the last version of it
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, i agree with most of them that it is tricky to use on the desktop, but the recent addition of search has helped... and say if you could use the keyboard to navigate through the tiles and other screens, if the actions didn't overflow etc things would be much better
<ahayzen> oh and if it didn't waste soooooo much whitespace on larger screens :)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, indeed.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, also remember we only started this rewrite in ~oct 2014 ;)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, I remember; its the reason why I am writing this autopilot plugin
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, is that the one for qtc?
<AkivaAvraham> which btw is almost done. It now autodetects most autopilot tests, and allows you to run them.
<ahayzen> sweet :)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, yah I just pushed an upgrade.
<AkivaAvraham> :)
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, have you got it working with qmltests as well?
<ahayzen> alot of apps are starting to use them as well as autopilot
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, I'm not sure. what it does, is it uses "autopilot3 list [module]" to get a list, and then parses the list to create menu actions that will run the tests.
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, so does qml tests use "autopilot3 run test_name"?
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, ah yeah it'll be autopilot only, but that is still *really* useful
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, not it uses qmltestrunner ... let me find an example
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, there are some here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/files/head:/tests/unit/
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, i wonder if they are already being run via cmake in that example though
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, okay I'll have to add that later then.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, yeah they are easier, and far quicker to run, than autopilot... so an autopilot helper is of more use
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, the trouble with autopilot, is detecting the tests. There is no "Keyword" or uniformity, so I basically have to cast a few nets and hope I get lucky.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, can you pick one test and run it in your plugin?
<ahayzen> hah
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, yes.
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, I'll make a video and show you, give me 7 minutes
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, sweet :) that would save me *alot* of time hehe
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, you know about Vis as well? could be useful having a menuitem to launch that
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, thanks :)
<AkivaAvraham> vis?
<AkivaAvraham> nope
<AkivaAvraham> okay stop pinging me, you cut my video off :P
<ahayzen> http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/01/introspecting-with-autopilot.html
<ahayzen> its a gui tool which allows you to 'see' what autopilot 'sees'
<AkivaAvraham> hmmmm don't you already see what it sees though, when you run it on your desktop?
<ahayzen> no as in the actual objects so you can see the all the properties
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, its more obvious what it does if you run it ;)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, interesting
 * AkivaAvraham fears the feature creep!
<ahayzen> hehe
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, have you talked to the sdk and autopilot guys about what your making, they may have some more ideas?
<AkivaAvraham> I have one more thing I need to do to get this to be ... accepted by the sdk team. I need it runnable on devices.
<ahayzen> ah
<AkivaAvraham> yah, bzoltan_ and zbenjamin said its got be seemless. Will be a bit hard because of how the autopilot tests vary so much from project to project.
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  we can enforce a structure policy I guess ...
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, you work on weekends?
<AkivaAvraham> :o
<bzoltan_> AkivaAvraham:  I never work ... I do my hobby during the week
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, :D
<AkivaAvraham> bzoltan_, ahayzen  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RRFLKYCeck&feature=youtu.be -- latest version
<AkivaAvraham> it detects all the template apps I think, most core apps, but not the terminal reboot!
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, thats pretty cool :) ... i think it would be useful if there was a 'run all' at the top of the menu or something
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, yah thats easy enough to do.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, but it already looks pretty functional and *really* useful
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, no more copy pasta from the terminal to run individual tests
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, maybe just have a few menus at the top like ... Autopilot docs, Start Autopilot Vis, Run all then the others underneath
<ahayzen> <- no UX designer ;)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, yah I got you. Its easy enough to put in. I'll put it on the todo wishlist.
<ahayzen> sweet
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, when it dumped the output... was that in a separate window or something?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, now if only I had a device, where I could actually test whether this will work on a device :<
<ahayzen> hah :)
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, i'm sure people with devices will be willing to test things for you ;)
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, oh that was just a QMessage::notify(0,string,standardoutput)
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, are you able/already dumping the output to one of the panes at the bottom ?
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, yah I'll need to make that more scaleable.
<AkivaAvraham> mmmmmm no , havn't thought about that. That would be a bit more work creating such a widget on the sdk
<AkivaAvraham> nik90 suggested adding a side tab; I don't disagree. For now, I just want to focus on getting the menu commands working.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, when you run the sdk things the output usually appears in general messages or app output IIRC
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, you mean from qDebug?
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, yeah and others ... would be cool if it could appear down there
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, yah I think I know how I might be able to do that... Anyways,
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, I need to get a device, because I don't know how to run autopilot on devices.
<ahayzen> erm ... phablet-test-run or via adt-run
<AkivaAvraham> and bloody bq and meizu won't work in canada on my network ;_:
<ahayzen> :/
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, if you want to do me a solid, do you have a video of you or someone running a test on a device? If I can boil it down to a terminal command, that might be enough.
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, i usually run ... $ phablet-test-run -v $tests > $out ... where $tests is like music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_shuffle
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, but you have todo other things first to enable ap and set it all up
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, well do you need to ssh into the device?
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, probably best to talk to the autopilot guys as i have old scripts ... and i'm not sure if adt is preferred now
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, no phablet-test-run does that for you
<AkivaAvraham> okay
<ahayzen> AkivaAvraham, IIRC adt is something like ... ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v %s" adt-run --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb ... where %s are your tests to run
<ahayzen> but again needs setup before
<AkivaAvraham> if its just that, that would be easy.
<ahayzen> something like $ phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable .. so setup
<AkivaAvraham> ahayzen, will phablet-test-run only run if it detects an attached device?
<AkivaAvraham> or running emulator?
<ahayzen> yup ... i think
<AkivaAvraham> okay that should be easy then.
<ahayzen> yeah should be simple enough, i would just check with someone what the latest way of doing things is
<AkivaAvraham> thanks
<cpyarger>   If anyone is willing to give a hand. I need someone to build a framework, that I can fill in that uses qtgstreamer for my kast project.  --  https://github.com/cpyarger/kast --I would like to get somewhere with this project, But qt+gstreamer hasn't quite clicked for me yet and I am hoping with some help from more experienced people some progress might be made.
<Akiva> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva> cpyarger, hey
<cpyarger> hey
<Akiva> cpyarger, What are you having trouble with specifically?
<Akiva> Assuming you know how to incorporate qt into your qml program, right?
<cpyarger> I do not know c++, QT, or Gstreamer well,
<cpyarger> So at this point I would say im stuck at the good Idea stage
<Akiva> cpyarger, okay thanks; gives me a good grounding on what you need
<Akiva> cpyarger, okay question: whats the difference between the stack and the heap?
<cpyarger> I believe in how the memory is allocated.
<Akiva> cpyarger, okay good,
<Akiva> cpyarger, which one is dynamic?
<cpyarger> To be perfectly honest, My skills in programming lie in making decent BASH scripts, and coding for the arduino, and Heap
<Akiva> cpyarger, no problem, if you are honest, that is best.
<cpyarger> It took me about 3 hours to figure out how to include a library in the ubuntu-sdk
<Akiva> cpyarger, yep, ive been there.
<Akiva> cpyarger, trust me. You are not alone in your frustrations. C++ has archaic error messages. However, I know of a cure.
<Akiva> Most people would tell you to go learn C++, but the trouble with that is that you will learn skills that will be supplanted by qt
<Akiva> And if you want to learn qt, you need to know c++
<Akiva> So, the best solution is a manual that teaches you c++ the qt way
<Akiva> that way you kill two birds with one stone; are you following me?
<cpyarger> Got it.
<Akiva> okay hold on one sec...
<Akiva> cpyarger, alright, go here; its an incomplete guide (i'm busy)
<Akiva> http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2qy5ko/guide_for_new_ubuntu_developers/
<Akiva> but it provides you what you need at the bottom, and gives a good synopsis.
<Akiva> Now, the reason why c++ is important,
<Akiva> and very important
<Akiva> is that it will teach you how to understand the qt documentation.
<Akiva> cpyarger, if you can drag yourself through the first two chapters, learning Classes and Memory Management, you probably can go from there and start completing programs on your own.
<cpyarger> ok, I have it downloaded.
<cpyarger> any suggestions on books for qtgstreamer integration?
<Akiva> cpyarger, well, I gather there is qt documentation on it
<Akiva> sec
<Akiva> cpyarger, okay apparently this is something by gstreamer. in any case; their api requires you to understand c++.
<cpyarger> yea, I found their stuff, it seemed a bit lacking in depth,
<Akiva> Don't make the same mistake I did, about groping in the dark until you found out how it worked. For the love of god, make sure you read that manual.
<cpyarger> I already started reading
<Akiva> do the tests. figure out that first.
<Akiva> cpyarger, do all the tests and questions it gives you. comment and explain how memory is being allocated.
<cpyarger> Will do,
<Akiva> cpyarger, oh and if you are like me, and are a bad reader, It really helps me to go through the documentation with a text-to-speech reader.
<Akiva> :)
<cpyarger> I am a good reader, and tend to love experimentation, So as long as I dont end up with a 32 GB memory hole somewhere I should be good
<Akiva> cpyarger, the first chapter is definitely the most important though.
<Akiva> cpyarger, anyways I have an appointment to attend to. Read the documentation! It is for your own good. I can't stress it enough.
 * Akiva still has so many regrets about not reading the documentation earlier...
 * cpyarger nods Documentation is key
<Akiva> cpyarger, oh and if you do get bored and need to take a break, learn some qml by contributing to one of the core apps. Fun language, easy to use, and you get a lot of good experience if you see how ubuntu is developing theirs.
<cpyarger> will do
 * SturmFlut announces that "Flood It" is now feature-complete and available in the store
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-01-18
<rpadovani> SturmFlut, yay, thanks! I love that game!
<AkivaAvraham> morning all
<DanChapman> morning AkivaAvraham
<AkivaAvraham> o/
<AkivaAvraham> cd #linux
<AkivaAvraham> bah
<SturmFlut> rpadovani: https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-floodit , don't hesitate to send pull requests ;)
<SturmFlut> Can anybody have a look at my QML implementation of Conways's Game of Life (in the store and at https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-gameoflife) and tell me how to speed it up without resorting to a C++ component? Would be nice to learn how to get the most speed out of QML alone
<AkivaAvraham> sundays are so quiet on this channel
<justCarakas> Lets make some noice :D
<justCarakas> whooooooo
<justCarakas> hooooooo
<dragly> Is it possible to use QtQuick.Controls in Ubuntu Touch?
<Elleo> dragly: it should be possible, but only if you bundle them in your click (they're not part of the standard platform)
<dragly> Ah, ok. I'm a bit confused, though. Because chrooting and installing qtdeclarative5-controls-plugin is possible, although the module still isn't available.
<dragly> Is there a difference between the "platform" and the chroot environment?
<dragly> (installing with apt-get, that is)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-18
<elimisteve> Hi, all. I see that "The Ubuntu SDK is available for Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty) onwards.", according to https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/ , but I'm having trouble getting started with scope dev in Go from the very first command
<elimisteve> namely  sudo apt-get install unity-scope-tool golang git bzr python3-scope-harness mercurial
<elimisteve> which I've described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/722308/cant-install-needed-python3-scope-harness-for-ubuntu-scopes-dev-in-go
<elimisteve> seems like I need python3-scope-harness, but apt can't find it
<elimisteve> and it seems not to exist for 14.04
<DS-McGuire> I'm trying to set up my developer environment for creating JavaScript scopes, when i do sudo apt install unity-js-scopes-dev  I get unable to locate packages on Ubuntu 15.10
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: I think you need the sdk ppa added for wily: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa"
 * DS-McGuire doing
<DS-McGuire> Elleo, That worked thank you. Maybe that should be added to the documentation page...?
<Elleo> DS-McGuire: yeah, probably a good idea; perhaps you could ping mhall119 with the page you were following, I think he handles most of that stuff?
<DS-McGuire> Elleo, Thanks, I will do :)
<Elleo> great, thanks :)
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: did you not add that PPA when you installed the SDK itself?
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, I honestly can't remember...
<hrobjartur> hello
<Kaleo> popey, hey there, have you seen victor or andrew around?
<popey> Kaleo, sure, we meet on a friday for music and weather, why?
<popey> it's a bit early for either of them right now though
<popey> Kaleo, ^
<Kaleo> karni, hey, I did this v
<Kaleo> karni, hey, I did this https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/telegram-app/splash_fixes/+merge/282862 for you
<Kaleo> karni, I'm not 100% convinced it is the right thing to do in your case: the current startup sequence is not that bad
<karni> Kaleo: yes, I saw your MP
<karni> Kaleo: I guess this matter is subjective. Not that I have a hard opinion.
<karni> Kaleo: ah.. you see, I guess this was because when you start the app for first time, tutorial is full screen. so it's like "splash +header", "tutorial no header", "app +header"
<karni> Kaleo: but perhaps tutorial is more of an edge case than regular launch, so maybe you're right
<Kaleo> karni, I see your point
<Kaleo> karni, you may have convinced me
<Kaleo> karni, maybe leave it as it is :)
<karni>  :)
<karni> Kaleo: haha.. didn't see your comment before I *just* left mine :)
<Kaleo> ok :)
<elimisteve> I've got a showstopper issue trying to run the example Go scope demo on 14.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/722308/cant-install-needed-python3-scope-harness-for-ubuntu-scopes-dev-in-go/722311
<elimisteve> 1. python3-scope-harness doesn't exist for 14.04 but is supposedly needed
<elimisteve> 2. launchpad.net/go-unityscopes/v2/childscope.cpp:3:37: fatal error: unity/scopes/ChildScope.h: No such file or directory
<elimisteve> unity/scopes/ChildScope.h doesn't exist on 14.04, but apparently does on 15.04.  Any ideas on how to proceed?
<davidcalle> elimisteve: I'm not 100% certain go scopes development is supported on 14.04, alecu, do you know?
<elimisteve> I see. What do most people use to create Go scopes? 15.10?
<davidcalle> elimisteve: yeah, I would recommend 15.10 for all scope development (regardless of the language), note that the package you are missing also exists in 15.04.
<davidcalle> elimisteve: I'm also realizing it should probably be mentionned on the landing page of the scopes contest which is starting today...
 * davidcalle fixes
<elimisteve> Yes, I plan to compete :-). Thanks.
<elimisteve> davidcalle: FYI, the apparent link at the top of that page, which reads "Join the show", isn't a link
<elimisteve> The page I mean: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/
<davidcalle> elimisteve: you are absolutely right, but it would be a link to the same page :) I've removed it, thanks for the heads-up
<elimisteve> :-) You bet
<ahayzen> faenil, o/ what's the specific error you are getting when building the click ?
<ahayzen> faenil, this would be the 'expected' output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14567128/
<faenil> ahayzen: it was a quick test a couple of days ago, I'll have to do everything with more calm
<faenil> ahayzen: I wasn't using click-buddy as I didn't know it existed
<faenil> I used to build and package manually
<faenil> but then it failed to properly install the click
<ahayzen> ok, well ping me when you next try :-)
<faenil> I'm quite sure I skipped cmake install that time, that's probably why
<faenil> sure, will do, thanks :)
<faenil> ahayzen: do you think you can add scrollviews?
<ahayzen> faenil, yeah should be able to, just sorting out the last of another branch first :-)
<faenil> the more convergent bits the merrier, as that's what we'll be usertesting :)
<faenil> ok cool
<faenil> :)
<Kaleo> ahayzen, I have a couple of startup issues for you guys :)
<ahayzen> Kaleo, \o/
<Kaleo> ahayzen, I'm going through all the main apps checking how their startup sequence looks
<Kaleo> ahayzen, let me know when/how you prefer to talk about it
<ahayzen> Kaleo, sweet :-) either IRC or email is cool (email allows for Victor to see as well)
<Kaleo> ahayzen, I'll email, we can video chat for more details maybe
<ahayzen> Kaleo, i know of a few things that are slightly bad at the moment, like we load all the tabs at startup. There was a branch as part of the convergence that made it so each tab was in a loader that was only active when in-view
<ahayzen> Kaleo, yeah that's probably best :-)
<faenil> tsdgeos: yo, I am about to leave the office, is there anything else you need for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535297 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535297 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 crashes on session logout on desktop" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> faenil: that's good tx
<tsdgeos> i'll try to repro myself
<faenil> tsdgeos: cool
<faenil> tsdgeos: the hardware is a Vostro 3550, in case you need that info for cpu/gpu etc
<tsdgeos> k tx
<faenil> o/
<DerRidda> Hello. Quick question: Where does the Ubuntu SDK store its kits? I just reinstalled the SDK and apparently have some old yet unusable kits in the way.
<DerRidda> ?
<mcphail> DerRidda: does "schroot -e --all-session" get rid of them? You can delete them from the SDK options window
<DerRidda> mcphail:  Nope, that's my issue, I don't appear to have an armhf kit listed but when I attempt to create one it fails with the message: ' The click target click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf exists already '
<DerRidda> Trying sudo schroot -e --all-chroots nets me: 'E: chroot:click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf: Chroot not found'
<DerRidda> Ah, there we go! Deleting the left over file in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/ solved it.
<aquarius> appdevs: I have a newly installed SDK on 15.10, and the autodetected Desktop Kit, and when I try to run an app from Ubuntu SDK (after installing xserver-xephyr) I get this:
<aquarius> Starting /usr/bin/autopilot3-sandbox-run...
<aquarius> Usage: autopilot3-sandbox-run [OPTIONS...] TEST [TEST...]
<aquarius> Runs autopilot tests in a 'fake' Xserver with Xvfb or Xephyr. autopilot runs
<aquarius> in Xvfb by default.
<aquarius> that looks to me like it's not actually passing correct commands?
<aquarius> gaaaaah
<aquarius> forget I said that: I had the thing to run as autopilot and not qmlscene
<aquarius> however, I don't think that should be set by default as the thing to run!
<mcphail> aquarius: +1. Gets me every time
<aquarius> most confusing
<aquarius> especially since it didn't tell me how to install xephyr
<ahayzen> aquarius, mcphail, you should confirm and 'affects me' to bug 1512656 to increase the heat :-)
<ubot5> bug 1512656 in Ubuntu SDK IDE "New project defaults to Autopilot Run configuration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512656
<mcphail> ahayzen: I thought there was another bug about this somewhere, but can't find it so I'll +1 that one. I'm sure one of the SDK guys said this was getting fixed
<ahayzen> mcphail, possibly because of the move to the new ubuntu-sdk-ide structure
<ahayzen> (they may have moved the bugs around)
<mcphail> ahayzen: great way to squash them ;)
<ahayzen> :')
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-19
<elimisteve> For the Ubuntu Scopes Showdown, I'm trying to better understand the capabilities and limitations on scopes. Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ScopesConfinement up to date?
<elimisteve> It begins with, "For 13.10, scopes will not be available in the app store and application confinement will prevent apps from abusing scopes and the scopes architecture. For 14.04 we'd like to have app developers able to deliver scopes via the app store."
<JanC> elimisteve: scopes are available in the app store right now
<JanC> not sure if that happened in 14.04 or later, but it certainly happened
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Popcorn Day! 😃
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm trying to fix the clock autopilot tests, i've noticed two fail due to the allow location allow/deny dialog appearing, is there a helper to click allow on that? or should that be working another way?
<popey> (also applies to weather I think)?
<popey> (hello ahayzen )
<ahayzen> yup
<ahayzen> IIRC
<ahayzen> and something quirky is happing with music autopilot as well (it can't find the keyboard sometimes but only on jenkins)
<ahayzen> popey, ^^ is actually the last remaining comment on the MP for bgplaylists
<popey> erk
<ahayzen> popey, like 1 in 4/5 times it'll pass
<ahayzen> the other time it will say it can't find the keyboard, and take a screenshot...which around 1 in 2/3 actually have the keyboard in the screnshot :')
<balloons> ahayzen, hello
<ahayzen> o/
<balloons> ahayzen, location dialog is an interesting question. I feel like there was a bug to get a helper for that. I don't know offhand
<ahayzen> ok, maybe for jenkins it could be hardcoded to assume allow for now ?
<popey> could we add a step which does the necessary gsettings (or whatever) to force allow per app?
<popey> or touch whatever file in the filesystem is necessary to make that dialog assume yes?
<popey> I hope there's some way to poke the trust store ?
<ahayzen> yeah or even that, just to get them passing until we have a helper ?
<popey> yeah
<balloons> sorry, got sidetracked. We have full power to do anything we want or need to do. So I'm open to ideas. We can modify the phone anyway we wish
<balloons> I want to look for that bug in a few
<balloons> ahayzen, so is there something you want to try?
<ahayzen> balloons, i think for now, setting a value/gsetting/whatever in the mocking part would be fine?
<ahayzen> balloons, is that the simplest ?
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh, I see. That might be the most foolproof
<ahayzen> do you know what we'd have to set ?
<popey> bfiller, done
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, reading some old notes
<balloons> ahayzen, remember https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-clock-app/disable_location_prompt/+merge/242682
<ahayzen> balloons, i don't remember (don't think i did the original clock AP), but that looks interesting
<balloons> Also, you can stop / start the servuce
<balloons> sudo setprop custom.location.testing true && sudo restart ubuntu-location-service && restart ubuntu-location-service-trust-stored
<balloons> so i'm curious then why the clock still sees the location promopt
<ahayzen> balloons, i spot this in the currently mocking "self.useFixture(fixture_setup.LocationServiceTestEnvironment())"
<ahayzen> when i run on desktop i can see it trying todo setprop, but i can't see that in the code? I assume that comes from ^^ fixture?
<ahayzen> o
<ahayzen> i see they have it in fixture_setup.pu
<balloons> hey ahayzen, check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Dummy_provider
<balloons> I knew I wasn't crazy
<ahayzen> balloons, hah, this is what they have currently http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-1535488-autopilot-failing/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_clock_app/fixture_setup.py
<balloons> right. So we can use the info from the wiki
<balloons> I'll be back in a bit, so if you need specific help let me know
<ahayzen> ok thanks
<McIntireEvan> popey (or anyone with permissions to merge in the terminal app): Jenkins is still being a jerk here with the commit message stuff https://code.launchpad.net/~mcintire-evan/ubuntu-terminal-app/change_auth_dialog/+merge/280781
<popey> hah, that's one way to put it!
<popey> balloons, ^ any ideas?
<mhall119> balloons: popey: what would it take to get the filemanager-app running on my wily/Unity7 desktop?
<popey> i can build you an amd64 click
<mhall119> I trid installing the 0.4.501 multi-arch click package
<popey> what happened?
<mhall119> but launching fails because it can't find the nemomobile.folderlistmodel
<mhall119> popey: I'd need i386
<popey> can you build a deb?
<mhall119> maybe
<mhall119> /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/mhall/com.ubuntu.filemanager/lib/i386-linux-gnu/org/nemomobile/folderlistmodel/libnemofolderlistmodel.so exists, so I'm not sure why it can't find it
<popey> when do you need this by?
<mhall119> ah, /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/samba/libsecrets3.so.0: version `SAMBA_4.1.13_UBUNTU' not found (required by /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/mhall/com.ubuntu.filemanager/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libsmbclient.so.0
<mhall119> popey: I was just hoping to test it on my desktop
<popey> ok
<popey> well, if there's a problem with it, we need to fix it
<popey> my laptop is 14.04 so I _can't_ build it here
<popey> i only build clicks in chroots
<mhall119> I don't know if it's the build, or aa-exec-click
<mhall119> the library is in the click package's folder, but it's not loading that one, it's loading one from /usr/lib/
<mhall119> mdeslaur: ping about aa-exec-click
<mdeslaur> mhall119: what's aa-exec-click?
<popey> heh
 * mhall119 hopes that was sarcasm
<mdeslaur> mhall119: I believe jdstrand is the person you're looking for
<mhall119> jdstrand: ping about aa-exec-click
<balloons> wait, so the multi-arch doesn't work mhall119?
<popey> balloons, on unity7
<balloons> I was publishing seperate builds; I could toggle it back on, but it's old
<balloons> it does work on unity8 + amd64
<balloons> d'oh, I see, unity7
 * balloons is jetlagged before he gets on the next plane
<mhall119> balloons: not sure if it's unity7 that's causing the problem or something else
<mhall119> it appears to be looking in the wrong location for shared libraries
<jdstrand> mhall119: hey, what's up?
<balloons> mhall119, ahh. And this is for your talk right?
<mhall119> jdstrand: hey, I'm trying to run the filemanager-app on my Unity7 desktop, I installed it from the click package okay, and can run the aa-exec-click line from the generated .desktop, but it appears to be looking in /usr/lib/ for shared libraries, rather than the click package's install location
<mhall119> jdstrand: I was wondering if that's something that aa-exec-click might be doing wrong, or if there's a way to tell aa-exec-click what library directory to use
<mhall119> balloons: I wanted to test desktop features like right-click on the app, but I hope to demo it from within Unity8
<balloons> ahayzen, I just top approved again. Presumably it should work fine
<mhall119> but my convergence peripherals are all packed in my suitcase already, and I didn't want to dig them out
<jdstrand> mhall119: it is just a shell script and it does set various env vars
<ahayzen> balloons, hm?
<mhall119> also, the webbrowser-app wants to use the filemanager as the file-chooser now, so it would help me anyway
<balloons> mhall119, don't you have unity8-lxc installed?
<balloons> ahayzen, for the terminal app mp you linked
<mhall119> balloons: I do, but I don't run it
<balloons> how'd the dummy provider do?
<ahayzen> balloons, i didn't link...was that McIntireEvan ?
<balloons> yes, https://code.launchpad.net/~mcintire-evan/ubuntu-terminal-app/change_auth_dialog/+merge/280781
<popey> thats the one
<mhall119> popey: I land at 3:30pm, probably to the hotel by 5pm
<popey> okay. Got plans for evening food?
<mhall119> nope
<popey> okay
<davmor2> popey: he has he is going to eat some I bet
<popey> those plans sound very vague
<mhall119> that's maybe how I roll, probably
<davmor2> popey: it's mhall119 you can't nail him down with plans man :)
<balloons> mhall119, are you flying into today or tomorrow?
<balloons> nvm, I know the answer
<popey> hah
<mhall119> yes
<popey> http://imgur.com/5Li3QUx \o/
<popey> thinking  the header should be darker text
<DerRidda> Hello. I'm having trouble with the Ubuntu emulator in the SDK. The emulated device is stuck in a restart loop: I get to the login mask, don't have any input and the it simply restarts from the start-up splash over and over again.  The in-SDK log isn't showing me anything fishy. I'm running this a rc-proposed VM.
<alesage> ahayzen, popey, some silo notes for music-app https://trello.com/c/t1RBtMTp/2655-884-music-app-popey
<popey> thanks alesage
<alesage> popey, hope Cali is sunny
<popey> It is quite sunny now. :)
<popey> Relative to what I'm used to in UK :D
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-filemanager-app/update-colours/+merge/283206
<popey> \o/
<balloons> DerRidda, perhaps try again, or try a different channel :(
<DerRidda> Yeah, bq-stable works, now I'm onto why the heck the SDK can't find my properly installed unity-js-scopes-tool.
<DerRidda> So my unity-js-scopes-tool setup fails because it can't find a kit I have purposefully deleted through the SDK GUI. How do I get rid of the remaining files telling the tl that there are kits around which clearly aren't?
<DerRidda> I seriously, seriously need to know where the heck unity-js-scopes-tool looks for the kits/schroots it wants to mess with.
<ahayzen> alesage, popey, all of those issues have been fixed/non-regressions, we are just left with an issue with jenkins
<popey> yay
<mcphail> Just seeing the speculation about a new bq Ubuntu tablet, with a 64-bit ARM processor. On the assumption this is true, would it require binaries to be recompiled? Having looked at https://www.arm.com/files/downloads/ARMv8_Architecture.pdf it seems like it has a 32-bit compatibility mode, but does anyone know for sure?
<popey> balloons, any idea what we can do with https://code.launchpad.net/~verzegnassi-stefano/ubuntu-docviewer-app/python-lxml/+merge/282674 ?
<popey> balloons, it's not a python2/3 thing is it?
<popey> balloons, I'm worried that if we don't fix these, we're going to block and demotivate the core apps devs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-20
<McIntireEvan> popey: Submitted another Terminal MR if you have time :)
<popey> already tested and approved :D
<popey> oh, another one!
<popey> you're on fire!
<popey> need to do a store upload when all this lands
 * popey glares at jenkins
<McIntireEvan> Hehe
<McIntireEvan> Im having fun with the terminal app, totally continuing to do more with it :)
 * ogra_ only recently noticed that the terminal app actually doesnt stop running processes when you swipe it to the background ... 
<ogra_> it actually backgrounds them ... and you can get them back issuing "fg"
<McIntireEvan> Really? I think there are at least 2 open bugs relating to that
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i always thought it kills the processes ... til i noticed it in stopped state in ps :)
<McIntireEvan> I've never been able to test that considering I still don't have an emulator setup; my ubuntu installation is on a flash drive right now
<popey> McIntireEvan, tried the paste branch, and i still see a paste entry even when the buffer is empty
<McIntireEvan> Hmm, it worked for me, though I have a few ideas, I'll check it out again tomorrow after my physics final
<McIntireEvan> Oh, popey, I also have a branch I did for a GCI task from a few weeks back that vastly expands the READMEs, ahayzen did a bit of a review on it and I fixed some things that I noticed were mistakes, mind taking a look?
<McIntireEvan> Actually looking at it I do need to rebase it because I did it on a dirty branch
<elimisteve> JanC: I know that scopes have happened :-), I'm asking about whether their security model as defined in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ScopesConfinement is up to date
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy Penguin Awareness Day! 😃
<mcphail> Having been pooped on by one, I'd say it is best to beware penguins 365 days a year.
<JamesTait> Likewise cats.
<mcphail> natch
<faenil> McIntireEvan: just fyi, the terminal app will be used for the user-testing session we have at the end of January :) in desktop environment :)
<ahayzen> balloons, have you had anyone else report that jenkins is having issues finding the keyboard sometimes ? I've had the same issue for both music and weather now where it says "RuntimeError: Keyboard is not on screen" sometimes when using .write(value)
<DS-McGuire> Hello guys, I'm trying to make a JavaScript scope and I am having trouble with the SDK.
<DS-McGuire> I'm getting :-1: error: /usr/bin/cmake: Command not found When I test my new scope app before I've even made any changes. I'm using the Ubuntu 15.04 click
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: have you installed the SDK from the PPA?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, I can't really remember it has been a while. Should I add the ppa and update?
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: yes, add PPA, install SDK, run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to upgrade the click package, delete your click chroots and rebuild. Should sort things, hopefully...
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, I'll do it now... Getting those click chroots take forever on my Internet. Will let you know in a bit.
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: I think there are static ones you can install as well. bzoltan_ may be able to point you in the right direction
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Awesome, that would help :)
<DS-McGuire> I just checked before I added the PPA and it seems i already have the ppa
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: OK, make sure you have run a "dist-upgrade" as the default click package doesn't get upgraded unless you do that
<DS-McGuire> Will do it now, mcphail :)
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: then make sure you have the SDK installed (which should pull in cmake) and rebuild the click chroots.
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Looking at the terminal now it seems it's updating "make" so fingers crossed.
<bzoltan_> DS-McGuire:  if you need a static chroot just install the ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf package
 * mcphail hasn't tried building a javascript scope yet, but had similar problems when building apps with an outdated version of click
<DS-McGuire> Damn, updated everything and still have :-1: error: /usr/bin/cmake: Command not found
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: you've deleted and rebuilt the chroots?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Oh yeah ahah
 * DS-McGuire deleting
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: see bzoltan_'s message above re: static chroots (to save time)
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, How would I install that?
<DS-McGuire> nevermind, I just sudo apt-get installed it
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: "sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-sdk-api-15.04-armhf" I would guess
<mcphail> :)
 * DS-McGuire needs coffee to wake up 
 * mcphail crosses fingers
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Still fails...
<DS-McGuire> I don't know what to do :L
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: javascript scopes are quite new, aren't they? What guuide/tutorial are you following?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, This one: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-javascript/ I has been updated since I last used it (2 days ago) due to a lack of instructions I found and then Micheal Hall fixed.
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: are you around later? I can try it after work and see what it does on my machine
<DS-McGuire> I will be out from 6:30GMT to 8:30GMT but I'll be free after that :)
<mcphail> OK, will try later :)
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Thanks. One last note, other projects that aren't JS scopes open fine.
<link0802>  Hi. Why this code not work for indicator? I see just simple ImageMenuItem, no any makrup :( code:  new = gtk.ImageMenuItem('<b>'+title+'</b>') label.set_markup('<span foreground="blue" size="x-large">Blue text</span> is <i>cool</i>!') label.set_use_markup(True)
<mcphail> link0802: don't know what you are doing, or what language you are doing it in, but you're probably in the wrong place here. That aside, most languages don't allow you to run-on statements like that (requiring semicolons or newlines), "new" is a reserved word in common languages and cannot be used as a variable, and your reference to "label" has appeared from nowhere. But I think you'd be better finding a more specific channel
<McIntireEvan> faenil: Oh, by user-testing session do you mean testing by general users as to how user-friendly stuff is?
<faenil> McIntireEvan: yep!
<faenil> we invite people to the office and have them play with the apps
<faenil> ask them to perform certain tasks etc
<McIntireEvan> faenil: Awesome!
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: did you get this error when setting things up? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583740/
<mcphail> mhall119: have you been working on the javascript scopes infrastructure?
<Kaleo> ahayzen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1455087 still bothering you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1455087 in Mir "[mako] Camera-app causing hard reset of device" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Kaleo> has anybody observed https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1288539 recently?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1288539 in android (Ubuntu) "[mako] progressive shearing" [Critical,Confirmed]
<faenil> McIntireEvan: yeah :) so if you want anything to be usertested on a laptop environment please push it this week :) (beginning of next week at max)
<ahayzen> Kaleo, i haven't had it recently, but also i haven't been using camera as much
<Kaleo> ahayzen,
<ahayzen> o/
<Kaleo> ok
<Kaleo> well
<Kaleo> let's cross fingers:)
<ahayzen> yeah :-/
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, two things, firstly i've tried various things to get around the location access thing and it is still failing, even tried copying the webbrowser
<ahayzen> balloons, i've been adding it to this branch i was working on with weather https://code.launchpad.net/~ahayzen/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-control-depends-01/+merge/282241
<ahayzen> balloons, doing those commands that you gave me end up with something like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14584998/
<ahayzen> balloons, i wonder if it can't run sudo or something ?
<mhall119> mcphail: only the documentation side of things, why?
<ahayzen> balloons, i also tried doing a select of GeolocationPermissionRequest but it couldn't find it (that's how the webbrowser does it) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/webbrowser_app/tests/test_geolocation.py http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/webbrowser_app/emulators/browser.py#L423
<ahayzen> balloons, that's the first thing, the second is that i've found the sdk helper for the keyboard, that you do .type(value) appears to be flaky, it sometimes cannot find the keyboard :-/
<mcphail> mhall119: I was just wondering whether the error I posted above was relevant - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583740/ . Things seem to work OK for me after that, but DS-McGuire has been having problems with missing cmake errors and I don't know if the chroots are getting set up correctly
<mhall119> yeah, I'll be no help there. davidcalle and marcus might be able to help though
<mcphail> mhall119: OK, thanks :)
 * balloons looks
 * balloons realizes ahayzen wants him to think
<ahayzen> balloons, haha, any suggestions to both issues? ;-) i think the latter is a problem in the sdk helper itself as i've seen on music and weather the same issue
<balloons> ahayzen, for the keyboard helper issue, ask timp /file a bug for sure. Is this not just happening on music or weather?
<ahayzen> balloons, music and weather are the only two i monitor autopilot tests :-)
<balloons> and yes, sudo is an issue. What I sent you should work for location. If it doesn't, we can ask the QA folks about it
<ahayzen> but for both i have now seen it say "NoKeyboardFound" and then take a screenshot of the keyboard...
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, more than just one app means it's definitely a bug
<ahayzen> balloons, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#Dummy_provider <- has sudo in it ;_)
<balloons> ahayzen, if you do the commands manually and then run the tests, does it work ok?
<ahayzen> balloons, it is only failing on jenkins
<ahayzen> balloons, on my device it is fine, as i have already accepted the location thing at some point in the past
<balloons> ahayzen, it works without running anything even locally? ohh right.. lol, I meant on a fresh device
<ahayzen> ah yeah, idk if that would work
<ahayzen> and even a reflash wouldn't help, i'd have todo a wipe? :-/ which i'd rather not do
<balloons> so that makes sense. Well, let's mod the job to run just the single test, and run the commands locally
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, and the test doesn't matter -- any one should work yes? Give me a full name to run and I'll make the job
<ahayzen> balloons, only some use the location stuff... let me check
<ahayzen> balloons, try ubuntu_weather_app.tests.test_migration.TestMigration.test_locations_page
<Takis> Hi
<ahayzen> balloons, were you able to make the job ? :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, working on it now
<ahayzen> balloons, sweet, thanks :-)
<balloons> https://core-apps-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Test/job/weather-location-test/ will be it
<ahayzen> \o/
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Any luck after?
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: worked for me, despite an error message setting things up. When do you get the error?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, When I run a JS scope... Any scope... :(
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: let's run through the setup together...
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: OK, New project -> Unity Scope (Javascript)
<mcphail> pick a name
<mcphail> Framework ubuntu-sdk15.04.3, confinement type scope with network access, Template JS scope using http and json...
<mcphail> For kit selection, I pick Desktop (not Ubuntu SDK Desktop kit) and Ubuntu SDK for armhf...
<mcphail> skip version control
<mcphail> Then run cmake for the desktop. Do you get an error there?
 * DS-McGuire will do in 10 mins
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Right, did all that exactly how you said and it still doesn't work... :(
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: at what point does it fail?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, As soon as it's started. Nothing even starts it just fails.
<DS-McGuire> Output log: 22:30:52: Running steps for project untitled2...
<DS-McGuire> 22:30:52: Starting: "/usr/bin/make"
<DS-McGuire> Makefile:281: recipe for target 'cmake_check_build_system' failed
<DS-McGuire> make: /usr/bin/cmake: Command not found
<DS-McGuire> make: *** [cmake_check_build_system] Error 127
<DS-McGuire> 22:30:52: The process "/usr/bin/make" exited with code 2.
<DS-McGuire> Error while building/deploying project untitled2 (kit: Desktop)
<DS-McGuire> When executing step "Make"
<DS-McGuire> 22:30:52: Elapsed time: 00:00.
<DS-McGuire> OMG, sorry.
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: what is the output of "click chroot -a armhf -f ubuntu-sdk-15.04 run which cmake
<DS-McGuire> is gives me click /usr/bin/cmake
<DS-McGuire> Not the click part at the start mcphail
<mcphail> what do you mean?
<DS-McGuire> sorry, the output is : /usr/bin/cmake
<mcphail> OK. That looks good
<mcphail> And the result of a simple "which cmake"?
<DS-McGuire> The same
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: and you've run "unity-js-scopes-tool setup"?
<DS-McGuire> yep, i'll run it again though
<DS-McGuire> Hmm, I get some errors when running that.
<mcphail> yes, I got errors too
<DS-McGuire> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14585950/
<DS-McGuire> Want to check those errors are the same? ^^
<mcphail> Similar. I didn't get the apt-get errors. I presume this may be because you are running the static click chroot???
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: this error seems quite arcane. I wonder if davidcalle could help out with it? Perhaps it is because you are running 15.04 and I am running 15.10? Perhaps it is because you are running the static chroot and I am running the traditional one? This makes my head hurt
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Don't stress too much about it. But one thing; I am running Ubuntu 15.10, not .04
<mcphail> OK, then our setups should be reasonably close. Perhaps it is worth posting your error to the mailing list?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Yeah I think I'll have too
<McIntireEvan> popey, the disable-paste branch should be good now, the issue was really silly of me, but I got it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-21
<elimiste1e> Scopes question: is it possible to have a Scope add something to the clipboard on Ubuntu Phone?
<elimiste1e> I don't see any docs talking about that
<elimiste1e> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Clipboard/ (404)
<elimiste1e> Ah, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.Clipboard/
<elimiste1e> Can I call that from a Scope?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Hugging Day! 😃
<bartbes> mcphail: so I did some more testing with ptrace and the like, I found a way to do more efficient reads using ptrace, by having the tracer and tracee share virtual memory, but speed-wise it didn't benefit much
<bartbes> but I just remembered seccomp, and that increases speed drastically, as it only pauses the tracee when calling open
<bartbes> though it seems seccomp filter may not be enabled in the current kernel
<mcphail> bartbes: Gosh - that is interesting. I had never heard of that before, but a bit of Googling took me to https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/archive/mbox/ which seems to do the same thing. I wonder if we could subvert this mbox routine for our own ends?
<bartbes> it looks like it does that already, though that still requires the kernel support if it wants to use seccomp filtering, of course
<bartbes> though it looks like it is largely equivalent to using something like overlayfs, which may have the performance advantage
<mcphail> bartbes: yes, I've asked for overlayfs before, but I don't think it is available for the android 4.whatever kernels
<bartbes> right, overlayfs may not be, but unionfs, aufs or something of that nature might be
<mcphail> I'd imagine that wouldplay havoc with the app confinement model
<mcphail> Although it might be a better model over all
<faenil> ahayzen: yo, any udpate?
<ahayzen> faenil, for which? the scrollview stuff ?
<faenil> ahayzen: yup
<faenil> usertesting is approaching :)
<ahayzen> faenil, not yet, i maybe able to look in a bit/over the weekend
<ahayzen> faenil, how soon ? ;-)
<faenil> ahayzen: I think my email said today :D
<ahayzen> ah
<faenil> and I asked for an ETA but nobody replied :(
<ahayzen> ok i'll have a go in a minute, faenil is all the code in rc-proposed ?
<DanChapman> i replied ;-)
<faenil> DanChapman: you had it done already, no ETA needed :D
<faenil> ahayzen: yep...thanks!
<faenil> ahayzen: if you really can't do it don't worry, just let me know and I'll relay the info
<ahayzen> ok, i'm on it now
<faenil> ahayzen: awesome! thanks a lot!
<faenil> ahayzen: if you need help just shout, it should be really quick
<ahayzen> okies
<faenil> just wrap the views in ScrollView { }
<faenil> and that's it, basically
<ahayzen> hopefully
<faenil> heheh
<ahayzen> faenil, hmmm, so i put a ScrollView { anchors { fill: parent } ... MyListViewThing {} ... }  then it mucks up the header
<ahayzen> i shouldn't need to set the flickable of the page to the ScrollView right?
<faenil> ahayzen: what do you mean?
<ahayzen> faenil, the content goes over the header and the header doesn't slide in.out
<ahayzen> in/out
<faenil> over? :|
<ahayzen> yup
<faenil> ahayzen: can you link me to the page you're editing?
<ahayzen> faenil, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/app/ui/Songs.qml
<ahayzen> faenil, i put a ScrollView {} around the MultiSelectListView {}
<faenil> ahayzen: try setting the flickable of the page
<faenil> but that should be automatic, afaik...
<ahayzen> was just trying that
<ahayzen> faenil, file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.music/2.3.latest/app/ui/Songs.qml:36:16: Unable to assign ScrollView_QMLTYPE_118 to QQuickFlickable
<faenil> not the scrollview, the flickable
<faenil> scrollview is just a wrapper
<ahayzen> oh
<faenil> :D
<faenil> t1mp: how many levels does the header go down when looking for a flickable?
<t1mp> faenil: 1. It must be directly in the Page.
<ahayzen> faenil, yeah that seems to work
<faenil> t1mp: ok
<t1mp> faenil: you can set Page.flickable to override the searching
<ahayzen> faenil, oh except that the scrollbar goes behind the header sometimes :-)
<t1mp> faenil: or with the new PageHeader, set PageHeader.flickable. PageHeader doesn't do any looking so you have to set it yourself.
<faenil> yes, I had the flickable set in my examples
<faenil> ahayzen: yes that's a known issue, don't worry
<ahayzen> and yeah can hardly see it as the colour is similar to the background
<faenil> no design solution yet
<faenil> and about the colour, visual design tested that already afaik
<faenil> you can't have a colour that works amazingly on all surfaces unfortunately
<ahayzen> as in on mako, you can hardly see it, it must be like Qt.lighter(background, 1.1) or something
<faenil> that means it changes colour based on the background
<ahayzen> which would be best :-)
<faenil> and I think we don't want a scrollbar that can get blue or green :P
<ahayzen> well a dark colour for light backgrounds and a light colour for dark backgrounds
<ahayzen> anyway, faenil shall i do that flickable 'hack' for now, so you can at least test ?
<faenil> ahayzen: sure, I mean, that's probably what everyone will have to do when moving to scrollview
<faenil> it's not a hack
<ahayzen> ugh
<faenil> it's just that the header assumes that flickable is directly inside Page
<faenil> and that's not the case if you have a scrollview
<ahayzen> why can't the Page thing go, if the child is a ScrollView then look at the child of that?
<faenil> ahayzen: sure, of course
<faenil> ahayzen: but that could create problems in other usecases
<faenil> ahayzen: I just didn't want to lean forward and give the trivial solution
<faenil> t1mp: can you have a closer look at that and change it if it doesn't screw anything else?
<faenil> ahayzen: checking qml types is not exactly cheap, so you usually try to avoid that
<t1mp> faenil: are you talking about going down more levels to find a flickable?
<t1mp> faenil, ahayzen: with the new PageHeader, basically you have to set the flickable that controls the header yourself.
<faenil> t1mp: just special handling when the child is a ScrollView
<t1mp> faenil, ahayzen: auto-detection can be bad for performance. And often it doesn't work the way you want.
<t1mp> besides checking the flickable, it also needs to check the anchors of the flickable (it only makes sense if the flickable anchors to the top of the page), and whether the flickable can actually flick (which can depend on the height and contentHeight of the flickable)
<t1mp> ^all this together can some times cause binding loops
<t1mp> so making the app developer, who knows what (s)he's doing with the flickable, set PageHeader.flickable, avoids those issues
<faenil> ahayzen: also, what is "background"? you need to sample whatever is behind the scrollbar, which is not always a "Page", right?
<faenil> and it could have different colours along the height/width of the scrollbar
<ahayzen> faenil, yeah, but would we be able to set custom styles for the scrollbar? like with QtQuick.Controls ?
<ahayzen> faenil, picking the MainView.backgroundColor or from the MainView.theme.name would be pretty close though
<faenil> ahayzen: not really, you don't know what's behind the scrollbar
<ahayzen> yeah you don't, but that'd work for most cases
<faenil> (unless you get the framebuffer before painting the scrollbar and do analysis of that)
<faenil> (and even then, it's not trivial at all)
<faenil> ahayzen: well, if you want to go that way then you can just sample the current palette
<faenil> mm no, that wouldn't work
<ahayzen> the appdev being allowed to set what they won't as an override would probably work :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: StyleHint is your friend, I don't see why not :)
<ahayzen> :-)
<ahayzen> right just need to sort out the GridView's having an incorrect topMargin
<faenil> ahayzen: the problem is we don't currently promise API stability of Styles (afaik)
<faenil> so, using stylehint could break in the future if the style implementation changes
<ahayzen> heh, hence why i haven't transitioned music to proper styling yet :')
<faenil> :)
<faenil> ahayzen: so, for the moment, that's an issue that visual design has to deal with, not ours :)
<faenil> and the one with the header is for UX designers :)
<faenil> I already hit my head against the wall enough to find a decent solution :)
<faenil> (and if you have a good solution, propose it and I will implement it)
<ahayzen> faenil, lp:~ahayzen/music-app/use-scrollview :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: awesome, thanks!
<ahayzen> faenil, let me know if anything is broken, or you have trouble running etc :-)
<faenil> ahayzen: will do! waiting for a unity8 fix as well
<faenil> no apps run at all on this laptop atm
<faenil> that's being looked into by mzanetti :)
<faenil> ahayzen: and if you happen to find a solution on how to make scrollbar behave with a sliding header, you know where to find me ;)
<faenil> taking into account that the scrollbar is draggable on touch when there are >10 pages to scroll
<faenil> (that's actually the tricky bit, otherwise there would be no issue)
<faenil> so, basically think what happens when you scroll the flickable by dragging the scrollbar on touch, with a sliding header
<ahayzen> faenil, ensure the top of the scrollbar starts below the bottom of the header
<faenil> the key point being we can't afford resizing and repositiong the scrollbar while it's being dragged of course
<faenil> ahayzen: see ^
<faenil> if the header didn't move, the fix would be trivial
<ahayzen> but i mean, when the header disappears...don't move the top back up
<ahayzen> just keep it at 6.125GU from the top
<faenil> and in fact it works perfectly when in dual panel mode
<faenil> ahayzen: i.e. *always* leaving a space at the top of the page?
<faenil> even when the header is hidden?
<ahayzen> yeah
<faenil> I proposed that
<faenil> it wasn't accepted
<ahayzen> heh
<faenil> (it's what Whatsapp does on Android, fwiw)
<faenil> they have the same issue
<faenil> and they just leave a space at the top even when the header is smaller
<faenil> but I agree that it looks weird
<faenil> ahayzen: let me know if you come up with any other idea :)
<ahayzen> will do :-)
<faenil> thanks :)
<faenil> ahayzen: btw, you probably know this already, this is not a problem if you use the convergent components and you're in multipanel mode
<faenil> because the header should be locked in that situation
<faenil> header(s)
<faenil> and scrollbar aligns properly in that case
<ahayzen> yeah, we need to get back onto convergent stuff for music :-/
<faenil> :)
<faenil> ahayzen: would you mind reporting a bug about the scrollbar colour so we can track it and not forget it?
<ahayzen> faenil, yup
<faenil> ahayzen: cheers
<faenil> ahayzen: I didn't even know about the MainView.backgroundColour property
<faenil> but that could indeed be a slightly more suitable heuristic
<faenil> even though it would still break in an infinite number of usecases
<ahayzen> yup tricky :-/
<ahayzen> faenil, bug 1536722
<ubot5> bug 1536722 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ScrollView scrollbar on a dark theme can be difficult to see" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536722
<faenil> ahayzen: awesome, cheers
<pmcgowan> DanChapman, hiya, when will you release a 0.6.x version of dekko?
<DanChapman> pmcgowan, hey! as soon as the next OTA is released. Still got a few things to fix and also got to wait on ScrollView component to land in stable
<DanChapman> But it's mostly ready now
<pmcgowan> DanChapman, awesome
<pmcgowan> DanChapman, have you a click package for testing?
<DanChapman> pmcgowan, you can grab clicks from here http://dekko-ci.cloudapp.net:8080/job/dev-trunk-build/. There's no translations included with those
<pmcgowan> DanChapman, thanks got it
<balloons> ahayzen, sorry I didn't get to finishing the experiment on jenkins yesterday
<ahayzen> balloons, no worries :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, fiddling with it again, I'll ping when there's something to see
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Guess what...? I almost have it working!
<robin-hero> hey all. I'd like to create a scope with JS, but I think this tutorial is really outdated: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-javascript/
<robin-hero> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 (dev branch), but I only see C++ scope templates
<robin-hero> in the SDK
<robin-hero> And I can't install the mentioned unity-js-scopes-dev package as well
<balloons> davidcalle, ^^
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: almost?
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, Yep! Now I just have:
<DS-McGuire> CMakeLists.txt:1: error: The CMAKE_C_COMPILER: /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc is not a full path to an existing compiler tool. Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment variable "CC" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_C_COMPILER to the full path to the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the PATH.
<DS-McGuire> I spent about 12 hours sorting out all the problems on my system and I finally downloaded the  updates I needed.
<mcphail> don't know what is going wrong there. The SDK should set up cmake for cross-compiling automatically
<DS-McGuire> I think Ubuntu doesn't want me to make a JS scope haha!
<mcphail> DS-McGuire: someone is sabotaging your entry to the competition ;)
 * DS-McGuire eyes everyone in the IRC
<DS-McGuire> mcphail, I've almost given up haha
<balloons> DS-McGuire, js scopes? Bug davidcalle!
<DS-McGuire> davidcalle, poke! Stuff doesn't work.
<davidcalle> DS-McGuire: have you ran the unity-js-scopes-tool setup command?
<davidcalle> DS-McGuire: do other app templates work fine?
<davidcalle> bzoltan_: any idea about "CMakeLists.txt:1: error: The CMAKE_C_COMPILER: /usr/bin/arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc is not a full path to an existing compiler tool. Tell CMake where to find the compiler by setting either the environment variable "CC" or the CMake cache entry CMAKE_C_COMPILER to the full path to the compiler, or to the compiler name if it is in the
<davidcalle> PATH." ? When trying to run/setup a js scope?
<DS-McGuire> davidcalle, Sorry I was playing CS:GO. I'll run it again.
<DS-McGuire> davidcalle, I ran it. Same problem. Output of the scopetool command gave: Remounting chroots ...sh: 1: click-chroot-agent: not found
<DS-McGuire> If that helps at all.
<mcphail> davidcalle: whilst I can build JS scopes fine on my machine, I also get an error when running "unity-js-scopes-tool setup" as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/14583740/ . Doesn't seem to cause any problems, though
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-22
<elimiste1e> Are there plans to add a Go page to https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/scopes/ ?
<elimiste1e> Right now there's solid docs for C++ and JS, but not Go
<elimiste1e> (I'm using Go for the Ubuntu Scopes Showdown)
<elimiste1e> Thanks
<bzoltan_> davidcalle: with what template and with what version of the IDE?
<elimisteve> Does anyone know if it's possible to add content to a Scope that the user can than copy (to paste elsewhere)?
<elimisteve> I can't figure out a way how, though I'm trying to make creative use of widgets to do it
<robin-hero> hey all. I'd like to create a scope with JS, but I think this tutorial is really outdated: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-javascript/
<robin-hero> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 & 16.04 (dev branch), but I only see C++ scope templates on both machines
<robin-hero> in the SDK
<robin-hero> And I can't install the mentioned unity-js-scopes-dev package as well
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Answer Your Cats' Questions Day! 😃  🐈
<robin-hero> appdevs
<robin-hero> !appdevs
<robin-hero> how can I use keywords "appdevs"?
<mcphail> robin-hero: the appdevs will have set their IRC clients to highlight on that word. (But I have never seen it work)
<robin-hero> mcphail, Thanks :)
<robin-hero> BTW, I try to ask my question again:
<robin-hero>  I'd like to create a scope with JS, but I think this tutorial is really outdated: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/scopes/tutorials/developing-scopes-javascript/
<robin-hero>  I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 & 16.04 (dev branch), but I only see C++ scope templates on both machines in the SDK
<robin-hero> And I can't install the mentioned unity-js-scopes-dev package as well
<mcphail> robin-hero: you missed the bit saying "Note: JavaScript scopes development is supported from Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid) onwards.". And 16.04 isn't released yet, so I suspect the SDK chaps won't be supporting it yet
<mcphail> robin-hero: if you want ot be up-to-date, use 15.10
<robin-hero> Hmm, this is a little bit weird for me... I'll try 15.10, thanks
<davidcalle> robin-hero: no need to go back to 15.10, just use the 15.10 packages from the PPA
<robin-hero> how can I do that?
<davidcalle> in "Software & Updates", look for the SDK PPA entry and switch the release to wily
<robin-hero> thanks, a give it a try
<robin-hero> davidcalle, Can I use this on 14.04 as well? or just on 16.04?
<davidcalle> robin-hero: np, I've asked for 16.04 but they are apparently not ready yet
<mcphail> davidcalle: are you sure about running wily packages on trusty? Won't the libstdc++ changes break things?
<davidcalle> mcphail: that's what I'm doing for these
<mcphail> davidcalle: OK, good to know. I thought that would cause problems ;)
<davidcalle> robin-hero: mcphail , fyi 16.04 packages are going to land in the PPA in a few hours
<robin-hero> awesome! :) thanks
<DS-McGuire> Can anybody help me get my MX4 on the unstable channel?
<robin-hero> rc-proposed or dev channel?
<elijah> Hola guys, does #ubuntu-* have a bot to set reminders with?
<elijah> Want to set a reminder for the app-dev hackathon on Monday
<elijah> argh, watching the hangout on air and only 480p still, come on Google!
<DS-McGuire> robin-hero, What ever one's the best.
<robin-hero> DS-McGuire, I recommend rc-proposed, it is more stable than the dev... but It gets all new features (there are daily builds everday exclude weekend)
<DS-McGuire> robin-hero, Sounds perfect!
<robin-hero> you can switch from your phone (via a command in terminal) or flash from computer
<robin-hero> are you on a stable release now?
<DS-McGuire> Yes
<DS-McGuire> I followed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/645652/how-to-flash-meizu-mx4-ubuntu-edition-with-another-channel
<DS-McGuire> But it doesn't do anything, I'm just left with a blinking cursor
<robin-hero> it doesn't do anything on the UI, just under the hood.
<robin-hero> you get the new image when it arrives
<robin-hero> check which channel do you use with this command:  system-image-cli --info on phone
<robin-hero> it should be: channel: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en or meizu.zn
<elijah> oh, looks like hangouts-on-air supports at least up to 720p. @ubuntu-on-air, can you please record the on air in 720p next time - This is hard to view https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2lotZ6CyVY
<robin-hero> DS-McGuire, you will get a new release tomorrow morning
<elijah> Oh wait, when it is embedded (http://ubuntuonair.com/), the max resolution is 480p, but when you go to YouTube.com then the max is increased to 720p.
<DS-McGuire> robin-hero, It still says my channel is stable.
<DS-McGuire> Should I run it again?
<robin-hero> I have never used this method, I always use flashing, but it says: "After automatic download and reboot you will have the new channel. Be warned this channel is not for normal usage."
<robin-hero> so try a reboot
<DS-McGuire> robin-hero, Phone has been rebooted a bunch of time.
<DS-McGuire> times*
<robin-hero> okay, try the other method: connect your phone to the destkop, and unlock the screen, then use the following command on destkop:
<robin-hero> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en
<elijah> The how to buy link on http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices takes you to Cyanogen edition.
<robin-hero> it downloads the image, then it pushes to the phone, then it will reboot
<robin-hero> DS-McGuire, any progress?
<DS-McGuire> sorry was making food
<DS-McGuire> robin-hero, That seems to be working!
<robin-hero> :)
<DS-McGuire> Does the screen need to be on all the time?
<DS-McGuire> Thank you!
<robin-hero> I'm not sure about that, so I say yes :)
<robin-hero> you're welcome
<DS-McGuire> Okay, I need some help guys. I tried to flash my MX4 and now I'm stuck on the "powered by Ubuntu" screen.
<DS-McGuire>  This is what went wrong Rebooting into recovery to flash Failed to enter Recovery
<robin-hero> Hi all, I try to run an Ubuntu SDK project on my Nexus4, but I get the following error message:
<robin-hero> 19:37:01: Connecting to device...
<robin-hero> 19:37:01: Could not connect to host: Connection refused
<robin-hero> Is the device connected and set up for network access?
<robin-hero> 19:37:01: Deploy step failed.
<robin-hero> Any idea?
<robin-hero> I enabled developer mode, and it is listed in adb devices
<robin-hero> OK I solved it, but now I get this error message:
<robin-hero> Using a custom scopelauncher is not yet supported
<McIntireEvan> elijah: Details on the hackathon? Im pretty new here, and thats the first Im hearing of this
<farad> is it difficult to create a new keyboard map?
<farad> I mean keyboard layout
<elijah> McIntireEvan: Check https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/ and scroll to the bottom
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-23
<McIntireEvan> Hey, I'm having merge errors with bzr, https://code.launchpad.net/~mcintire-evan/ubuntu-terminal-app/disable-paste/+merge/283244https://code.launchpad.net/~mcintire-evan/ubuntu-terminal-app/disable-paste/+merge/283244 is the branch in question, the preview diff has the merge erros, but on my branch and a new one I cloned I don't see any such errors. Anyone have experience dealing with this?
<ahoneybun> pl
<ahoneybun> opps
<farad> is it possible to extend the kits/chroots in QTCreator with additional packages? It is complaining that I am missing "maliit-defines"
<DanChapman> yes go into tools -> options -> ubuntu and click "Maintain" on the kit you want to add packages to. You should be able to install what you want in the opened console.
<farad> thank you
<vayan> Hi I'm trying to use an arm kit for a go-qml app but Qtcreator doesn't let me choose an arm kit "device type is not desktop"
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-01-24
<nurzhan> anybody knows can I install unity-js-scopes-dev on 14.04?
<mcphail> nurzhan: i don't think you can
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-16
<kalikiana> timp: Are you up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualRoot/+merge/314684
<timp> kalikiana: you have a merge issue there.
<timp> needs sync
<timp> kalikiana: also, is there a bug/feature request you can link to it?
<kalikiana> Ah damn, forgot to merge after the organizationDomain went in
<kalikiana> timp: No bug report currently, but I'll come up with one indeed
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-17
<kalikiana> timp: Added the docs and merged staging https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualRoot/+merge/314684
<daker> zbenjamin: how can i tell the IDE to use my .so plugin i have (qmake project) ?
<kalikiana> artmello: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-clipboard-dbus/+merge/314072
 * kalikiana going thru the review code a bit and checking what's stalling
<kalikiana> s/code/queue/
<kalikiana> daker: Can you elaborate? What kind of .so? Built as part of the same project?
<daker> kalikiana: it's a separate compiled plugin, before i had to -I myplugin
<Guest70330> Hello, As far as i know a GTK3 app should natively run on the ubuntu touch OS. I've compiled this sample app ( http://snarvaez.com.ar/notes/gtk3_001.html#sec-3 ) but the app don't start. Did i have to modify the .desktop file ? ( "X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=true" and " X-Ubuntu-Touch=true" like gtk2 apps ? )
<daker> kalikiana: hovering the "import myplugin 1.0" the IDE tells me "QML module not found \n import paths: /var/lib/lxd/containers/..."
<kalikiana> daker: Do you have a qmake rule to copy the .so to the build folder? QtC won't use the same folder ie. if you tried to manually 'qmake && make' in a shell it might work, but break in the container
<daker> kalikiana: any example on how to do that ? i don't want to break the container i am on 14.04
<zsombi> kalikiana: do U want me to do the theming for the MainWindow?
<popey> pindonga: are you (or someone else) able to help Mister_Q with a store review please.
<artmello> kalikiana: thx, will work on the comments
<Mister_Q> pindonga could you or someone else review version 1.4 of my magic-device-tool snap? It's using classic confinement and is stuck in manual review required
<pindonga> Mister_Q, sure, let me check it out
<Mister_Q> pindonga, thanks
<artmello> kalikiana: I answered your comments here https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-clipboard-dbus/+merge/314072
<pindonga> Mister_Q, so, I asked about this... it's not something I can do, but will follow up with someone who can
<pindonga> might take a while (this is only the first time, to whitelist the snap for classic)
<pindonga> subsequent uploads will just go through automatic review
<kalikiana> artmello: replied
<pindonga> Mister_Q, so I asked for a review of your snap, it's in the queue
<pindonga> you'll have to be patient here, bc the review process for classic snaps is not yet fully fleshed out and therefore might take a bit longer
<Mister_Q> pindonga thank you :)
<Mister_Q> Status changed to "Needs information" oO
<Mister_Q> Ah I've found the comment by jdstrand. thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-18
<kalikiana> timp: Not sure if you saw, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualRoot/+merge/314684 has docs now and is in sync with staging again
<kalikiana> oSoMoN Mirv: I created a proof of concept language pack base snap (bug 1576282), if you wanna have a looksie. Restricting the locales to the same ones used in click images I brought the installed size down to 34.5M - one could argue it's more sensible to add directly to the platform snaps at that price tag, but it would still be 70M with just Ubuntu and GTK+ platform snaps, not considering others; so I still think it's worth
<kalikiana> keeping it separate https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+snap/ubuntu-language-pack-base
<ubot5> bug 1576282 in Ubuntu App Platform "Snaps built from deb can't be gettext translated" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576282
<oSoMoN> kalikiana, thanks for working on this!
<kalikiana> Mirv: bzoltan Does one of you have the power to add artmello to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team ? I'd like Jenkins to pick up Arthur's MR and build it
<renatu> popey, could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/ubuntu-filemanager-app/fix-network-crash/+merge/314870
<popey> renatu: will take a look
<timp> kalikiana: I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualRoot/+merge/314684
<bzoltan> kalikiana: artmello: done
<artmello> bzoltan: thx
<kalikiana> timp: Replied https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/visualRoot/+merge/314684
<kalikiana> bzoltan: Grand. Thanks!
<zsombi> kalikiana: I made a small comment on the property too
<kalikiana> zsombi: That property already exists in QQuickWindow
<zsombi> ouh... crap, indeed :D
<timp> kalikiana: happroved
<kalikiana> Thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-19
<Davidrnd> Hello, I want to use the "arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++" compiler from the click package  ( " https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ " ) . If I compiled inside of the chroot env everything works fine. But if i use the arm-linux-gnueabihf-g++ compiler outside of the chroot enviroment i get an error: "/var/lib/schroot/chroots/click-ubuntu-sdk-15.04-armhf/usr/bin/../lib/gcc-cross/arm-linux-gnueabihf/4.9/cc1plus
<Davidrnd> : error while loading shared libraries: libcloog-isl.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" What did i wrong  ? :-)
<Davidrnd> theres only a  libcloog-isl.so.4 inside the /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ folder
<Davidrnd> Ok, i've to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH env..
<kalikiana> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1573118 MainWindow is in staging. Testing would be appreciated, if using the branch is not too troublesome. Otherwise you can of course wait for the next landing.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1573118 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) ""units" context property is app-global" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Davidrnd> Hello, how can i debug my gtk app on a Emulator/Device ? Is there a howto / example ?
<daker> kalikiana: hi, does the ProgressBar with indeterminate: true works for you ? using 1.3
<Davidrnd> Hello, how do i run a app from a command line with gdb ?
<daker> Davidrnd: gdb $YOUR_CMD
<daker> once gdb is invoked just type : run
<Davidrnd> ok, but i need to interact with the app.
<daker> Davidrnd: once you launch run, gdb will launch your app
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-20
<zsombi> kalikiana: we have a small problem with the theming in MainWindow
<zsombi> the theming extension is made for QQUickItem, and that doesn't really work now on the window
<matv2> I already asked over at #ubuntu-touch but this probably the better group
<matv2> I did an update to an app of mine in the store yesterday which got aproved okay  but isnt getting published
<matv2> am I missing something or is this a click store issue
<popey> matv2: or here :)
<matv2> oh hi popey
<matv2> stUd
<matv2> is the appname :)
<matv2> matv1 is my devname
<popey> looking...
<popey> matv2: click the publish button at the bottom of https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/4735/rev/9/
<matv2> popey argh
<matv2> sorry
<popey> np
<popey> it's a silly place to have a button IMO
 * popey pokes pindonga :)
<popey> you're not the first and won't be the last not to find a button at the bottom of the page.
<matv2> on the other hand, I apparently had no trouble finding that button the previous 8 times as this is the 9th update :) So its really me going senile. No way around it :(
<kalikiana> zsombi: Hmmmmm so QQuickWindow can't be themed, as it's a QObject... but we don't actually need to load a theme, right? All we need is to propagate the value
<zsombi> kalikiana: it can be themed, but I need to do more modifications on the UCThemingExtension and UCTheme so it works with other than QQuickItem
<zsombi> yes, all we need to propagate the theme changes to the children
<zsombi> that's what UCThemingExtension also does
<kalikiana> zsombi: I might have to check the code again.. I'm not sure why it would matter if it's an Item or an Object
<zsombi> kalikiana: it uses some Item specific things, but I am in the middle to adjust the things
<zsombi> it is the UCTheme which does watch some itemXXXChanged things
<kalikiana> zsombi: Ah, I see now. We never expected to deal with objects there. I ran into that assumption even with a simple unit test earlier this week, where getting an *item* by object name used QQuickItem for no reason and didn't work for a window for that reason
<zsombi> +!
<zsombi> so a Window needs special treatment...
<kalikiana> Yes and no... the logic of children and properties doesn't even need an Item
<kalikiana> But we assume that's what we always get
<kalikiana> The code just has some prejudice
<kalikiana> artmello: I don't know if you've seen yet, but your MR now gets CI results https://code.launchpad.net/~artmello/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-clipboard-dbus/+merge/314072 Although it looks like a flaky one anyway so you can probably ignore that and focus to the ones you're adding
<artmello> kalikiana: yep, I saw that, thx. We got new design spec for the clipboard ui so I put the tests on hold until I finish implementing that. Hopefully I am back to finishing the tests today
<kalikiana> artmello: Oh, okay. So just FYI if you get them ready in the next couple of days we might be having a landing including your code
<artmello> kalikiana: cool, I think it will be done by that
<daker> Does "Ubuntu.Components.TextArea" support support "append", i only see "insert" with position
<daker> ?
<kalikiana> daker: I'm afraid not. It's basically a matter of convenience: TextArea mirrors the most important API from TextEdit (QtQuick)
<kalikiana> You can use insert, effectively appending it, or of course you can just .text += as well
<kalikiana> If you were to propose a small MR adding "append" I'd say that's welcome - I don't know that it's absolutely necessary, personally, but it makes sense to add it for completeness
<daker> kalikiana: TextEdit does have "append", for now i am doing textArea.text = textArea.displayText + str
<kalikiana> daker: Right, hence my saying 'most important API'. It's a manual cherry-picking processes where someone finds a method worth having and we add it.
<daker> kalikiana: ya i'll do it
<kalikiana> Cool
<kalikiana> Let me know when you, and I'll be happy to review it
<daker> kalikiana: is this correct https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1658121/ ?
<kalikiana> daker: I see some unrelated changes in there
<kalikiana> The last bit looks fine, though, if you could fix that
<daker> kalikiana: ya not sure how do you branch guys, i just pulled trunk, made the change, commited and proposed the MR against staging
<kalikiana> daker: You need to have a branch based on staging, not trunk
<kalikiana> Probably need to rebase it
<daker> kalikiana: ah ok tha's why, how can i rebase ?
<kalikiana> Only landings go to trunk
<kalikiana> daker: It might be easiest to just bzr branch lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging, and copy the changed TextArea.qml there, since you don't have any other changes
<kalikiana> And make a new MR
<daker> kalikiana: ok
<daker> kalikiana: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix.1658121/+merge/315241
<kalikiana> happroved!
<daker> kalikiana: thanks!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2017-01-22
<SvenBo> Hello, I am trying to bundle pyotherside with a QML app using the Ubuntu SDK. Is there some good tutorial on that?
<SvenBo> appdevs
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-01-18
<joelkraehemann> hi all
<joelkraehemann> Just try to find linuxone ubuntu vm, to run my autopkgtest
#ubuntu-app-devel 2020-01-19
<tomreyn> joelkraehemann: you possibly want https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/bionic/release/ubuntu-18.04-server-cloudimg-s390x.img
<joelkraehemann> no, I was rather looking for public VM I can ssh to it
<tomreyn> so some commercial entity offering a public cloud where you can setup a VM?
<joelkraehemann> I was rather thinking for test purpose
<joelkraehemann> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/gsequencer/focal/s390x
<joelkraehemann> ^^ the very last test failed
<tomreyn> i see. can't personally help then, i don't know what the options are, if any.
<tomreyn> maybe this would be useful: https://www.mail-archive.com/linux-390@vm.marist.edu/msg72416.html
